# Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores



## tecnicdeso

Aparte de circuitos existentes de audio, que solo buscan máximo rendimiento con poco precio y montaje rapido, estaria bien que construyamos un amplificador Hifi, con componentes económicos y sencillo diseño, de buena calidad, y  con la variante de ubicarle una fuente completamente regulada simétrica de +-20V, con transistores que regulen el voltaje incluso a plena carga de salida.

Un buen amplificador para casa que con poca potencia y buen rendimiento satisfaga las necesidades de un audiófilo.

La mayoria de fuentes de alimentación de amplificador se basan en un puente de diodos y varios condensadores, cosa que hace que cuando el amplificador  entra a pleno rendimiento baje el voltaje y el rizado de la corriente introduzca molestos ruidos. 

Compruebese el ruido de la fuente insertando una señal de 15Khz a cualquier amplificador de fabricación casera. Al entrar en carga, aparte del ruido de los 15k, se apreciará el zumbido de red de la fuente de alimentación al esta bajar su voltaje al umbral de estabilización de los condensadores.

Lo propuesto es encontrar una fuente que nos proporcione +-20v, regulables , tanto estando en carga como en vacio, que no varíen bajo ningun concepto de carga de salida, todo ello acompañado de un buen previo y unas buenas etapas de potencia sencillas y efectivas. 

Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Tras muchos inventos y buscando un sencillo circuito de alimentación he encontrado esto, puede servir. Fijense que el voltaje de entrada puede variar bastante, pero en la salida siempre tendremos un valor estable.

El valor del voltaje de salida dependerá siempre del valor del diodo zener.
Una pequeña resistencia de 680 ohms y tendremos una estabilización perfecta para un resultado óptimo en la etapa de potencia final.

>He diseñado el circuito con simetría. El amplificador z30 sinclair funciona perfectamente, y nos olvidamos del rizado ocasionado por la fuente cuando el amplificador está en carga.
En mi proyecto voy a usar dos fuentes estabilizadas para ambas etapas de potencia.


----------



## tecnicdeso

He partido con esta pequeña etapa de potencia. Ahi tenemos la pbc y el circuito esquemático para su realización. Merece la pena, ya que con el podremos tener un hifi económico y efectivo.

A ver si alguien se anima y nos pone un control de tonos. Saludos.

_Modificado el11/jun/2008_

_Otra posibilidad para realizar el circuito con 2n3055.en la pagina 11 del presente post disponen de los correspondientes archivos de esta pbc_


----------



## Ivan N.

La verdad tecnicdeso que felicitaciones por recuperar tan excelente circuito de audio!!! Con una potencia nada despreciable y una calidad de sonido excelente! Incluso armado en protoboard 0 ruido en la salida.
Proximamente voy a ponerme a desmenuzar bien una adaptacion de un ecualizador de 5 bandas que esta dando vueltas aqui en el foro. La idea general que tengo es de armar un ecualizador de 2 canales con pre amplificador y a la salida colocar dos de estas potencias. Asi que en cuanto logre dejar sin ruidos el ecualizador lo subo para los que esten interesados.
Por otro lado me gustaria que pusieras alguna descripcion basica del funcionamiento de la parte del amplificador diferencial por que no logro terminar de entederlo bien del todo... (creeria que la señal de entrada modifica la resistencia de la juntura cb de Q1, lo que causa una variacion en la Ib de Q5, esto es asi?)
Desde ya muchas gracias por aportar tan valioso circuito!!


----------



## tecnicdeso

No entiendo muy bien tu planteamiento, pero en fin, es un circuito AB bastante sencillo. Curiosamente le he inyectado señales de 1 Hz a 30 Khz. y tiene una curva de respuesta mas que aceptable.   No es el primer diagrama de este estilo que viaja por el mundo. 
La mejora que presento en este hilo es el tema de la fuente, por el tema de la regulación de la alimentación simétrica. Tengo el amplificador funcionando encima del banco y la verdad es algo que se nota mucho, y es muy sencillo, aparte de permitir un rango de alimentacion de +-25 a +-60v.

Un sencillo control de tonos de 3 vias seria mas que suficiente, ya que en la carcasa en la cual está instalado hay 3 controles de tonos.

El control de tonos que hay instalado tiene mucho ruido y gran distorsión, puesto que se trata de un amplificador de los años 70.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Como les avance al principio del hilo, aquí tenemos la PBC de la fuente de alimentación simétrica completamente estabilizada. Testeada con 4A de carga alimentada a -+30V, el rizado es inexistente mientras el voltaje de entrada de la fuente no alcance al de salida. Un buen circuito para alimentar la etapa de potencia adjuntada anteriormente.

El circuito debe protegerse mediante sendos fusibles de 5 A, dependiendo de las cargas a las que lo vamos a someter. Este circuito puede sustituir los voluminosos condensadores de nuestra etapa de potencia casera, aunque deberemos refrigerar los transistores tip 35/tip 36 con un buen disipador térmico, mayor cuanto mayor sea la reducción, es decir, si utilizamos una alimentación de 40V para extraer 20V a la salida, el regulador deberá disipar el doble de  potencia que si lo alimentamos con 30V.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Aquí tenemos la fuente simetrica básica para alimentar el módulo regulador. Con cuatro diodos de 4A y cuatro pequeños condensadores es suficiente para alimentar el módulo regulador y obtener una corriente estabilizada y simétrica a la salida.

Os publico la PBC. La he rehecho con TCI. Hay una que la he guardado doble para realizar una stereo.

Perdon por el retraso. Si hay cualquier duda ya saben donde estoy. Gracias.


Saludos.


----------



## palomo

8) Buen aporte amigo tecnicdeso, veo que ocupaste el chasis de un amplificador de marca pihilipss made in Brazil, te lo comento porque a mi este amplificador aun conservo "TODO" pero con la mala fortuna que al encontrarme en el proceso de restauración de dicho amplificador mi querida madre le enoja cuando dejo mis cosas tiradas (será que es un mal de todo electrónico   ) me tiro a la basura el frente de aluminio de este amplificador y por consiguiente la restauración quedo inconclusa,  

Pero este amplificador entregaba una potencia bastante aceptable aun cuando es de los años 70´s tuve la oportunidad de verlo funcionando en sus mejores años, lastima que para mi, la etapa de amplificación había pasado por varios pseudo-tecnico y se encuentra bastante dañada, asi que debido al frente perdido y el trabajo infernal que significaba restaurar la parte amplificadora y como no encontré los transistores originales, (solo toshiba clonados) tome la decisión de matarlo definitivamente.


----------



## anko

saludos tecnideso

hace tiempo que vengo mirando este amplificador en la web y tengo algunas dudas sobre este:

de wattiaje tienen q ser las resistencias?

me preguntaba si se podria ocupar un transistor mas pequeño que los 2n3055, como el tip41?

y por ultimo cuanto es su consumo?


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola anko, particularmente yo las he puesto de 1/4 de watt, pero hay algunas en la etapa final que es preferible de 1<2 watt. 

El transistor no es algo crítico. Es posible ubicar los que tu dices, siempre que sean bipolares y de usos en amplificación (tip33c, BD243C, etc) Como ves, la PBC está abierta a utilizar cualquier transistor del formato TO220 o similares.

Su consumo aproximado es de 1,5 A en picos. Una fuente de 2,5 o 3 A con 20V simetricos es suficiente para un uso normal con dos unidades en stereo.

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola tecnicdeso, es posible tambien usar igual TIP35c? y con los tip41 funciona bien? Esto porque por aca son un tanto mas caros los 2n3055 que los que te menciono y me interesa armar este amplificador casi urgente. Saludos


PD: gracias por el eskema del amplificador, ahora todo es claro!

Otra pregunta rapida, que valor tiene el capacitor C1? .1uf?


----------



## tecnicdeso

Puedes utilizar un condensador electrolítico de 2,2 Mf. El transistor TIP35C es muy similar al TIP33C. Es perfectamente compatible. 

No dudes en preguntar lo que precises, para eso estamos. Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola , en los circuitos que yo armé, utilicé un condensador polarizado e 2,2 , con la patilla negativa hacia el transistor. No es algo crítico. Funciona igual.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Ayer puse en funcionamiento uno de los dos canales que tenia a medio hacer. Lo he alimentado con 26V sim. y rinde fantásticamente, desde 3 o 4 Hz hasta 25Khz.

Les dejo un video para que vean el amplificador experimental y parte del test.

YouTube - Amplificador Experimental SINCLAIR Z30. FOROSDEELECTRONICA

Saludos


----------



## anko

saludos tecnideso

Esta pregunta la tengo hace tiempo, he notado que muchos amplificador de potencia se les puede variar su alimentacion, como el que publicas, que se alimenta con +/-20v y tu lo has alimentado con +/-26v, hasta donde yo tenia entendido el valor maximo de alimentacion esta dado por el voltaje que soportan los transistores de salida, digamos, con una alimentacion de +/-26v, de riel a riel tenemos 52v, el 2n3055 tolera 70v por lo cual no deberia haber ningun problema, y su alimentacion maxima tendria que ser de +/-35v.

bueno eso es lo que tengo entendido, porfavor corriganme si estoy mal.

pero mi duda va en que beneficia aumentar la alimentacion en el amplificador?, no creo que suba la potencia, o que cambie el rango de respuesta, solo creo que da mas "techo" para evitar los recortes. que beneficio tiene realmente esto?

y otra cosa, en la fuente regulada que publicaste atras, con el zener y los transistores tips, cual es la corriente maxima que puede entregar? porque tengo que montar varios amplificador y a pesar de su tamaño reducido tengo problemas de espacio, aprobechando que esta fuente no tiene caidas de tensión en los picos pensaba montar solo la mitad (positivo y negativo) para alimentar a los amplificador ya que sin caidas de tensión el funcionamiento de un amplificador no afectara la alimentacion del otro (almenos eso creo).

salu2


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola anko, si vas a realizar los amplificador para uso común, no hagas las fuentes de alimentación reguladas, es un tanto innecesaria. La fuente entrega 2A continuos, mas allá, detecté que los zener se sobrecargaban. La otra opción para regular el voltaje sería utilizar el transistor tal cual el diagrama de regulación y ubicarle un 78xx del valor necesario, en este caso 24V, con su patilla de salida en la base del transistor, para no tener problemas de sobregarga hasta unos 5 o 6A. Con estas etapas de regulación ubicadas en cada canal, se evitan problemas de diafonia y de caidas entre las etapas, siempre que no rebasemos en la entrada del regulador el umbral del voltaje de salida.



Efectivamente, el transistor 2n3055 suporta unos 60V, pero siempre depende tambien del circuito en el que estén ubicados. lPiensa que no solo estan los 2n3055, hay drivers y mas componentes pasivos que soportan las tensiones. Si un circuito está diseñado para un voltaje determinado, aumentarle la alimentación puede suponer saturación en alguna de las partes, tanto en semiconductores como en problemas  de sobrecarga en componentes pasivos.

Normalmente es una de las cosas que me gusta hacer, sobrealimentar los amplificador. Luego con el osciloscopio y un inyector vas detectando con el amplificador en carga lo que le ocurre a la señal. En este caso aumenta un 10% el rendimiento, pero tambien aumenta la disipación en calor, mas de un 30%. En definitiva, no compensa.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola Tecnicdeso!, tengo una consulta para ti: 

Ayer empece a ensamblar el amplificador y me encontre con una duda, el el PCB hay un C5 que no aparece en el diagrama.que hago? un puente o de que valor es el capacitor que ahi va?

Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Se me olvidó, ahí no figura ningún condensador en el circuito, yo no lo puse, puesto que parece que debe ser algún pequeño condensador para eliminar parásitos de linea. No lo pongas y sin problemas. Entre r1 y c1 creo que está. Una cosa si hace falta, se trata de una masa que comunica la resistencia de 39K y la de 10 Ohm ultima. Hay que hacer un puente a la masa.


----------



## Pablo16

Bien, despues de analizarlo detenidamente entendi a que se referia tecnicdeso. Falta conectar la R11 (10 ohm) a masa. JEJE. Gracias por la ayuda, Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Perdon por el retraso.
Efectivamente es r11 y algo mas en la parte inferior de la pbc, creo que es r2. En la pbc me olvidé de realizar la union, pero simplemente es eso.  verás que r11 y la r2 de 39K van al mismo punto, unelo a la pista de masa inferior con un poco de estaño y listo. 

Un saludo, ya nos contaras como va el tema.


Pablo 16 muy hábil y atento. Gracias.


----------



## Pablo16

Perdon, tuve problemas con el servicio de internet y no habia podido visitar el foro. Lo que es el circuito amplificador ya esta listo, en estos dias voy a conseguir el transformador. 

Tengo una pregunta, los transistores deben tener un disipador grande? Utilice uno de esos que vienen en las fuentes de PC, pero igual le puedo poner uno mas grande. 

Ahora solo me falta armar un preamplificador, ya que lo voy a utilizar para una guitarra electrica. 

Saludos

PD: Cuando encuentre mi cámara pongo unas fotos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola pablo, exactamente lo que estoy haciendo ahora. He armado el preamplfiicador de guitarra que hay en la sección de  audio, pequeña señal.  Aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/


----------



## Pablo16

Ese mismo preamplificador es el que planeo armar. Que hay con respecto al disipador? No necesito uno más grande?


----------



## jona88

hola a todos. Una preguntita tecnideso. Se pueden poner dos transistores mas a la salida como para alimentar el circuito con mas voltaje y obtener mas potencia? y otra preguntita que hace rato me vengo haciendo... Siempre es mas conveniente armar este tipo de amplificador (con transistores) en vez de con circuitos integrados? rinden mas? son menos propensos a quemarse? desde ya gracias, ha y sos un capo en materia de sonido, jeje. saludos!


----------



## Dano

jona88 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos. Una preguntita tecnideso. Se pueden poner dos transistores mas a la salida como para alimentar el circuito con mas voltaje y obtener mas potencia? y otra preguntita que hace rato me vengo haciendo... Siempre es mas conveniente armar este tipo de amplificador (con transistores) en vez de con circuitos integrados? rinden mas? son menos propensos a quemarse? desde ya gracias, ha y sos un capo en materia de sonido, jeje. saludos!



La ventaja de que el circuito no sea un IC es que tiene mejor disipación térmica, ya que la temperatura no se concentra en un punto solo, sino que en  unos cuantos, mejorando la transferencia térmica.

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola a todos. En principio, responder a Jona88. Muchas veces la gente se confunde un poco con el tema de integrados y transistores.

Un integrado es un conglomerado de transistores encapsulados, en el tema del sonido.

Es mucho mas fácil armar un amplificador con un integrado, pero si lo que queremos es tener un amplificador en el que podamos reparar las partes en cuanto haya un problema, son aconsejables los transistores, con la particularidad de ser mas resistentes a sobrecargas y accidentes.
Es como ir al supermercado y adquirir un guiso de lentejas en lata precocinada o comprar todos los ingredientes y realizar el guiso en una olla a tu antojo.

Los integrados de audio están diseñados para funcionar en aparatos electrónicos económicos domesticos, si bien cumplen su función, pero no los saquemos de su función.

Nunca he visto un amplificador profesional o un amplificador high end con una etapa final encapsulada. Esto nos dice mucho. 
Tambien se debe decir que un circuito a transistores mediocre puede funcionar peor que un integrado.

Respecto a la disipación de calor, no hay demasiado problema, el amplificador de 20W soporta bien las temperaturas con un mínimo de disipación, siempre que no le elevemos el voltaje de alimentación.


----------



## Pablo16

Gracias tecnicdeso, entonces solo me queda comprar el transformador y comprar los materiales para el preamplificador. 

No puedo esperar a tener funcionando todo junto.
Que tal te funcionó el preamplificador de guitarra con este amplificador?

Gracias por todo.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Pues la verdad hoy he estado fabricando la caja donde irá el amplfiicador y el pre de guitarra. Me está quedando espectacular. He adquirido piel para tapizado y reja metálica para el frontal. Para tu información te diré que no voy a utilizar el amplificador de este post. Voy a ubicar un amplificador MOSFET que da unos 100W rms, y maneja altas frecuencias con mayor facilidad.

Ya pongo las fotos del proceso. <Recuerda que las publicaré en el post de pequeña señal/amplificador para guitarra. Saludos.


----------



## Manonline

tecnicdeso, el tema de la r11 influye en algo en el pcb? de ser asi, tendrias a mano la modificacion? sino no hay problema qe me las ingenio ^^

tengo pensado armar este amplificador en las vacaciones adentro de un gabinete de una technics su-2400... que murio y me qedo el transformador de 25-0-25

quiero un lindo sonido en mi cuarto... y ademas de armarme este amplificador, me gustaria comprarme unas lindas cajitas de una calidad media-buena... tengo un presupuesto de 200 pesos argentinos lo que seria al rededor de 50 euros... me podria estirar hasta 75 euros... tal vez te parezca poco en españa, pero aca consigo bafles de 120w rms de calidad media-baja a 25 euros cada uno... con woofers de 12''...

sabes de algo qe me pueda servir?

pero estoy buscando cajitas pequeñas con lindo sonido...

graciasss,
mano.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola Manonline. 

El único problema con R11 es que donde se junta con R2 y C5
(C5 aparece en el PCB pero no va, en el esquema no aparece) debe ir conectado a tierra (0v). Son como 2 mm de pista los que faltan ahí. 

Ese fue el único defecto que le encontre hasta ahora, y creo que no hay más. Ahora solo me queda comprar el transformador para probarlo.

Quedaría como en el PCB que te mando abajo. 

Saludos y espero a que nos cuentes como quedó tu amplificador.


----------



## Tacatomon

ya que no tenia nada que hacer decidi hacer una pcb de la fuende regulada de tecnideso
simple, para quien le guste ahi la pongo jeje.

si tiene algo malo, POsteenloooo. pero creo que esta correcta, lo malo que esta grande pero que va.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola hacia tiemp que no seguia este post. Gracias por todas vuestras colaboraciones. En la fuente regulada, sería mas eficaz, en lugar de utilizar un diodo zener, que limita mucho la corriente, utilizaseis un 78xx o un 79xx a modo de tensión de referencia en la base de los transistores finales de regulación, lo digo porque éste presenta unas características y una curva de carga más adecuada a la situación.

Respecto a la salida de la fuente estabilizada, es muy útil. Recordemos que cuando el amplificador está absorbiendo mucha cantidad de energía, la corriente se vuelve pulsatoria,  consecuentemente este rizado salta a la salida en forma de zumbido. En aplicaciones normales no afecta, pero si queremos ser minuciosos en la construccion de un amplificador... este circuito es  un punto a favor. Por supuesto el regulador debe ser capaz de suministrar suficiente energía para alimentar los picos de las etapas de salida y no capar el rendimiento del amplficador.

Y por cierto tacatomón... gracias por tu aporte y por tu tiempo. Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

No hay problema, es lo que pasa cuando no hay que hacer, pero respecto a lo que dices de usar reguladores de voltajes seria mejor, si me dan la idea de como poner el regulador seria de gran ayuda.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Mira, el tema sería este, pero sin el pote de 500 ohm ni r2, c2, ni r1.

Este circuito, realizado en simetría con su 7924 y 7824 a modo de drivers, y solo un 2n3055, ya que con un transistor tendríamos 3 Amperios regulados en la salida.

De todos modos, sería interesante realizar una fuente que el voltaje aumente, eso lo ví en algún amplificador high end antiguo, de modo que con el amplificador en reposo suministre 18v, (p.ejemplo) y cuando aumente el consumo, aumente el voltaje, por ejemplo, cuando la demanda aumente a 1 amperio, aumente el voltaje a 26V, y a 2 amperios, a unos 32 V.

Creo que ese tipo de fuentes se llaman fuentes compensadas en tensión, y lo que provocan es un aumento de rendimiento y mejoras de distorsión al aumentar la tensión a la par que la potencia de salida.

Si hay dudas aquí estamos.


----------



## Vlad

Hola

Como soy muy nuevo en esto no puedo aportar gran cosa, solo lo que encuentro al investigar (googlear).

http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/tutoriales/fuentes0.htm

en esta pagina hay algo de información valiosa sobre fuentes de alimentacion (simetricas, filtradas, reguladas, etc.).

espero sirva de algo.

tambien tengo una duda: por que el diagrama aqui propuesto es mas simple que este otro que parece haber sido copiado de una etapa zinclair z30 o z50 original?
para que son las terminales numeradas y por que son tantas?

gracias


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola Vlad. Muy interesante este esquema que has puesto. Imagino que será la versión del z30 tal cual se fabricó, o la evolucionaron un poco mas.

La versión Z-30 publicada al principio del hilo, si te das cuenta está modificada por un tal PAVEL MACURA o algo así. De hecho he estado comparando los circuitos y son bastante parecidos en la parte final, aunque utilizan transistores muy diferentes, y lo que este sr. buscaría es realizarla de una forma más sencilla y economica.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Un profe me dijo alguna vez NO, NUNCA una fuente regulada a una potencia, en aquel entonces me explico porque, ya ni me acuerdo pero me quedo eso en la cabeza. Alguno sabe el porque de esa advertencia? yo algo me imagino pero no quiero decir una burrada.
Otra cosa ya que estamos con las dudas, la tensión en las potencias tiene un papel un tanto predominante deacuerdo a la impedancia del parlante. hasta ahi vamos bien ahora particularmente me agrada mas el sonido cuanta mayor tension utiliza en su salida ( hablemos de no pasar los 50w) si es asi porque se quedaron en 8 ohms los parlantes y no lo suficiente para poder manejar salidas de digamos 100v en baja potencia?'. saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Cuidado gente, se trata de utilizar el 78xx como driver de la fuente de alimentación, utilizando transistores de potencia adecuados. Lógico es que el 78xx se estropee si le colocamos directamente una carga de mas de 1 A.


Si el 78xx lo usamos como driver de los 2n3055, éstos son los que regularan la salida de la fuente, con lo cual, a groso modo, podemos obtener mucha potencia, a modo de unos 3A por cada transistor adicional a la fuente, hasta unos 24V, sin problema.

Quiero decir con ello, que este tipo de fuente es el muy utilizado. Si realizamos la simetría con su respectivo 79xx, tendremos una fuente estabilizada simñetrica capaz de entregar muchos amperios, y se podrá observar que los reguladores integrados 78xx y 79xx ni se enteran a plena carga.


----------



## Tacatomon

Para la fuente rps con los 78xx y 79xx ya mas o menos le estuve dando y quemando transistores de potencia jeje pero de esos me sobran, hice una plaquita pero omiti el filtrado y el rectificador, para que se pongan en una esquinita del gabinete, lo simule un poco con livewire y si anduvo con los tip. lo unico que me saco de onda es que no se nesecita la r de 680 omh para polarizar, asi que se la quite y me regulo bien, ya que con esta, dejaba pasar todo el voltage.

en la practica de ayer y hoy llege a quemar como 8 trs y siempre me confundia con la polaridad
ya que los 2SA son PNP igual que los 2SB y los C y D son NPN pero bueno, mas experiencia para la vida jeje.

luego de ver que si funcionaba con los 7809 y 7909, notaba que al poner los transistores para completar el circuito y probar con un par de tda2003 la carga hace que ceda un poco el voltaje, hablo de 18.12 VCD y luego a 17.41 VCD con los tda sin musica y luego a maxima potencia bajaba hasta 15VCD y estaba usando un transformador de 24-0-24 con 4 amper, mas que suficiente para los TEDEA. que pasara?

luego se me ocurrio meterle un lm317 pero ahi si no pude, me harte y aqui toy escribiendo esto, el problema con el lm era mismo transformador mismo amplificador el esquema basico para regular con el lm pero si no se me quemava la R1 de 240 omh se fundia el pote de 5k, y si me regulaba lo hacio de golpe, muy mal, mucho humo... hice algo mal, yo digo que esta la falla por el transformador, es muy grande, pero para que se guien http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets2/c/0hj5dxz6qa1kdqxjigl5zpok4iky.pdf el data de lm317 para su aplicacion.

dejo la pcb de la rps con 78 y79xx con tip35 y36, 

PD: Que tal este TR. http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/SEME-LAB/BUX20.pdf
Son 50 AMPERES CONTINUOS per tr, hay que buscar su complementario, pero kreo que no exixte.

Saludos desde Mexico.

Tacatomon


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola he leido tus experiencias. Si quieres un consejo, para cargas mayores de 2 Amperios, utiliza transistores tipo TO3. Estos disipan mejor el calor, además, si vas a trabajar con cargas de mas de 3 Amperios, en lugar del típico 2n3055 utilizas el 2n3773, tendrás menos fructuaciones de tensión en carga, ya que muchas pérdidas en estos límites se producen por el mismo transistor de potencia.

Tengo una fuente de 25 Amperios, 12V, que se le fundió la PBC de control y durante una larga temporada la tuve funcionando con un 7812 a modo de driver, manejando 5 transistores 2n3055 en paralelo. Sin problemas, apenas variava 1 Voltio a pleno rendimiento (25Amperios)

Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola psychatog. 

Metete aquí y descarga el archivo amplificador20w.doc

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/

Ese es el PCB definitivo, el único cambio es conectar la R11 a masa y listo.

El amplificador definitivamente funciona.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Te puedo decir que suena impresionante para ser un circuito tan simple y economico. Bien lo dice el titulo 'Amplificador hifi'. 

Lo probé con un woofer de 8" y le quedó perfecto, más adelante voy a armar otros 3 amplificador. Sólo falta hacer la fuente de alimentacion en su placa.

Para darte una idea revisa el video que puso tecnicdeso: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/

Saludos.


----------



## Hunter

hola holas!  monte el amplificador publicado, ya que tenia un transformador de 15-0-15 lo cual rectificado me entrega unos 20 Volts, y su potencia es de 60W osea 2A.
Les pasaria a preguntar, con ese voltaje cual es la potencia maxima que puedo obtener? y si este transformador que use, puedo utilizarlo para una version stereo.
La etapa final la monte con 2 TIP 33C que recomendo el autor Tecnideso.
Les pregunto todo eso, porque aun no le eh comprado el parlante adecueado, puesto que lo probe con un pequeño parlante de 5 Ohms de 8W pico, no pude ponerlo al maximo por precauciones de no arruinar el parlante.
Espero que alguien pueda decirme como calcular la potencia maxima con lo que pude montarlo.

Para concluir las preguntas serian:
Que impedancia de salida recomiendan para el amplificador?
Que potencia maxima consigo con esos 20 Volts simetricos?
Me sirve mi transformador de 2Amperes para una version estereo?


----------



## tecnicdeso

Estimado Hunter, el voltaje de tu fuente de alimentación es perfecto para este amplficador. Aproximadamente vas a obtener unos 18W Rms, a 8 Ohms, 1Khz. Si alimentas un altavoz a 4 Ohms, la potencia aumentara a 25/30W rms.

+-18V en la salida del transformador es lo ideal, pero +-15 esta bastante bien. El voltaje al rectificar es en vacio, pero cuando entre en carga, probablemente tendras +- 17V cc.Tu transformador es adecuado, puesto que cuando esté ofreciendo 20W/rms por canal, estará consumiendo cerca de 60W de tu transformador. Piensa que ahí suma la potencia de salida del amplificador, mas todas las pérdidas en calor que se producen en los circuitos. El rendimiento de este amplificador andará sobre el 65% y 75%.

Recuerda utilizar diodos rectificadores de 4 A mínimo, y dos condensadores de 4700 Mf. minimo.

Saludos


----------



## luismc

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> La mayoria de fuentes de alimentación de amplificador se basan en un puente de diodos y varios condensadores, cosa que hace que cuando el amplificador  entra a pleno rendimiento baje el voltaje y el rizado de la corriente introduzca molestos ruidos.
> 
> Compruebese el ruido de la fuente insertando una señal de 15Khz a cualquier amplificador de fabricación casera. Al entrar en carga, aparte del ruido de los 15k, se apreciará el zumbido de red de la fuente de alimentación al esta bajar su voltaje al umbral de estabilizacion de los condensadores.



Hola,

¿Y esto solamente ocurre a 15 kHz o a partir de ahí?

Quisiera puntualizar que una señal senoidal para testear el amplificador al ser una señal estable, representa una carga importante para el amplificador, puesto que lo podemos mantener a una disipación de potencia de modo sostenido en condiciones más duras de lo que en realidad va suceder cuando reproduzca música, cuya potencia media suele ser muy baja y solamente en algunos pasajes disipará potencias sensiblemente superiores. 

También dependerá mucho de los condensadores utilizados, principalmente su tamaño en faradios y su ESR, y el transformador de alimentación, a menor regulación del transformador mejor se comportará frente a este fenómeno tan interesante que nos relatas.

Saludos,

Luis.



			
				tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Lo propuesto es encontrar una fuente que nos proporcione +-20v, regulables , tanto estando en carga como en vacio, que no varíen bajo ningun concepto de carga de salida, todo ello acompañado de un buen previo y unas buenas etapas de potencia sencillas y efectivas. Saludos.


----------



## luismc

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Tras muchos inventos y buscando un sencillo circuito de alimentación he encontrado esto, puede servir. Fijense que el voltaje de entrada puede variar bastante, pero en la salida siempre tendremos un valor estable.
> 
> El valor del voltaje de salida dependerá siempre del valor del diodo zener.
> Una pequeña resistencia de 680 ohms y tendremos una estabilización perfecta para un resultado óptimo en la etapa de potencia final.
> 
> >He diseñado el circuito con simetría. El amplificador z30 sinclair funciona perfectamente, y nos olvidamos del rizado ocasionado por la fuente cuando el amplificador está en carga.
> En mi proyecto voy a usar dos fuentes estabilizadas para ambas etapas de potencia.



El valor será estable o no dependiendo de los requerimientos de la carga. En nuestro caso el amplificador requerirá una corriente que dependerá a su vez de los altavoces. Suponiendo una impedancia mínima de unos 4 ohm, y estando el amplificador entregando la máxima potencia, pongamos que VCE sea de unos 18V, entonces la corriente máxima será de unos 4A (obviando decimales que no nos llevan a ninguna parte).

Cuando la corriente es de 4A el circuito no es capaz de mantener una regulación medianamente aceptable porque la corriente que necesita Q1 y Q2 por su base ocasiona una caída importante en la resistencia de 680 ohms.

Podemos evitar esto bajando las resistencias a 180 ohms, que no es ningún problema si los Zener son de 5w como en el esquema. Además se añaden dos condensadores C1 y C2 de 47uF como mínimo para garantizar una mayor estabilidad y reserva de energía para las bases de Q1 y Q2.

Aún así confieso que no me gustan las fuentes reguladas en serie para los amplificador de audio, y menos para los de potencia, donde este tipo de circuitos son capaces de entregar corriente pero no tienen absolutamente ninguna capacidad de "absorber" corrientes de retorno. He probado este tipo de fuentes y su resultado (al oído) no me gustan, prefiero una fuente sin regular. En todo caso una regulada tipo shunt, que sí puede absorber corriente.

Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso

> ¿Y esto solamente ocurre a 15 kHz o a partir de ahí?




Ocurre en todas las frecuencias y con la gran mayoria de amplficadores. (El haber puesto una muestra a 15K es porque al ser una frecuencia muy poco audible, podremos observar el rizado de red cuando el amplificador está en *plena carga,* ).Podemos hacer pruebas a 20K, 25K, y hasta con 10K, lo que pasa que el rizado no lo oiremos porque el pitido 10K nos dejará aturdidos. Espero que entiendas el planteamiento. Si el amplificador es capaz de soportar una señal senoidal sin ruído, mejor se comportará cuando trabaje con sonidos reales, 
Respecto a las fuentes reguladas, posteriormente en el hilo se ha publicado el diseño de unas fuentes estabilizadas mediante 7824 y 7924, usándolos como drivers en las bases de los transistores de regulación. El voltaje en la salida de los 2n3055 será 24V menos los 0.7 del transistor, (23.3), regulados hasta unos 2,5A y con apenas 0.5V de variación , (no protegidos)



Los diodos zener, posteriormente se analizó que se sobrecalentaban incluso hasta la rotura cuando habia bastante diferencia de tensión entre la salida y la entrada de la fuente y entraban en carga, incluso con las modificaciones que panteas.

Otra cosa importante es que independientemente que a uno le guste o no, el resultado es con retorno o si retorno, con carga de 4 u 8 ohm, el amplificador está mucho mas estabilizado en tensión, sin las fructuaciones que se plantean  cuando una fuente poco estabilizada y tiene variaciones de hasta 10V en su alimentación, hasta por muchos condensadores de muchos mf. en su salida.

De acuerdo tambien con la dependencia de la impedancia de los altavoces. No suele existir una plena carga en una determinada frecuencia, pero si en la suma de todas ellas. Esto ya esta analizado en elementos de salida, en un post  destacado creo. Probablemente pocos altavoces nos mantendrán los 4 o 8 Ohms en toda la banda audible, sinó que aumentará en algunos puntos de la banda audible, cosa que juega a favor de evitar el efecto que te planteaba al principio, pero no es el tema.

Cabe destacar que efectivamente, no tiene sentido utilizar regulación para muchas aplicaciones.

Tambien y un buen ejemplo, son las fuentes de alimentación utilizadas en telecomunicaciones, todas ellas reguladas y estabilizadas mediante semiconductores o electronicamente. Lo importante es obtener una corriente contínua lo mas pura y estabilizada, y mas similar a la de una batería .

Y por último, Luismc, me sorprendio muy gratamente tu análisis.  Creo no haber visto ningún post tuyo por aquí aun, así que bienvenido. Mucha calidad si señor.


----------



## Vlad

hola

acabo de provar el amplificador pero solo me saca un sumbido y en el multimetro a la salida -18V,
cual podria ser el problema?, utilize 2 TIP35C a la salida y un capacitor de poliester de 2uf (250V, era el unico en la tienda) en la entrada.


el capacitor C3 esta al revés? (tiene el + hacia la masa).


agradesoc de antemano su ayuda.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Si el equipo se alimenta de una fuente simetrica, pues tienes algun transistor en corto y t pasa corriente negativa directa a la salida, lo cual no solo provocara un zumbido, sino tambien puede dañar algun componente más. revisa todo, y sobre todo que las patitas de los transistores esten bien separadas, que no haya cortos.

si no es eso, no se q pueda ser, pq no tengo el circuito para verlo.

saludos y suert-


----------



## Vlad

Hola

por fin lo resolví
el problema eran unos transistores cuyas patillas estaban en orden diferente que en la pcb y me confie del datashet, tuve que desmontarlos todos y provarlos uno por uno pero resulto ser que ninguno se había quemado solo estaban mal conectados.

Pero me quedo una duda:

despues de un rato noté que aunque los transistores no disipaban casi nada de calor (lo prove a bajo volumen por que era ya de noche y la gente trata de dormir) el transformador de 18-0-18 de 2A se calento mucho, lo podia tocar con la mano pero se sentia muy caliente como para mantenerlo en la mano. Esto es normal para una fuente?

usé capasitores de 3300uf para el filtro de la fuente y tengo entendido que deberian ser de 4700uf. eso tiene algo que ver?

gracias de antemano.


----------



## tecnicdeso

*Les dejo otro aporte al hilo. Se trata del amplificador que venimos realizando, pero esta vez utilizando los conocidos 2n3055, económicos y muy adecuados para este montaje.*





Les dejo la documentación necesaria para la realización práctica del proyecto. No he realizado el amplificador con estos componentes, pero lo he revisado varias veces y creo que está completo, incluso he repasado una pista que faltaba en el principio del hilo con el otro diseño.


Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

eso se viene haciendo desde hace mucho, colocar los transistores en la placa, la cosa es que debe tener un disipador exagerado y con ventilacion forzada para que los transistores no vayan a recalentar otros elementos de la placa.

pues estos pequeños dispositivos pueden disipar hasta 150ºC cada uno de ellos! ! !

saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola manonline, utilizo en TCi, un programita manual muy sencillo.
Este diseño es muy bueno sobre todo si disponemos de un disipador rescatado de una etapa de potencia de car audio. He conseguido muchos disipadores cortando el chasis de aluminio de la s etapas de coche. Son ideales puesto que tienen un grosor y unas aletas muy grandes.


----------



## Vlad

Hola

termine de armar mi etapa estereo y funciona pero un par de transistores BC337 y BC327 se calientan mucho.

no me he animado a dar por terminadas las pruebas y empesar a usarlo por miedo a que se queme algo o me dañe la tarjeta de audio de la PC.

a que se debe que se calienten tanto?
por que inclusive sin exigirle plena potencia y con los transistores de salida un poco tibios. los BC337 y BC327 se calientan, sobre todo el BC327 que ba a la base de uno de los transistores de salida se calienta que da miedo (se puede tocar con la yema del dedo pero a los pocos segundos quema).

que sucederia si los cambio por BD139 y BD140?

Les agradesco de antemano su atensión y su tiempo.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Debes tener algun grave problema en alguna parte de tu circuito. Observa si has colocado bien los transistores, así como si la alimentación que utilizas es la adecuada. No debe haber ningún problema de sobrecalentamiento en este diseño, que ha sido realizado varias veces con gran éxito. Pon alguna imágen de tu proyecto si es posible.


----------



## Condor-11

Disculpen las molestias pero les hago una consulta...

Armé el amplificador con los 2N3055 estereo.
Alimento a 220v mediante un cto serie por las dudas que tenga algun cortocircuito. Conecto el
amplificador a la fuente y la lampara se prende a full (entonces tengo un cortocircuito).

Lo que no se es porque   . Probe de todo, la fuente anda bien, los transistores estan bien aislados del disipador, no tengo pistas en corto, hasta el amplificador sin los transistores conectados anda.

Pense que era el tema de C5 pero no creo porque R2 ya esta conectada a masa, por ende me parece en vano poner un puente ahi.

Puede ser que alguno de los transistores de potencia me este consumiendo de mas o halla
venido fallado o algo asi?

Aca les dejo una imagen del cto...no se sirve de algo, pero por las dudas.

Si alguien me puede ayudar se los agredecería mucho.   Suerte!


----------



## tanito1606

necesito que alguien me diga por favor el C1 de cuando es? no entiendo ¿2M?


----------



## Vlad

Hola

es de 2uF (dos microfaradios) se puede usar un electrolitico de 2.2uf (con el mas hacia la entrada) pero lo ideal seria un MKT (poliester) pero no es facil de encontrar uno que quepa en la ranura.


----------



## tecnicdeso

El tema de las fuentes no es el tema que deba tratarse aquí mismo, pero cualquier aficionado sabe como obtener una alimentación simétrica en base a un transformador de un devanado.

Si enviamos la semionda positiva a la parte positiva, y la negativa a la suya, y utilizamos uno de los extremos del bobinado como masa, obtendremos una rectificación de media onda, que con un par de condensadores, con suficiente capacidad, nos solventara el tema.


No es que sea muy partidario de este tipo de fuentes, ya que en carga presentan el inconveniente del rizado, pero funcionan, vaya que si. Para quien no tenga recursos, le saca del apuro. 

Les dejo el diagrama.


----------



## cronos

> tecnicdeso:Hay otra forma de conseguir una fuente simétrica, mediante unos condensadores no polarizados y obtener un espejo de tensión, pero da problemas ya que no admite mucha carga.






creo que hablas de esta fuente:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm


----------



## ska_gatotw

Buenas a todos, soy Lisandro Alvarez, desde La Plata, Argentina.

mi primer post es por una consulta, estoy en proceso de armado de este amplificador de 20w como mi primer proyecto con transistores.

La duda es si puedo usar como reemplazo del TIP3055 transistores 2sc2625, ya que aunque no sean caros los TIP (como mucho...$4) tengo muchos de los otros y quiero aprovecharlos para algo.

También dejo una idea de fuente, modificando la de tacatomon pero reemplazando los diodos zenner por reguladores de la linea 78xx (usaría 7820 y 7920).
De ansioso que soy ya preparé la placa y olvidé poner las resistencias de 10k, ¿son absolutamente necesarias?
También olvidé las resistencias al emisor del transistor como había propuesto tecnicdeso. (que despiste ...  ops: )

Saludos!


----------



## tecnicdeso

todo correcto. Esta es la correccion a la fuente de la que se estuvo hablando anteriormente. Dispondrás de una fuente excelentemente regulada, que te va a proporcionar 19,3V aproximados con un amperio de carga... 

Un consejo mio, tambien es que utilices condensadores 103 en la fuente, para evitar ruidos de red en el amplfiicador
Saludos.


----------



## julkian

Buenas
Soy un usuario nuevo y también soy bastante nuevo en el tema de la electrónica (Empecé este año), me intereso mucho este amplificador, ya había armado algunos con integrados como el TDA2040, el TDA1562 y el TDA8560Q. Con un amigo habíamos empezado a construir un amplificar transistorizado, muy similar a este con una potencia pico de 90W, pero no hemos podido probarlo a falta de fuente ya que necesita 80v.

Como primera instancia he averiguado si en mi localidad se consiguen los componentes, y lo único que no logre conseguir fue el transistor BC337, para el cual me ofrecían el BC637 en reemplazo, según el datasheet no habría problema en utilizarlo ya que posee casi las mismas características, la única diferencia es que soporta mayor tensión. 
El inconveniente aquí es que la disposición de las patas del BC637 (E, C, B) es diferente a la del BC337 (C, B, E) y como soy un poco vago como para modificar el PCB para adaptarlo al BC637, me gustaría saber que otros reemplazos existen para el BC337 pero que mantengan la misma disposición de patas como por ejemplo el BC537o BC 538.

Les agradecería mucho esa información


----------



## psychatog

Yo lo armé con un transformador de 15+15 y anda perfecto, no calienta ni el transformador ni los transistores de potencia, lo probe con un bafle de 50w y ni se dio cuenta.
Respecto de los bajos, me parecio que en las primeras paginas del post (no estoy seguro) dicen que es un amplificador pensado para guitarras, por lo que no esperes bajos de calidad. De hecho cuando lo probe con un bajo saturaba mucho, y lo probe filtrando desde el pre los medios y los altos y tambien saturaba. Pero como dije antes, no me parecio raro al ser un amplificador para guitarras.

Edito:
Me olvide de aclarar que la fuente no la regule, solo un buen filtrado.


----------



## ska_gatotw

Gracias a todos!, al final, saqué los reguladores y los transistores, que me daban casi 18V y llegó a poco mas de 20V y disponiendo de toda la corriente, una lástima, la idea de Tecnideso era usar una buena fuente en este tipo de proyectos y yo quería seguir esa línea.

Para el próximo prometo usar mejores componentes, este se queda así porque mejoró bastante el sonido, sobre todo en graves y porque no es para mi, va a ir conectado a la PC de mi hermano y no le importa mucho la calidad de audio (estaba usando un amplificador de guitarra...   ).
Dejo una foto del montaje provisorio en un gabinete de estabilizador hasta que el dueño le haga una caja mas adecuada.

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Vlad

Hola

Esta es la PCB del Zinclair Z30 corregida y aumentada, basada en la de tecnicdeso y en la PCB Original. Con pistas curvas y con islas para desperdiciar menos cobre y acido.

Agradesco sus opiniones y comentarios.


----------



## Vlad

Hola nuevamente

El Sinclair Z-30 fue en su momento (los años 70's) la etapa amplificadora mas pequeña del mercado.

Es por ello que decidi reducir el tamaño de la PCB, ahora el area de cobre mide 34 por 52mm por cada etapa, en version stereo podría medir 72 por 52mm.
(No estoy contando los margenes, espacios para atornillar la placa o los espacios para atornillar transistores de salida).

Dejé espacio para un capacitor de poliester o polipropileno a la entrada (para capacitancia tan alta suelen ser muy voluminosos, o por lo menos no encontre mas pequeños en la tienda), pero si deciden usar electrolitico (o alguno de tamaño reducido), de todas formas le queda o se podría reducir de tamaño aun mas la PCB.

Con la disipacion adecuada no beberá tener problemas (aunque todos nos podemos equivocar).

Suerte con sus proyectos.


----------



## leop4

no lo van a creer pero mi abuelo en su taller gigantesco tiene un monton de cosas viejas y chucherias, hace cuestion de 1 mes fu a su taller queda en bariloche muy lejos de aca y revisando encontre una caja de sinclair z12 con su placa totalmente destruida comida por el occido y sulfatada totalmente lamentablemante no se pudo salvar voy haver si hago este con algunos componentes de la otra placa para que parezca de los años 70 jajaja. es igualito a este http://www.nvg.ntnu.no/sinclair/audio/z12.htm


----------



## Vlad

Hola

Ahora si es la mas pequeña del Foro
El ärea de cobre mide 34mm por 44mm.

Cualquier correccion o aclaracion será bienbenida.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Que buen aporte... me he entretenido mirando las imágenes que acompañan el z12. Diseño del 66, y utiliza transistores de germanio... me habeis encendido la mecha. Vamos a intentar recuperar este precioso circuito. No estaria mal disponer de un amplificador con componentes de germanio...












y el artículo que acompaña las imágenes:

*The Z12 amplificadorfier replaced the  X-10 - which was by now something of an embarrassment for Sinclair - with a pre-built device. Its manufacture was subcontracted to one Harvey Hall who was running a factory in a Nonconformist chapel in Thetford, half way between Cambridge and Norwich. The factory had been started by Cathodeon in the 1950s, as part of the policy of the Pye Group of bringing employment to a wider area.

Although it was claimed to achieve "laboratory standards of performance", whatever those may be, its performance and reliability were questionable. It reportedly only achieved a maximum output of three watts, despite being advertised as being capable of 12 (hence the name). Its lifetime was also problematic - if run continuously at full output, as little as 12 hours (presumably not alluded to by the name). The problem probably lay in the fact that, like many Sinclair products of the time, it was built with cheap transistors that had been discarded by other manufacturers as rejects. Despite these difficulties, the Z12 was a reasonably successful product and remained a part of the Sinclair line until manufacturing difficulties ended production in 1968.

The Z12 eventually became part of a wider range of hi-fi products comprising the PZ3 and PZ5 power supply units plus the Stereo 25, a control unit providing volume balance and tone controls for the Z12.*

Tambien nos habla de un X-10 y alguno más.  













Curioso, muchas etapas veo ahi. Seria interesante encontrar los valores y realizarlo.







Preciosos, esperemos encontrar mas información. Gracias por recuperar estos archivos.


----------



## ska_gatotw

No encontré el esquema, pero encontre esto muy curioso
http://www.saturn-sound.com/images/sinclair - ic10.jpg

Un amplificador integrado sinclair, encontre el link en esta review

http://www.saturn-sound.com/history/the hi-fi section.htm

saludos!


----------



## Condor-11

Al fin me dicidí a terminarlo y lo terminé jajaj.
Al final lo hice con los TIP35C con el impreso correspondiente a estos transistores y arrancó no mas   

Anda espectacular! Me acostumbre tanto a escuchar otro amplificador con TDA y cuando escuche este, es otra cosa...tiene un sonido mas claro!

Lo malo es que al principio lo habia armado con los 2N3055 pero no andaba, (para mi el problema estaba en el impreso, porque en una parte hace pasar el positivo por la capsula de este transistor hacia otra parte del circuito) es lo que creo yo, si alguien sabe algo mas que me corrija.

Finalizando...la cosa es que anda y punto jeje.

Si alguien lo quiere armar denle para adelante  

Suerte y saludos!


----------



## Vlad

Hola

Creo que esta ves si es la definitiva.

Clive Sinclair y su empresa Sinclair Radionics tenian una obsesion por hacer las cosas cada vez mas pequeñas, comercializaron la priimera calculadora electronica de bolsillo y posteriormente algunas microcomputadoras personales domesticas.

Razon por la cual considero que esta actualizacion de su amplificador Z-30 y posteriormente Z-50,
debe obedecer a esta tendencia.

Suerte.

Vintage audio es una marca en proceso de registro (ya esta apartada).

Se aseptan comentarios sugerencias  y correcciones.


----------



## MFK08

Bueno la verdad q estoy medio desesperado. hice el amplificador per no me anda utilice los transistores 2n3055 cuando lo enciendo mido la salida y tengo 15vcc y no se a q se debe, sauqe los transistores de salida y medi y estan bien. ademas q7 calienta demciado. midiendo con el tester pense q estaban al reves asique los di vuelta a los dos y aparentemente estaba bien, no tenica voltaje de continua en la salida, pero cuendo conecte el parlante se recalento R7 y q3 y q6 terminaron quemados, aqui les dejo una imagen del pcb q use yo, lo realice yo, ya lo rebice miles de veces pero es bueno q lo rebice otro ojo...

desde ya muchas gracias..


----------



## Condor-11

Que tal MK08?
Estube revisando tu PCB y compare con otro diseños de PCB y el circuito...
Si no me equivoco hay algunas cosas raras ahi...
El emisor de Q8 va con el colector de Q9 y a su vez estos van conectados a C4 y R11. Por lo que se ve en tu PCB falta la conexion del colector de Q9 a la salida.
Bueno...creeria que es eso solo. Cualquier cosa que alguien me corrija.
Al circuito este lo armé y de digo que suena muy pero muy bien.   
Cualquier cosita volve a preguntar...suerte! 
Saludos!


----------



## MFK08

gracias por tu respuesta condor el colector de Q9 si esta conectado... R5 parece quemada y R7 se puso al rojo vivo, mi duda es saber como identificar bien los transistores porque guiandome por la hojas de datos creo q no coinciden mi gran duda es con los bc327


----------



## Condor-11

Ah ok...en cuanto a los transistores los tengo asi:

BC549: CBE
BC337: CBE
BC327: CBE

Es decir, mirando a los transistores de frente tenes ese orden de patas.

Cualquier cosa en mi plaqueta los solde asi --->


----------



## Vlad

Hola

Con un simple tester (polimetro, multimetro, etc) analogico (tambien puede ser digital, pero el de aguja es mas facil) se puede determinar que pin es cual, emisor, base y colector (los datashets no son del todo confiables puesto que las configuraciones varían en cada fabricante).
Mejor sersiorarse, hacer caso al diagrama esquematico y revisar varias veces.

http://www.unicrom.com/tut_como_probar_diodo_transistor.asp

saludos


----------



## julkian

Hola he armado un diseño de PCB de este amplificador (En base a uno ya realizado) y me preguntaba si podrían revisarlo en busca de algún error, cosa que agradecería infinitamente.
En fin, aquí dejo el diseño en cuestión.


----------



## dan_ferno

soy bastante nuevo en este foro, y en realidad le he dedicado bastante horas de lectura, muy interesante, muy buenos proyectos, asi que me he entuciasmado, y creo que mas de alguno fabricaré, puede que sea este mismo, en realidad aun no lo tengo claro, es como ir a una tienda donde todo lo que hay te sirve o te gusta, pero bueno, este es un o de los proyectos que mas me atrae, asi que puede ser uno de los primeros

como ayuda al foro les envio la simulacion en multisim 10, y con un pequeño cambio, R9 ( 39K) lo cambie a 15K y la alimentacion a 30V, creo que mejoró un poco la respuesta, en especial menos THD y un poco mas de potencia, aca se los dejo y espero comentarios

saludos

Dan-Ferno


----------



## Condor-11

Hola maton00!

La R2 de 39k va...yo lo arme asi y anda...pero use el PCB para los TIP35C, reitero como dije antes, a mi humilde entender el PCB que paso tecnicdeso para los 2N3055 no anda   
Ahora si no tenes este problema no se, capaz que algun transistor no ande, explicanos que problemas tenes del porque no anda...

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

dan_ferno dijo:
			
		

> soy bastante nuevo en este foro, y en realidad le he dedicado bastante horas de lectura, muy interesante, muy buenos proyectos, asi que me he entuciasmado, y creo que mas de alguno fabricaré, puede que sea este mismo, en realidad aun no lo tengo claro, es como ir a una tienda donde todo lo que hay te sirve o te gusta, pero bueno, este es un o de los proyectos que mas me atrae, asi que puede ser uno de los primeros
> 
> como ayuda al foro les envio la simulacion en multisim 10, y con un pequeño cambio, R9 ( 39K) lo cambie a 15K y la alimentacion a 30V, creo que mejoró un poco la respuesta, en especial menos THD y un poco mas de potencia, aca se los dejo y espero comentarios
> 
> saludos
> 
> Dan-Ferno



Hola dan, yo lo tengo armado y andando hace rato a este amplificador con TIP41, voy a probar con tu modificación haber q tal, en la simulación se ve bastante interesante los cambios que produce.

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola mnicolau, y demás. Hay como 26 paginas de post, y en cada una de ellas, los que en el plazo desde que se publicó el anuncio han realizado el amplificador, comentan sus impresiones. El amplificador va, eso garantizado. Tened en cuenta que no tengais ninguna pista abierta o algúna soldadura fria, o otro motivo por el que no funcione. En caso de alguna duda, ojeando anteriores comentarios seguro que lo podeis resolver.

No se de que modificación hablan, ya que el amplificador no precisa ninguna modificación, mas que el pequeño puente a masa que ya se ha comentado ampliamente.

El amplificador con tip35 anda, y con 2n3055 lo tengo funcionando hace meses.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dan_ferno dijo:
			
		

> como ayuda al foro les envio la simulacion en multisim 10, y con un pequeño cambio, R9 ( 39K) lo cambie a 15K y la alimentacion a 30V, creo que mejoró un poco la respuesta, en especial menos THD y un poco mas de potencia, aca se los dejo y espero comentarios



La resistencia R9 determina la ganancia del amplificador completo, junto con la de 1K con la que se une en la base del transistor del par diferencial. El efecto de ese cambio (39K a 15K) solo hace que el amplificador tenga menos ganancia (32dB [40] antes contra 24dB [16] ahora). Mas allá de un aumento marginal en el ancho de banda disponible no puede tener otro efecto, siempre hablando de señales de entrada coherentes. Obviamente también se produce una disminución de la sensiblidad del amplificador, así que con 30 V de alimentacion y ganancia de 16 vas a tener que excitarlo con cerca de 1.7V para maxima potencia.

Saludos!


----------



## dan_ferno

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> La resistencia R9 determina la ganancia del amplificador completo, junto con la de 1K con la que se une en la base del transistor del par diferencial. El efecto de ese cambio (39K a 15K) solo hace que el amplificador tenga menos ganancia (32dB [40] antes contra 24dB [16] ahora). Mas allá de un aumento marginal en el ancho de banda disponible no puede tener otro efecto, siempre hablando de señales de entrada coherentes. Obviamente también se produce una disminución de la sensiblidad del amplificador, así que con 30 V de alimentacion y ganancia de 16 vas a tener que excitarlo con cerca de 1.7V para maxima potencia.
> 
> Saludos!


desde luego que disminuye la ganancia al cambiar la resistencia de 39k a 15 k, por eso el aumento de voltaje, para que se entienda un poco por que hice el cambio lo explico a continuacion:

en realidad no se si es un problema del multisim, pero al simular el circuito tal como aparece el original me da a 0dBu enla entrada ( 770 mV aprox), con una carga de 8 ohms y alimentado con +-20V una potencia de salida de 37,72 watts, con un THD de 32%....
ahora bien con el cambio de r9 (39K a 15K), y alimentando con +-30V sin variar la entrada ni la carga me arroja una potencia de salida de 36.1Watts y un THD de 0.012%

pregunta para los que han realizado el proyecto

¿eso pasa realmente en la realidad o es solo el multisim que me arroja valores demasiado teoricos?

aca les pongo ambas simulaciones ( ahora si, ya que denante subi solo la copia de seguridad.....)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

> en realidad no se si es un problema del multisim, pero al simular el circuito tal como aparece el original me da a 0dBu enla entrada ( 770 mV aprox), con una carga de 8 ohms y alimentado con +-20V una potencia de salida de 37,72 watts, con un THD de 32%....
> ahora bien con el cambio de r9 (39K a 15K), y alimentando con +-30V sin variar la entrada ni la carga me arroja una potencia de salida de 36.1Watts y un THD de 0.012%



Y claro que te va a dar tan bruta THD, si el amplificador está recortando!
Para 0.77 V de entrada y una ganancia de 40, a la salida tenés mas de 30 V! Como el amplificador se alimenta con 20, estás recortando mas del 30% de la onda de salida => "bruta distorsión" Al bajarle la ganancia a 16, con una entrada de 0.77 V tenes una salida de 12.32 V, un 40% por debajo de la alimentación, así que no hay recorte posible y la distorsion es la "propia" del amplificador (He supuesto valores de pico para estos calculos. Si  el valor de la entrada es RMS, vas a tener que multiplicar por 1.41, pero aún así estas por debajo de la alimentación en el segundo caso y mucho mas por encima en el primero).

Te das cuenta que no es cosa de meter el circuito en un simulador y toquetear valores de componentes sin saber cual es el problema en primer lugar?

Saludos!


----------



## bloosreine

Señores. es posible colocar alguna tecla para puentear las dos salidas y asi obtener un sola en BRIDGE? Como seria?
Ya arme un canal y anda PERFECTO ya voy a subir imagenes, tiene muy buenos GRAVES, distorcion imperceptible! PERO A JUGARSE CON EL FILTRADO DE LA FUENTE!
Saludos!


----------



## AJL

Hola

El diagrama/esquema es el mismo de la primera pag., y las fotos salen muy borrosas como para poder distinguir algo, asique subo esta imagen que hice con el paint... espero que se entienda jeje

El patillaje de los transistores depende del fabricante... asique no se bien como es en realidad.

Saludos.


----------



## MFK08

Hola

Version nueva y mejorada de la PCB para este amplificador, aun mas pequeña (casi un centimetro mas corta) y los transistores ya no deben doblarse para poder atornillarlos al disipador.

No la he provado pero la revisé hasta el cansancio y todo parece estar bien.

alternativa a para los 2n3055 probado funciona perfectamente...y para tr tip41c o tip35c adjunto archivo en pcb

Saludos

P.D. Comentarios, dudas pero sobre todo correcciones y sugerencias son bienbenidos.


----------



## Manonline

Hola MFK08, me gusto como te quedo el PCB, y perdon si te molesta, pero me tome el atrevimiento de fusionar el PCB de los TIP con el de los 2N3055 para lograr un PCB de 2N3055 mas chico.

Te dejo el resultado.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Manonline

Bueno, aca dejo otra modificacion de la placa hecha por MFK08... esta vez mide 5x5 (cm) y tiene en una de sus puntas, contactos para slot... casualmente tenia en casa un amplificador que ya no andaba qe venia con todas sus placas modulares.

Adjunto una imagen y los archivos PCB (ACLARACION: el archivo de PCB Wizard tiene dos hojas)

salu2,
mano.


----------



## dandany

1,5 amper cada modulo dejale un amper sobrante para que no se caliente el transformador y te quedas tranquilo yo tengo 2 parlantes de 12 con el amplificador jajajajaja 4 bobinas en total cada 1 de 2 ohm  son unos piramyd bien truchis jajaja de 2 bob's cada 1 saludos y 1200watts pico y nose cual es el rsm pero los mueve full a los 2 

Un abrazo


----------



## losahunter

maxep dijo:
			
		

> averigue en once. y venden los transformadores de 20+20 3 amp. a $50. por si alguien le interesa en builogne sur mer. les hago una consulta. a max volumen cual es la thd.  y como es la respuesta en frecuencia del amplificador?





Si sos de argentina pasate por el local de "Target electronica" ahi vas a poder conseguir un transformador de         15-0-15 lo cual cuando lo rectifiques vas a obtener unos +/-20 V. tambien son de 3 amperes y con eso alcanza para alimentar el amplificador.
Ese local esta tambien por bulogne y creo que lo tenian algo mas barato que $50


----------



## maxep

encontre los datos que buscaba-. alog que no sabia. este amplificador se ideo en el año 69. y fue el amplificador con menor thd de su epoca 0.02%. interesante..el precio en su epoca.. 6 dolares
adjunto las fotos y prospecto


----------



## Manonline

bueno... para completar el proyecto estoy buscando un buen pre con control de graves, agudos y balance...

tecnicdeso, algun proyecto de preamplificador compatible con este amplificador?

por el momento estoy diseñando la placa del pre de este post... cualquier comentario bienvenido sea...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-vumetro-13273/

Dejo la simulacion del preamplificador... que les parece? ahah, esta en multisim 10.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Aoshido

Buenas gente.
Mil disculpas mi ignorancia pero, vi el amplificador de 5x5 y vi que abajo de todo tiene como..... "contactos" Como si fuera insertado en algun tipo de slot (Como las memorias ) Pero la verdad no entiendo donde va eso? Le sueldan cables? =|.

A
A


----------



## Manonline

buenas Aoshido, la placa fue adaptada para poder ser insertada en un slot de 12 contactos, pero nada quita que puedas soldarle los cables a dichos contactos. personalmente yo la adapte asi para poder reciclar unos slots de un viejo amplificador que tenia.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Aoshido

Pero de donde se sacan esos slots de 12 contactos? Cmo se piden? Cuanto salen?
Gracias por la respuesta

A
A


----------



## Manonline

yo no los compre, los recicle de un antiguo amplificador, pero los vi en el catalogo de SyC (Semiconductores y Componentes).

http://www.sycelectronica.com.ar/

Vas a "Elementos de Conexion" despues a "Conectores" y buscas el Codigo ECxxCI

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Manonline

resulta que me regalaron un amplificador Acoustech 4000 BS que estaba para atras y decidi armar un amplificador adentro aprovechando los slots y la fuente que tiene el gabinete. pero el gabinete es de lo mas complejo qe vi... tiene mil tornillos, pasajes para cables y todo es complicado jaja

asi que tengo las placas hechas, soldadas y con los contactos estañados de:

dos potencias de las comentadas en este post
preamplificador "hifi" con control de tonos (solo graves y agudos)
fuente regulada para el pre


----------



## mnicolau

Ah muy bueno, y no fuiste probando las placas como para ver que funcionen correctamente?


----------



## Manonline

ahora pruebo las potencias y cuento qe tal

EDIT: Probe las dos potencias y andan a la perfeccion. Offset 0.07Vdc y 0.01Vdc. salida en alterna 0.00V, con señal de entrada (de inyector de señales) una salida de 30.0Vca y 30.3Vca


----------



## bloosreine

Aca agrego fotos de solo un canal a medio terminar.
falta el montaje de todos y poner todo en forma prolija

http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0005ct6.jpg         TRAFO

http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0002zd4.jpg         Los transistores de atras

http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0004of6.jpg        Los capacitores (Beta)

http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0021fj1.jpg         Vista superior

http://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0022de4.jpg        Vista inferior con pistas estañadas

http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0026qm7.jpg        Los disipadores

http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0035bk2.jpg         El gabinete(transeptor marino de los años 70)

http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0025hh6.jpg        Mas de los disipadores

agregare mas cuando lo terminede armar
Saludos!


----------



## Condor-11

Que tal Maxep? 
En cuanto a los diodos yo use un puente rectificador de 4 amper si no me equivoco, pero calculo que con los diodos esos zafas jej.

Y en cuanto a los capacitores yo use 2 de 4700µF como dices y les agregué 2 de .1µF de poliester.

Armense este amplificador que es lo mas grande que hay porque cumple la relacion calidad/precio y  ensima es facil de armar   

PD: dejo foto de el quilombo de cables jej. Estan con los 2N3055, pero como no me andubo los termine reemplazando por los TIP.

Salutte!


----------



## Manonline

no hace falta que sean diodos rapidos... con diodos rectificadores comunes alcanza. tambien te alcanza con 4700uf por rama, pero por lo que salen los de 4700uf x 35v podes ponerle dos, a costa de poner diodos un poco mas grandes de 4 ó 6A. igual siguen saliendo $0.8 cada diodo, asi que no te asustes. si queres tengo una placa de fuente preparada para diodos de 6A y capacitores de 4700uF x 63V. cualquier cosa chiflas.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## MFK08

yo tengo los dos canales fucnionando a la perfeccopn con algunos retoques q recomendo fogonazo y ha mejorado un poco mas, en lo que tengo problemas es cuando conecto un coler para refrigerar el disipador comienza a meterse el ruido en el amplificador y lo escucho en el parlante al motor del mismo como puedo hacer para eliminar este ruido?


----------



## MFK08

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulada-amplificadores-100w-13465/

mira ahí esta explicado las razones y todo.


----------



## deniel144

aquí les dejo el pcb del amplificador 5x5 con los códigos de los transistores y la etapa de poder, ahora lo que quiero es que si me la pueden revisar por favor  , lleva fusibles cortos, el archivo esta en pcb wizard y las imagenes son de como seria el amplificador  diganme como se ve  por favor 

saludos


----------



## dandany

che donde va r6? no esta en el pcb WTF!


----------



## Manonline

mirando del lado de los componentes, es justo la resistencia mas cercana que tiene en diagonal abajo a la derecha.

de paso subo la ultima version de la placa que tiene algunas mejoras. por ejemplo movi la r6 un poco a la izquierda asi no se encima tanto con la r9.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## dandany

los 2n3055(no son continuos y encontras muchas falsificaciones) aguantan mas supuetamente con todos esta el mismo sonido asi que mira la colocacion es mucho mas facil con un tip mica niple sandwich un agujerito y chau! encambio a los 2n3055 le tenes que hacer unos agujeros donde van a pasar los calbes de las 2 patas y una de las ''patas'' es la carcaza del transistor y no se consiguen asi que te va na salir caros encambio un tip te sale 1 peso 2 pesos opta tip35 mas robusto 2 pesos o 3 cada 1 o unos transis comunes de uso general como los tip41 que esta 1 peso y hay otro que nose empieza con bd que dijieron pero no me acuerdo 
Saludos!
PD:En chile ni idea te digo argentina jajaja saludos suerte es para que te des una idea nomas.
Y mis recomendaciones es para uqe se te haqga mas facil el ensamblado porsuepuesto que un 2n3055 es mejrque un tip35 o 41 pero lamentablemente son muy caros y por ahi te encontras un falsete.
SUERTE!


----------



## MFK08

yo lo tengo montado con los 2n3055 y anda espectacular..


----------



## Tacatomon

2N3055 de toshiba?

Para mi que son falsificaciones... busca de on semiconductor o STmicroelectronics, son mas confiables


----------



## leop4

este funca bien?


----------



## Vlad

Hola

Prueba esta, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=17154
es la version mejorada de esa, yo mismo la diseñe para transistores tip 35C.

Tambien acabo de terminar una version mas pequeña para tip 41C o algun otro con este tipo de encapsulado.
en cuanto lo arme y pruebe comento.

Saludos


----------



## Vlad

Hola

Esta es la nueva version de la PCB, 
como es para transistores TO-220 como los Tip 31C o  Tip 41C,
ahora mide 32mm por 36 mm y no es necesario doblar los pines de los transistores
para montar al disipador.

Tambien la version para encapsulado como el de los Tip 35C. Esta PCB  mide 37 por 34 mm 
y tampoco es necesario doblar pines para montar los transistores al disipador.

Saludos.
Espero les sirvan.

P.D: Las medidas anteriormente mensionadas incluyen un margen de 1mm para la placa y hay un sierto margen de herror (minimo e imperseptible) la impresion para el cobre debe ser al 100% sin aumentar o reducir y esta a tamaño carta.


----------



## leop4

muy bueno te hago una consultita el capacitor de 2uF es de poliester? o es un capacitor axial electrolitico. despues el cuadradito que te lo marque con un punto rojo que es? luego lo que dice 18AWG que es? y por ultimo cual es el positivo, el negativo, la masa, la entrada de audio y la salida gracias.


----------



## Vlad

Hola

El capacitor es de polipropileno o poliester, en el esquema estan indicadas las conexiones,
el puente indicado en azul debe ser con cable de calibre AWG 20 como minimo,
dependiendo de la potencia que se le quiera sacar, de la alimentacion, etc. yo propuse AWG 18 para 20 W a 25 W (hay que calcular la corriente maxima que circulara por el y verificar con la tabla AWG).

Yo usé alambre de cobre esmaltado, pero puede ser el mismo que uses para conectar tus altavoces.

Saludos


----------



## dandany

es  +25 0 -25 el voltaje pero segun un esquema aguanta 36v pero hay que cambiar los bc327 y 337 
Ahh otra cosa aca consegui la pagina de los uqe son dueños de sinclair ahora capaz que tiene el equema metanle un chamullo(mandenle un mail a esa direccion en ingles...) y capaz que llega el esquema del z-12 a nuestras manos saludos!

http://www.tti-test.com/products-tti/getinformación-tti.htm

y me piden si queiren el mail del distruibuidor en argentina tengo el telefono y el mail


----------



## maxep

gracias por el dato. sigo buscando como hacer el frente y parte trasera. no consigo ningun lugar dnd me puedan vendne los chapones de aluminoo o cualquier metal. :S
les dejo unas fotos del amplificador estereo , la caja que estoy haciendole y el transformador.
me recomiendan algun preamplificador hifi estereo para este amplificador?


----------



## MFK08

maxep va tmand forma, para el pre yo utilice el LM1036 que funciona muy bien. con respecto al gabinete fui a una plegadora y me cobraron el gabinete echo a la medida y con el frente de aluminio solo tube que llevarle un bseto de lo que queria. 

Ahi te dejo unas fotos del amplificador y las clumnas


----------



## Manonline

sisi... ahi te lo adjunto con todos los PDF's del circuito y lista de componentes... lamentablemente se me cambiaron los numeros de los componentes en el PCB, asi que hay qe ir mirando el circuito para saber donde va cada componente...

Si queres hacerle alguna modificacion, el PCB esta hecho en PCB Wizard 3.5 que lo podes conseguir googleando...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## dandany

estube mirando a plaqueta con una lupa una linterna y asi estube 1 hora y nada todo bien puesto mi pregunta es si los transistores esos varian las base los emisores y los colectores porque talvez sea eso! si aisle con mica y niple como mido las patas? tengo tester analogico yo  porqe aca somos medio pobres viste. saludos y gracias por ayudarme


----------



## MFK08

dandany dijo:
			
		

> estube mirando a plaqueta con una lupa una linterna y asi estube 1 hora y nada todo bien puesto mi pregunta es si los transistores esos varian las base los emisores y los colectores porque talvez sea eso! si aisle con mica y niple como mido las patas? tengo tester analogico yo  porqe aca somos medio pobres viste. saludos y gracias por ayudarme



si varian, en mi caso lei la hoja de datos y decia q las pocision de las patillas eran iguales pero resulto ser q los bc327 tiene las patillas cambiada


----------



## julkian

Encontré este preamplificador con pinta de Hi-Fi (la verdad no tengo idea si lo es), es una versión mono, también tengo una versión con control de tonos, me gustaría que alguno de ustedes me diga si sirve para el Z30, es decir para mejorar un poco la calidad y eso.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Manonline

uuh el transformador es bastante grande... tendrias que cambiar los transistores...

mirate este link...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/158912/

antes de soldar los TR medi sus terminales como dijo MFK


----------



## Manonline

el hFE de los transistores del diferencial de entrada deben ser lo mas parecidos posible... osea que al momento de montar el amplificador, agarras todos los transistores de la mesa y los medis... la pareja de transistores iguales que tenga el hFE lo mas parecido posible, los agarras y los metes ahi.


----------



## maxep

manon interesante lo que comentas.. ayer me explicaron que para que un amplificador tegna buen sonido la entrada tiene que estar bien balanceada.
por otro lado. me comentaron que este amplificador funcionaria mejor(mejor =mejor calidad)
con estos tr de salida
2sc2591
2ca1111
 y para la entrada estos
2n 3904
2n3906
me lo dijo un tecnico que esta hace mucho laburando en audio.(de echo trabaja como service para polk audio argentina) asi que debe saber 
hoy averigue pero no lo consegui a los tr esos.
seguire buscando..
voy a probar que tal anda


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola a todos, en principio, felicitar a todos los que habeis seguido el proyecto delsde el principio.

Voy a dar unos consejos prácticos para realizar pruebas.

Una buena es la de la lampara en serie con el primario del transformador.

Otra muy buena es conectar el amplificador a +-15V y 0,5 A, con un pequeño transformador. El amplificador debe funcionar bajo esa condicion de alimentación.

Otro buen consejo, es eliminar los transistores de potencia, y conectar el parlante sin los finales. El sonido debe salir, distorsionado y con poco volumen, pero debe sonar.

Otro muy bueno es utilizar otro amplificador como Signal Tracer. Es un elemento que no debe faltar en ningún taller de aficionado. Es un simple amplificador con una punta de prueba, y alta impedancia de entrada. Con esta punta y el amplificador conectado, se puede seguir la señal de audio a traves de las distintas etapas de amplificación, para así averiguar donde se desvanece la señal y conocer el punto derivado.

Otros metodos son el osciloscopio, inyector de señal e  instrumental de prueba de laboratorio, ya conocido, aunque esto me gusta mas para realizar las pruebas de campo y rango de los circuitos.

Ya desde aquí felicidades a todos. Tengo este amplificador funcionando desde el dia que creé el post y funciona perfectamente con dos cajas Jamo de 8 ohms.

Si lo poneis en marcha, será un circuito muy meritorio y os proporcionará satisfaccion.


----------



## julkian

Bueno les comento que reemplace un BC327 y ahora ya no tengo -28V a la salida, tengo 134mV y no amplifica, el otro BC327 se calienta bastante, voy a reemplazarlo y a ver que pasa.

EDITO: Lo reemplace pero sigue sucediendo lo mismo, ¿Donde puede estar el problema ahora? ¿En alguno de los BC549?


----------



## tecnicdeso

julkian dijo:
			
		

> Pero ¿Tienes idea por que paso esto si estaba funcionando bien? Los transistores de potencia están bien, así que debe ser problema de alguno de los drivers.
> ¿Qué diseño de PCB utilizaste tu?



El que un circuito no funcione pueden ser muchas cosas. Una, que hayas conectado mal la alimentación, o hayas tenido una mala masa con la fuente, desbalanceando la alimentación. Otra, es que deberias poner una imagen detallada de la pbc, para así evaluar cualquier anomalía en el circuito. Debes tambien comprobar los valores de las resistencias utilizadas, y así descartando cosas. He estado leyendo por aquí que hay quien somete el circuito a mas de 30V por rama. Y ya ahi es donde empezamos mal.

El circuito es operativo a 24v máximo. Mas allá, se sobrecarga.




Hola maxep, pues las jamo suenan bien. Mi gama de altavoces no es la mejor, pero suenan muy agradables.

No entiendo todos los problemas que estais teniendo con los transistores. En cuanto a la polaridad, tecleas la referencia del transistor en google, +pdf, y ya tienes el datasheet.  Os dejo los datasheets para los vagos.

A veces todo lo que queremos saber está ya dicho en anteriores posts. Es bueno andar investigando las cosas antes de ponerse a hinchar los foros con dudas ya resueltas.

bc327/bc337

http://anarchy.translocal.jp/radio/micro/bc337.pdf

bc547/bc557

http://www.elparadise.com/pdfs/bc547.pdf

tip33c/ tip34c/tip35c/ tip36c

http://www.bourns.com/data/global/pdfs/tip33.pdf

2n3055 o similares TO3:

http://www.ipsiamoretto.it/utenti/azzani/public_html/dati-tecnici-componenti/diodi/2n3055st.pdf

BD243C o similares TO220

http://www.drixsemi.com/BD243C.PDF


----------



## MFK08

tu problema son los bc los estas piniendo al reves revisa con un tester bien bien la dispocicion de los pines antes de soldarlo y seguro se arregla.


----------



## maxep

tal cual. revisa antes de poner los tr el patillaje con el tester.
 por otro lado. les consulto. alguno conoce un circuito de similares caract. pero de 10w?. necesito armar 4 amplificador pero de menor potencia de tan solo 10w. pero que sean 10w reales. y con un thd bajisima. ya que lo voy a conectar aun divisor activo de 3 vias. y asi poder triamplificar.
no quiero caer en el tda7377 que en modo bridge da esa potencia realmente. y seria un desperdicio de amplificador poner 4 sinclair de 20w


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchachos, hagan los que dice tecnideso NO LE DEN MAS de 20 V de alimentación a ese amplificador. Los BC337/327 soportan 50 volts Vce maximo y los BC549 soportan 30 volts Vce maximo. Los BC327/337 estan al limite de tensión de ruptura con +-24 volts...si les ponen mas se pinchan, ta claro?

Por eso es que a veces anda ... hasta que vuela. O les cambian los transistores o le bajan la tensión de fuente, pero no sigan coleccionando transistores quemados.

Saludos!


----------



## julkian

¿Y con que transistores se podrían reemplazar?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

julkian dijo:
			
		

> ¿Y con que transistores se podrían reemplazar?



Los BC337/327 con los BC639/640 y los BC549 por los BC546.
Los primeros son de 100 volts Vce y los segundos de 65 volñts Vce.

Saludos!


----------



## MFK08

para el que dice que con +-24 los bc estan al limites y por quemarse le digo que lo tengo trabajando con +28 0 -28 ya mas de 1 mes y con 7 a 8 hs de trabajo y ni se queja...con bc y los de salida los 2n3055


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> para el que dice que con +-24 los bc estan al limites y por quemarse le digo que lo tengo trabajando con +28 0 -28 ya mas de 1 mes y con 7 a 8 hs de trabajo y ni se queja...con bc y los de salida los 2n3055



Si...y? Están al límite: 24+24 = 48 volts y soportan 50 volts. Mientras que no los pases de ahí...no pasa nada.
Pero 28+28 = 56 volts y te pasaste. Si tenes suerte, vas a poseer un par de transistores que están un poco mas allá de las especificaciones de fábrica y por eso se la bancan, pero solo te deseo que te duren mucho trabajando en esas condiciones.

Saludos!


----------



## MFK08

es lo q pense apenas lo arme pero como no tenia otra fuenta tibe que dejarla asi no obsatnte averigue primero y en otro post alguien analizo el circuito (fogonazo) y dijo que tenia que trabajar sin ningun problema y de echo lo esta haciendo....mi respuesta no fue con animo de ofender ni mucho menos solo era para informaciónrmar que trabaja correctamente con esa tension solo se aprecia un poco mas de temperatura nada mas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaa...todo bien...
Lo que pasa es que si pones eso, va a aparecer alguno que va a decir: por que a mi no me anda si a MFK08 le funciona perfecto? Este circuito es una mie... y toda suerte de epítetos de grueso calibre contra el circuito cuando el que tiene la culpa es el...
Solo eso quería poner en claro. Vos tuviste suerte, pero los otros...?

Saludos!


----------



## Manonline

te propongo que te hagas un inyector... es MUY MUY simple, lo armas con componentes qe seguro tenes tirados por ahi...

yo lo tengo armado hace unos años y anda perfecto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/52789/

salu2,
mano.


----------



## julkian

Barbaro, ¿Como se usa? ¿Me podrías explicar mas o menos donde tengo que ir poniendo la punta para hacer las pruebas?
Muchas gracias.

Edito: estuve viendo, ¿Un temporizador sirve como inyector? Porque tengo 3 uno monoestable, uno astable y uno biestable, eso si, las salidas son por relay. Utilizaría el astable, y le conecto el positivo de una pila al común y un capacitor al normal abierto, el otro extremo del capacitor seria el positivo de mi punta de prueba, y el negativo de la pila lo tiro a masa del amplificador, no?


----------



## maxep

despues de varias escuchas.... llege a esta deteerminacion por mi oido xd

alimentado con 20v simetricos. el sinclir funciona mejor con tip41 que con 2sc2591.. supoonmgo que es por la alimentacion.. a bajo y medio volumen no se ntoa diferencia. pero a alto volumen el 2sc empieza a distorsionar , y se nota. cosa que con tip41 no hace.. 
el 2sc es un tr que aguanta 160v. asi que supongo. que no esta alimentado como debe para laburar a full.

en resumen...
con tip41c.. barato y bueno jejej


----------



## will891

Buenas soy nuevo en el foro y dejenme decirle que este proyecto si sirve...  ya que yo lo hice y me funciono perfectamente... hasta haciendo unos calculos consegui una fuente simetrik de 20V...

Materiales de la fuente
         •2 condensadores de 10000 microfaradios
         •1 puente rectificador de  3 o 4 amperios
         •Transformador de 110 v a 18 v + 18v
Como ven esta la fuente…. Funciona perfectamente se los recomiendo…
Fotos del proyecto…


----------



## julkian

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> si sigues el hilo veras q explico q use. Es un material duro q viene en rollo y se usa para forrar muebles viene en todos los coloroes incluso simil madera ya laqueada



Si si, y vi que armaste un divisor casero, ¿Como calculaste las vueltas de alambre? Porque yo tengo calculadas las inductancias, pero no las vueltas de X alambre sobre X diámetro.


----------



## MFK08

yo tome una medida y la uso para todas mias bobinas, compre un caño de teflon de 35mm de diametro por 30 mm de ancho e hicce dos arandelas de chapa forme un carretel ajustando todo con un tornillo, luego con programa online puse los datos y te da la cantidad de vueltas q nececitas, si la haces como te dice la bobina sale perfecta.


----------



## julkian

¿Que programa online? ¿Podrías pasármelo?


----------



## MasterofPupets

Fíjate si te sirve esto

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/inductor_información.html


----------



## MFK08

yo tmb lo tengo rectificado con un puente diodo y 10.000uf por rama y al encender el amplificador se hacen sentir los capacitores jajaj


----------



## julkian

Bueno, cambie el transformador, por suerte no me costo muy caro, ahora tengo +/-21.1VCC.
Rearme el amplificador con los transistores BC originales, es decir los BC337/27 y me arme un inyector de señal con un temporizador astable que tenia acá guardado.
Bien, comencé con las pruebas, la lampara serie no se encendió al conectar, a la salida de parlantes tengo 140mV, al tocar con el dedo el positivo de señal no varia, bien, agarre el inyector de señal, se lo conecte al + de señal de entada y nada, se lo coloque después de la resistencia de entrada y ahí si salio sonido por el parlante, me fijo y estaba puesta a masa la isla del + de señal, arregle eso y ahora anda joya, lo estoy por probar con música a ver que tal, si todo sale bien me armo el 2do canal.
Me da mucha felicidad verlo andando, ahora esperemos que no le pase lo mismo de la otra vez que se pincho algún driver y me quedo la salida de parlantes a -28V.
saludos.


----------



## Guest

Hola ! la parte que esta señalada en el archivo es un pequeño puente o estoy equivocado ?
Saludos


----------



## Manonline

es una resistencia en posicion vertical... si te fijas bien, vas a ver un circulo en el extremo inferior... esa es la resistencia vista del lado de su terminal.


----------



## Guest

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> es una resistencia en posicion vertical... si te fijas bien, vas a ver un circulo en el extremo inferior... esa es la resistencia vista del lado de su terminal.




Mano, y que resistencia esa ?
gracias


----------



## MFK08

Amigo cejas si no estoy equibocado esa es la r6 de 2.2k


----------



## julkian

Tecnicdeso: ¿Como seria la fuente ideal para una versión estereofónica del Z30?
Siguiendo los cálculos de la guia de Fogonazo sobre fuentes para audio, se necesitarían 25mF (25000µF) por rama, o sino, según la forma "practica" (2200µF por cada Amper de consumo), 3300µF por rama.
En la placa rectificadora que había armado le puse un capacitor de 4700µF, un 104 cerámico y un 104 de poliester , uno por rama, todo esto por rama. 
Ahora quiero hacer la definitiva, es decir, la que va a quedar cuando arme el otro canal.
Según tu opinión, ¿Como seria la fuente ideal?


----------



## julkian

¡Es lo que pensaba hacer!
¿Y cerámicos o de poliéster? ¿O no son necesarios?


----------



## MasterofPupets

hola 
si no me equivoco

debes filtrar con capacitores de *4700uF - 10uF - 100nF - 10nF* para cubrir todas las frecuencias de filtrado.


----------



## maxep

tecnicdeso. serias tan amable de poner los resultados que te dio el amplificador al probarlo. como respuesta en frecuencia y demases yerbas?


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola a todos de nuevo. El amplificador trabaja bien en todo el rango audible, desde 10Hz hasta 40Khz.

No les aconsejo utilizar la fuente regulada de la primera página, ya que suele tener problemas a la larga, por sobrecalentamiento del diodo zener.

Utilicen un 7824/7924 a modo de driver de los transistores reguladores de tensión. Estos presentan una curva de carga muy estable, y soportan mejor los picos de corriente. Con los 7824, ubicados en la base del transistor tip33, obtendremos una tensión de 23,3V a la salida. Los 0,7 caeran debido a las caracteristicas del transistor.

Ya se publicó un diagrama alla por la 4 o 5 pagina del presente post.


----------



## julkian

Bueno arme el otro canal, y funciono de primera. Conecte los dos canales al mismo tiempo probé y todo bárbaro, ahora bien, cuando toco con el dedo el + de señal un canal (el que hice primero) suena considerablemente mas fuerte que el que el otro si hago lo mismo, ¿Por qué pasa eso? Por suerte esto no pasa al conectarle alguna fuente de señal de audio.


----------



## Guest

Saludos compañeros!
Así me esta quedando el Sinclair Z30, utilicé BD139-BD140 reemplazando los BC337 y BC327, también usé los TIP41, solo me falta 2 capacitores y el disipador para ponerlo en marcha, luego subo mas fotos 
Saludos.


----------



## Guest

Aqui estan las fotos con el disipador puesto, espero comentarios

Saludos.


----------



## MFK08

cejas la berdad que te esta quedando espectacular.... Con que haces las letras del lado de los componentes?


----------



## Guest

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> cejas la berdad que te esta quedando espectacular.... Con que haces las letras del lado de los componentes?



MFK08, uso el mismo procedimiento de la pcb, tomo el layout, lo espejo, imprimo en papel ilustración, plancha 4 minutos, luego la meto en agua tibia y listo.

Saludos


----------



## gedolaudor

Hola a todos,

Muy bueno el hilo de este amplificador. Estoy juntando las cosas para armar uno y escucharlo. Tengo mucha espectativa en él. Felicitaciones a todos quienes lo armaron!

Buscando por todas partes, encontré otro esquema del mismo amplificador, modificado por la misma persona, pero creo que un poco más nuevo que el posteado aquí. No difiere mucho. Funcionaría con +-25V.

Voy a armar este que encontré y publicaré resultados.

Ya que estamos... alguien midió THD, etc.?

Saludos cordiales a todos,
G.-


----------



## maxep

hola te comento lo que note. lo arme tal cual publico tecnicdeso
con el cap de 47ufx25v. y tal cual ..en abajos tenia lindo sonido peor no comparado con medios y altos. cambie el cap. a 220uf y una r de (no recuerdo el valor ) por 22k. y ahi si. note una gran mejora en bajos. tal ves deberias probar esa modificacion.


----------



## Guest

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> Cejas 99 puedes subir unas fotos de la fuente?
> 
> te felicito te quedo muy bueno el amplificador!



Aqui estan las fotos de la fuente, creo que tiene casi 4 amperios, use puente rectificador de 6 amp y capacitores de 4700 uf 35 v.


----------



## Guest

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> maxep, cuales son los elementos que cambiaste? en donde estan ese capacitor y la resistencia?
> 
> gracias.
> salu2,
> mano.



Hola Mano, alguien posteo esto en el foro, que son recomendaciones de Fogonazo, ahi esta explicado


----------



## oZon

Con estas modificaciones bueno claro que mejoras la respuesta en bajos

pero yo digo a full potencia y aun mas hasta hacerlo reventar se observa estas distorsiones que ya mencione.

estube analizando y vi que sobre exigi al pequeño con dos parlantes de 15 pulg. y aplicando a la entrada una tension al limite y un pre con ganancia alta en bajos, pero ya estubo con eso; felicidades con los proyectos que realizan son muy vistosos.

saludos

oZon


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

oZon dijo:
			
		

> Con estas modificaciones bueno claro que mejoras la respuesta en bajos
> 
> pero yo digo a full potencia y aun mas hasta hacerlo reventar se observa estas distorsiones que ya mencione.
> 
> estube analizando y vi que sobre exigi al pequeño con dos parlantes de 15 pulg. y aplicando a la entrada una tension al limite y un pre con ganancia alta en bajos, pero ya estubo con eso; felicidades con los proyectos que realizan son muy vistosos.



Disculpame, pero no entiendo que es lo que quieres demostrar con ese tipo de ensayos. Tampoco entiendo que prueban ese tipo de distorsiones respecto al diseño del amplificador.

Acá muchos lo han armado y les ha funcionado muy bien *"en condiciones normales"*, que es como tienen que trabajar. Sin embargo, tu comentario ha sembrado alguna duda que no debería existir en primer lugar...

Ahora, si tu idea es usar el amplificador para clavar capsulas TO-3 en el techo de tu casa...bueno, entendería para que lo haces   

Saludos!


----------



## Guest

Por fin lo termine, y me salio de una,  el sonido Espectacular, suena hermoso, unos bajos profundos, brillos agradables, lo probé con un parlante de  6" 20w y un tweeter y me dejo impresionado, apenas y calienta, la fuente ni tibia, que mas se puede esperar de algo tan sencillo, todo me salio (versión estereo) 6 dólares, sin incluir el transformador que fue reciclado, al que lo vaya a montar, hágalo no se arrepentirá.

Saludos


----------



## dandany

jejeje sobre la tabla de planchar che los felicito a todos a me me salio mal nose que paso pero se me quemaba r220ohm y bueno me entro la bronca y fui un boludo perdonenme que diga eso pero es verdad 3 dias cambiarndo r220ohm de 1/4w 1/2w 1watt se quemaba lo unico que obtenia mas wataje mas fuego      bueno que va a ser lo voy a hacer denuevo me voy mañana a comprar todo denuevo per con las mods. de fogonazo soy fan de fogonazo asi que voy a hacer ese me compre el tester digital cada dia me perfecciono mas   pero asi tambien aprendo...me voy a ir mañana porque problemas con mi transformador no hay! 30+30v 0v reactificados justitos vamos a cambiar por bd139 bd140 aver que onda  saludos foro uds. me dan aliento a seguir haciendo humo! asi aprendo!  nosvemos


----------



## dandany

na, el tema es que compre los bd139 y 140 y no puedo meterle las patas  pero ya pude pero me trae sierta desconfianza

asi me los tomo el tester bd140,139 1-emisor 2-colector 3-base con 181 de ganacia

los bc549c me lo tomo asi 1-colector 2-base 3- emisor y 641 de ganacia y sigue subiendo


----------



## Cacho

dandany dijo:
			
		

> ...bd140,139 1-emisor 2-colector 3-base...


Con el transistor de frente y las patas para abajo, de izquierda a derecha, ECB. 
Correcto



			
				dandany dijo:
			
		

> ...los bc549c me lo tomo asi 1-colector 2-base 3- emisor...


Mismas condiciones que antes, correcto



			
				dandany dijo:
			
		

> ...y 641 de ganacia y *sigue subiendo*


Entonces sacá los dedos. Más se calientan los transistores, más sube la ganancia  

Saludos


----------



## bloosreine

Estimados:
                  Podrán colocar el nombre de los programas que utilizaron para hacer los impresos?

Estuve durante el día de hoy, armando las FUENTES (compiladas en TCI)

La mas chiquita esta compuesta por TIP 35 y TIP 36 + dos reguladores en 24V (7824 y 7924) es bastante parecido al que posteo uno de los integrantes del foro pero yo reemplace los ZENER por regulares, y ensanche las pistas.

El otro es un fuente regulada TÍPICA! con las pistas ensanchadas para mayor corriente y ensuciar menos el Cloruro Ferrico, 
Consta de 4 filtros (en mi caso 4x 4700mf en 63V) y un puente de diodos de 5 amperes.

Me gustaría que todos los que hayan compilado circuitos los suban así al que le gusta poder modificarlos para cualquier otra aplicación.

Suerte!


----------



## dandany

Tampoco la pabada, pero bueno esta bien ya me dieron algunas advertencias asi que intento lo mas posible no cometer errores es la costumbre y cuesta sacarla asi que perdonenme.

Otra cosa a los bd140 139 tienen variaciones de patas respecto al pcb? mis bd son 1-emisor 2-colector 3-base


----------



## Guest

dandany dijo:
			
		

> Tampoco la pabada, pero bueno esta bien ya me dieron algunas advertencias asi que intento lo mas posible no cometer errores es la costumbre y cuesta sacarla asi que perdonenme.
> 
> Otra cosa a los bd140 139 tienen variaciones de patas respecto al pcb? mis bd son 1-emisor 2-colector 3-base



Si te sirve yo use BD139 y BD140, solo le torcí una pata a cada uno, yo puse unas fotos de referencia, fíjate unos post atrás.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9469-420.html


----------



## dandany

Gracias cejas  ,se me rompio la pata de un bd139 asi que mañana voy a comprar el par denuevo y 2 resitencias de 220ohm por las dudas Saludos... porladudas cejas como es el patillaje de tus transistores asi me guio por tu pcb


----------



## Guest

dandany dijo:
			
		

> Gracias cejas  ,se me rompio la pata de un bd139 asi que mañana voy a comprar el par denuevo y 2 resitencias de 220ohm por las dudas Saludos... porladudas cejas como es el patillaje de tus transistores asi me guio por tu pcb



Hola dandany! así es como yo me guíe para el montaje, y con mucho cuidado gire un poco la pata del emisor en los transistores BD139 y BD140, con la ayuda de un par de pinzas, si quieres te paso la PBC que use, la cual esta un poco modificada pero solo para la masa de la resistencia R11, de resto tal cual la publico el autor, cualquier cosa espero poder colaborarte. Animo ya casi lo tienes.

http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bd139bd140.jpg


----------



## Guest

maxep dijo:
			
		

> tecincdeso o cejas99. ustedes conocen bien el pcb y patillaje. serian tan amables de subir cual es el emisor .base ,colector en el pcb(se que pido mucho) es que leo que varios tubieron problemas.y los que no tenemos experiencia en tr. nos mareamos.
> 
> saludos



maxep, así es como yo lo use, y me funciono de una, no se mucho de transistores y muchos menos de electrónica pero hacemos el esfuerzo y entre todos aprendemos, espero te sirva y cualquier duda espero ayudarte.


----------



## Guest

Bueno, les comento que hice este preamplificador Hi Fi de la siguiente pagina: http://sound.westhost.com/project88.htm , se lo puse al sinclair y quedo perfecto, mejoro el sonido y le dio mucho mas cuerpo y calidad , use los TL072 y condensadores de 1uf, un poco grandes pero bueno adapte la PCB para ellos, el autor recomienda usar  resistencias de 1%, luego las consigo y se las monto, también hice esta fuente : http://sound.westhost.com/project05.htm, regulada. Dejo la PCB para el que se anime a hacerla, funciona muy bien. Saludos.

http://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=84154444.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=98460126.jpg
http://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=49271991.jpg
http://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=76392717.jpg
http://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=61606214.jpg
http://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=55613459.jpg


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese preamp es muy pero muy muy bueno y simple. La calidad de la señal depende, fundamentalmente, del A.O. que uses ya que solo opera con acoplamiento en DC,así que hay poco que interfiera con la señal. Yo lo he probado con el NE5532, con los OPA2134 y con los TL072, y hay una muy pequeña diferencia a favor de los primeros, pero a mi juicio..casi que ni conviene usar otra cosa que no sean los TL072. Además, con los otros hay que tener cuidado por que oscilan muy facilmente y la primera etapa no puede tener ganancia 1 por que no hay forma de estabilizarlo. Con los TL todo es mas fácil.

Cejas, están muy buenas las plaquetas. En mi caso, a partir del esquemático, de la foto del amplificador y la foto de la fuente hice un poco de ingeniería inversa y dupliqué las plaquetas que este hombre vende. Viste que el PCB del pre lleva unos dip-switch para configurar las ganancias...pues también se los puse (y la verdad, dan bastante comodidad para hacer las pruebas).

Bueno, te felicito por la elección de circuitos que has hecho. Son excelentes y complementan muy bien cualquier amplificador.

Saludos!


----------



## Guest

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Ese preamplificador es muy pero muy muy bueno y simple. La calidad de la señal depende, fundamentalmente, del A.O. que uses ya que solo opera con acoplamiento en DC,así que hay poco que interfiera con la señal. Yo lo he probado con el NE5532, con los OPA2134 y con los TL072, y hay una muy pequeña diferencia a favor de los primeros, pero a mi juicio..casi que ni conviene usar otra cosa que no sean los TL072. Además, con los otros hay que tener cuidado por que oscilan muy facilmente y la primera etapa no puede tener ganancia 1 por que no hay forma de estabilizarlo. Con los TL todo es mas fácil.
> 
> Cejas, están muy buenas las plaquetas. En mi caso, a partir del esquemático, de la foto del amplificador y la foto de la fuente hice un poco de ingeniería inversa y dupliqué las plaquetas que este hombre vende. Viste que el PCB del pre lleva unos dip-switch para configurar las ganancias...pues también se los puse (y la verdad, dan bastante comodidad para hacer las pruebas).
> 
> Bueno, te felicito por la elección de circuitos que has hecho. Son excelentes y complementan muy bien cualquier amplificador.
> 
> Saludos!



Amigo ezavalla muchas gracias, tu fuiste el que me ayudaste en un principio recuerdas? creo que valió la pena el esfuerzo, suena demasiado bien.


----------



## Manonline

muy bueno! no tendran los pcbs en el formato del editor? digo... para poder ajustarlos a las necesidades de cada uno 

demas esta decir qe muy lindos los montajes... como todos hasta ahora, cejas.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Guest

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> muy bueno! no tendran los pcbs en el formato del editor? digo... para poder ajustarlos a las necesidades de cada uno
> 
> demas esta decir qe muy lindos los montajes... como todos hasta ahora, cejas.
> 
> salu2,
> mano.



mano gracias, trato de hacer lo mejor que puedo.
si te sirve te dejo esto, es de mi autoria.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cejas_99 dijo:
			
		

> Amigo ezavalla muchas gracias, tu fuiste el que me ayudaste en un principio recuerdas? creo que valió la pena el esfuerzo, suena demasiado bien.



Ahhh...era con vos! Yo me acordaba que le había sugerido a alguien el uso de este pre, pero no me acordaba a quien   
Me alegro que te haya funcionado todo muy bien.

Un gran saludo!


----------



## maxep

ah barbaro cejas, felicitaciones por tu trabajo .
alguien sabe si este amplificador es lo sufuciente palno como para amplificar monitores de estudio?


pd:
que bafles usan con el sinclair?


----------



## Guest

maxep dijo:
			
		

> ah barbaro cejas, felicitaciones por tu trabajo .
> alguien sabe si este amplificador es lo sufuciente palno como para amplificar monitores de estudio?
> 
> 
> pd:
> que bafles usan con el sinclair?



Gracias maxep, pues a mi me parece que el sonido es plano, no se si como para monitorear, pero suena muy agradable, por eso me anime y le hice este previo sin control de tonos, para no darle un matiz al sonido, anímate y hazlo sale muy barato y es fácil la construcción.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

maxep dijo:
			
		

> alguien sabe si este amplificador es lo sufuciente palno como para amplificar monitores de estudio?



Si te fijás en el esquema del amplificador, vas a ver que tiene todas las etapas acopladas en CC, por lo que la rsta en fcia debería ser completamente plana, al menos entre los límites inferior y superior admitidos. La rsta en alta fcia la controla C2, la rsta en baja fcia la controlan C1 y C3, pero solo definen a cual fcia se produce la caída en -3 dB y ahí ya no va a ser plano, pero es lógico que no lo sea. A menos que tengas equipamiento para medirlo, vas a tener que simularlo para analizar la rsta en fcia y ajustar los valores de los capacitores para ajustarlo a tus necesidades.

Saludos!


----------



## maxep

ah muchas gracias ezevalla. pero no tengo el instrumental necesario.
es mi primer amplificador transistoreado y me dio muy buenos resultados.
tenia esa duda desde hace tiempo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

maxep dijo:
			
		

> ah muchas gracias ezevalla. pero no tengo el instrumental necesario.
> es mi primer amplificador transistoreado y me dio muy buenos resultados.
> tenia esa duda desde hace tiempo



OK. Simúlalo entonces y fijate que sucede.

Saludos!


----------



## Facund0

Hola gente, que lindo amplificador parece que es este, me dieron ganas de armarlo. 
Pero tengo dos dudas.. una con respecto a la fuente, si quiero armar dos etapas (estereo) con un transformadorr de +-20v y 4A es suficiente o eso es solo para una etapa?
Mi otra duda es esta, podra mover un woofer liviano de 10" Foxtex 350w 4 ohm o se queda muy corto?

Graciasss! Saludos


----------



## psychatog

Por ahi dice que consume un poco menos de 1.5A cada etapa asi que se supone que debe andar.
Con respecto al woofer no se si es el ideal, en mi corta experiencia con este amp no le pude sacar buenos graves ( Aun modificandolo como dicen ), pero hay gente que dice que va re bien.


----------



## maxep

yo tengo 2 estapas alimentadas con un transformador de 15+15 3 amp. y funciona perfecto. fijatr een el video que muestranq ue la corriente max. esde 1.5amperes.

al woofer ese foxtex lo pasas de vueltas con un canal del sinclair. son 20 w reales


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

psychatog dijo:
			
		

> Con respecto al woofer no se si es el ideal, en mi corta experiencia con este amp no le pude sacar buenos graves ( Aun modificandolo como dicen ), pero hay gente que dice que va re bien.



Y que te hace suponer que es el amplificador quien tiene que darte los "graves"? El amplificador este tiene respuesta en frecuencia plana hasta los 10 Hz o mas abajo si se han hecho modificaciones y eso es mas que suficiente para reproducir los bajos con fidelidad.
No se te ha ocurrido preguntarte si los parlantes que has usado o los baffles estan diseñados adecuadamente? Por que no corregís los graves con los controles de tono del pre o metes un ecualizador? Esas son las formas de incrementar los graves y poder "medirlos" aunque mas no sea a oído.

Ningun amplificador tiene que darte graves que no existen en la realidad. Si querés eso meté un ecualizador y corregí ahí...no en el amplificador.

Saludos!


----------



## kuzhertz

Hola aqui unas fotos del pcb lo hice a mano -.- todavia no uso las nuevas tecnologias jeje  ops:


----------



## osk_rin

buno pues porfin hoy e terminado de armar este amplificador y la verdad es que me ha dejado asombrado con el sonido se escucha excelente nada comparado con los tda que e armado anteriormente la verdad se eschua muy bien  me habia retrasado un poco con el porque lo arme y no se eschuchava bien recortava la señalpero porque no habia prestado atensión a que me havian dado mal unas resistencias las de 100 ohms  me las havian cambiado por unas de 100 k  dos veces la primera me di cuenta y no las monte y ala segunda yo bien confiado que me las habian dado correctas las monte sin revisarlas y al m,omento de probar el sonido se escuchava feo y asi que tuve que comprar las correctas de nueva vez pero solucione eso y todo perfecto  estoy muy contento con el y orgulloso porque no excelente el aporte de tecnideso , de cejas que aporto mucho con el patillaje de los transistores y todos los que aportaron u granito de arena en este proyecto se les agradece 

ya subuire fotos de el amplificador en este momento no tengo el cable de mi celular y no cuento con camara digital =S


saludos!


----------



## Guest

osk_rin dijo:
			
		

> buno pues porfin hoy e terminado de armar este amplificador y la verdad es que me ha dejado asombrado con el sonido se escucha excelente nada comparado con los tda que e armado anteriormente la verdad se eschua muy bien  me habia retrasado un poco con el porque lo arme y no se eschuchava bien recortava la señalpero porque no habia prestado atensión a que me havian dado mal unas resistencias las de 100 ohms  me las havian cambiado por unas de 100 k  dos veces la primera me di cuenta y no las monte y ala segunda yo bien confiado que me las habian dado correctas las monte sin revisarlas y al m,omento de probar el sonido se escuchava feo y asi que tuve que comprar las correctas de nueva vez pero solucione eso y todo perfecto  estoy muy contento con el y orgulloso porque no excelente el aporte de tecnideso , de cejas que aporto mucho con el patillaje de los transistores y todos los que aportaron u granito de arena en este proyecto se les agradece
> 
> ya subuire fotos de el amplificador en este momento no tengo el cable de mi celular y no cuento con camara digital =S
> 
> 
> saludos!



Hola y felicitaciones, de verdad que el sonido es espectacular, para eso estamos aqui, para ayudarnos entre todos, no somos expertos pero hacemos lo posible para colaborar.
Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

aqui estan las fotos de mi sinclair pues es mi primer amplificador a transistores


----------



## chacarock

osk_rin

 te felicito, una pregunta, los materiales, para el transformador, se consiguien en una casa de elecricidad o de electronica, un saludo


----------



## osk_rin

el laminado para el nucleo del transformador lo saque de un transformador viejo para ser exacto de una balstra de las que usan en el alumbrado publico la consegui con un primo que su papa trabaja en el alumbrado publico =D y me la regalo y el calculo de vueltas lo hice con el programa que anda por aqui     https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about13235.html

y el material para el transformador  lo consigues en una casa de electricidad. aqui a  el alambre se conose como alambre magneto pues pra cualquier duda no dudes en preguntar no soy un experto pero  en algo te podre ayudar vale hasta pronto 

suerte.


----------



## palomo

Hola comunidad de electronicos les muestro mi amplificador zinclair, un especial gradecimiento al amigo *tecnicdeso* por compartir con nosotros tan valioso amplificador, este amplificador en verdad me dejo con la boca abierta    ya que al ser tan sencillo tiene una buena respuesta en toda la gama de audio y me anduvo a la primera y los 2 canales, no tuve problema alguno al ponerlo a funcionar, solo que tuve mucho cuidado al armarlo ya que varios transistores en especial de la gama BCxxx, ya que como comentan muchos tienen las patillas volteadas aun cuando sean de la misma nomenglatura, pero como son de fabricantes distintos tienden a voltear las patas.


  Y a los amigos que no les a funcionado todavia, no se desilucionen que algun componente les a de estar haciendo alguna mala jugada, me paso con el amplificador de 100w que posteo el amigo lucifer, el primero que arme con componentes reciclados funciono del uno, luego que dicho amplificador paso a manos de un pseudoamigo (se lo preste, solo que como no tenia "V" de vuelta se quedo con el) decidi armar otro solo que con componentes nuevos ahi comenzo mi pesadilla, solo que al final logre ganarle a los componentes chinos  

HAAAA y este amplificador me costo solo el valor del chasis $20 pesos (algo asi como un dolar con 20ctvos.) todo pero todo fue de material reciclado   

  Bueno a continuacion les muestro las fotos.


----------



## osk_rin

yom remplase cuatro transistores como la modificacion que esta post atras ya que el transformador que me bobine lo hice con un voltaje de 20v por rama asi es que rectificado me da como 28v  


y e checado la corriente que consume con el amperimetro a una potencia considerable no me consume ni un amper en picos  consume muy poca corriente esta muy bueno este pequeño demonio  

saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets

hola!

Según el libro NTE (ECG) los bc549 y los bc337 son iguales (123ap)
ósea que los únicos que son distintos son los bc327 que son pnp
esto es así?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> hola!
> 
> Según el libro NTE (ECG) los bc549 y los bc337 son iguales (123ap)
> ósea que los únicos que son distintos son los bc327 que son pnp
> esto es así?



No lo unico que tienen de iguales es que son NPN. Todo lo demas es distinto, desde la respuesta en frecuencia hasta la corriente de colector maxima, la potencia disipada y la figura de ruido.

Por que no buscas el datasheet de cada transistor en lugar de usar el manual NTE que solo te da reemplazos?

Saludos!


----------



## tecnicdeso

Un cordial saludo a todos los que habeis estado realizando el circuito.

El aparato funciona estupendamente. Como bien se dijo, el truco de este pequeño amplificador es que utiliza pocos componentes pasivos, es un buen diseño, antiguo, pero muy eficiente. Si deseais mejorarlo en calidad, respuesta y ruido, es aconsejable utilizar resistencias de bajo ruido, las hay y valen mas que las resistencias de carbon estandares o las que utilizamos recicladas.

Les dejo un documento para que lean los distintos tipos de ruído en los componentes pasivos de los circuitos:

http://www.cps.unizar.es/~te/Docencia_archivos/eatelc_archivos/ruido2.pdf

Este documento describe los distintos ruidos generados en los componentes electrónicos.

Es preferible  utilizar resistencias de pelicula metálica, por su bajo ruído. Ahi les dejo un documento con resistencias de alta calidad.

http://www.lcardaba.com/articles/R_tipos/R_tipos.htm

Tambien el tema de los condensadores utilizados puede afectar en la respuesta, no de modo crítico, pero puede hacerlo.


Con estos pequeños detalles, el amplificador varia su señal/ruido de modo muy favorable, eso junto con el diseño de placa realizado en el princípio del post, ya que las consecutivas pruebas con algunas de las modificaciones que se han realizado, me dan algunas oscilaciones.

Los transistores finales tambien son determinantes en la respuesta final.

Sorprendentemente, unos que me dejaron gratamente perplejo son los Mje 3055.  Fue por casualidad que hiciese un test con ellos, y debo decir que tienen un toque diferente.

Todas estas pruebas están realizadas con osciloscopio y como referencia un DAS Monitor 8, de referencia.

Con un poco de cuidado y unos buenos componentes, mejoraremos el sonido.

Sin mas, recibid un cordial saludo, y gracias por vuestra atención.


----------



## Ramon-DC

creen que pueda usar los 2N3904 y 2N3906? en vez de los transistores pequeños? me servirian los TIP41C para los de potencia?


----------



## Tacatomon

Los transistores de baja señalsi los podes usar, pero te recomiendo descargar la hoja de datos de uno de ellos para que veas bien como van las terminales y no provocar un desastre.
El TIP41C es para pre-drivers, no para transistores de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola Maxep y cía... para las pruebas utilicé un espectrómetro.

No estoy muy presente por los foros en estos dias, y menos para elaborar densos reportajes de las pruebas.

El motivo de estar analizando el circuito fué porque preciso sustituir un Ci de Sanken Hibrido, no localizable ya que es de los 70, de unos amplificador de Rotel de los 70, y este diagrama es ideal por no decir perfecto para pincharlo en el mismo zócalo del integrado original. Es un circuito pequeño, simple y de suficiente calidad, en comparación, mayor que el hibrido.

Hice las pruebas y fue satisfactorio. El único problema, que no se si es problema o diseño, fué que el hibrido original, con una carga a alta frecuencia (10Khz a 20Khz), no dejaba pasar el zumbido de fuente proveniente de la red, y este circuito, con la misma carga y frecuencia, daba un pequeño zumbido en la franja de 50 hz., instalado en el mismo socket


----------



## mnicolau

Si a alguien le interesa... modifiqué el PCB original para agregarle borneras al frente. Para mi es lo más cómodo... está probado ya sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## xiober

Esquema Sinclair Z30 con MOSFET


----------



## maxep

iosk rin . me alegro que lo hayas echo funcionar.  que altavoces usas?

xiober:nteresante el cambio , Podrias dar con mas detalles cuales son las ventajas /desventajas?


----------



## xiober

Saludos, las ventajas o desventajas del amplificador con MOSFET realmente no las se, lo que te puedo decir que los MOSFET  IRF540 son mas económicos  que un 2n3055 y se consiguen en todas partes aunque el 2n3055 es muy popular y viejo lo mas seguro que en mi país los consiga FALSOS, en cuanto al sonido el amplificador se comporta  bastante bien, de hecho lo utilizo a 2ohms y los bajos suenan bello, el único ruido que tengo es el de la fuente (SMPS  + TL494) por que no estoy filtrando la salida. Creo que esta pregunta se la dejamos a los expertos del foro.

Cualquier duda pregunten.


----------



## osk_rin

estas, son las bocinas que utilizo, maxep .

esas fotos no son exactamente de mis parlantes , las mias ya estan un poco usadas pero son exactamente igual
suenan muyyy! bien con cualquier amplificador asi sea de 2w se escuchan de 10 tienen muy buena sencibilidad 
y el sinclair las mueve a todo lo que dan! jejej


----------



## isaias el k-bro

hola a todos!
les comento que tras hacer un experimento fallido con un tip41 y 42 en otro amplificador, me decidi a hacer este!
la verdad suena muy bien para lo que me salio $16 nada mas! obviamente sin las fuente que ya la tenia!
lo alimento con +-16 1A! funciona demasiado bien!
en r9 puse un trimmer de 100k para no tener problemas y jugar un poco con ella, hasta buscar la ganancia justa porque lo uso con un preamplificador para bajo! muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Cacho

Con los transistores de salida hay discusiones siempre. En este caso (por suerte) la discusión no da mucho lugar a nada.
El MJ15015 es el primo mayor del 2N3055. No difieren en NADA más que en los voltajes máximos y la potencia máxima a disipar (obviamente el SOA será distinto).
Como en este amplificador las tensiones de operación no exigen a los 3055 hasta sus límites, cambiarlos por los 15015 te dará "una hermosa mejoría en el sonido", porque si no tendrías que aceptar que gastaste plata inútilmente.

Recién sería justificado este cambio si se alcanzaran valores de voltaje o disipación de potencia suficientemente altos como para poner en jaque a los 60V y 115W del 3055.

Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

en mi caso yo utilize los tip41, porque me habian sobrado de un experimento fallido (cacho lo sabe muy bien, Jajaja) y la verdad me sorprendio bastante ya que el tip41 no esclusivamente para audio, sino un npn para uso general!
asi que creo que con un tip33c, 35c o un MJ15015 la cosa cambiaria muy poco (relacion precio calidad) porque no se exige para nada a los transistores! esa es mi bruta opinion sepan disculparme si estoy errado!

PD: en paginas anteriores se menciona que probando transistores suena mejor con tip41, yo no otros todavia pero habria que probar, no?


----------



## Tavo

esta  bien cacho yo decía los de los MJ15015 porque no se mucho acerca de precios  , ya que ni enterado estaba cuanto valía el 2N3055, y me cobraron mucho de más  . igual me gustaría probar,si tengo algunos mangos de sobra cuando vaya a bahia voy a comprarme dos MJ15015 (segun cuanto valgan, si es mas de $15 C/U no...) bue, gracias por aclarar que de todos modos sería un derroche.

yo no puedo discutir mucho porque se que hay gente del foro que sabe muchisimo, y ni me comparo con ellos, ya que recién empiezo, jaja!

Saludos a todos!  
  Tavo


----------



## Cacho

Los 15015 cuestan entre 2 y 3 veces lo que un 3055, dependiendo de las marcas y dónde los compres.
Realmente para esta aplicación no vale la pena.

Es como ponerle llantas de aleación y cubiertas Slick a un fitito original. Mal no le va a hacer, pero no te va a traer beneficios en la operación. Mejor guardá la plata.  

Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

hola! les quiero agredecer a todos los que aportaron para hacer este proyecto!
estoy muy feliz con su sonido!
les comento que lo puse (lo voy a poner) dentro de una caja para potencia de auto mas un preamplificador de tres bandas, completando asi un amplificador para bajo!
les muestro lo que quedo:


----------



## isaias el k-bro

soy un salame! ayuda!
para no complicarme la vida en r9 puse un preset de 100k, el tema es que lo  estaba regulando y hice puente entre el preset y la entrada negtiva de corriente! el tema es que ahora emite un zumbido!
se habra quemado el tip41 de la parte negativa? o ambos?
nada exploto pero no funciona, que sera ayuda?


----------



## osk_rin

Isaías .

Pues comprueba los transistores retíralos de la placa , y con el multímetro checa que estén en buen estado aquí te dejo un pequeño video de cómo comprobar transistores 
En este caso se prueba un NPN, los que se usan en la salida de este amplificador tambien son NPN así es que no habrá mayor problema 

 Si están en buen estado los transistores de salida, prueba también todos los transistores de el circuito,  hay dos PNP esos se comprueban igual pero en lugar de colocar el positivo en la base, se pone el negativo 


YouTube - transistores de una fuente

suerte...


----------



## Cacho

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> ...en r9 puse un preset de 100k, ... lo  estaba regulando y hice puente entre el preset y la entrada negtiva de corriente! el tema es que ahora emite un zumbido!...





			
				isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> soy un salame!



Si vos lo decís...    

Fijate de qué voltaje es C3. Quizá, y sólo quizá, hayas dañado ese condensador y nada más.
Fijate también cómo está el preset y como recomendación cambialo por la resistencia que está en el circuito. Así como está, tenés la máxima salida con algo más de 0,36V RMS en la entrada. Si lo querés hacer menos sensible, poné una de 22kΩ en lugar de la de 39KΩ y lamáxima potencia la sacás con casi 0,65V RMS. Si usás una regla de tres y cualquiera de estos valores podés calcular con qué voltaje de entrada llegás al máximo de salida.

Retrocediendo al asunto original, si no es una de las dos que te dije más arriba, pasá la consulta para "Audio: Reparaciones".

Si es que SÓLO sale un zumbido por los parlantes, entonces sí cambiate para "Audio: Reparaciones".

Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

bueno, resolvi el problema!
solo se quemo el bc549 que va antes del r9! no queme otro casa jajajaja!
gracias a todos!


----------



## osk_rin

te comento que ami me paso exactamente lo mismo solo era ese preciso BC549




un saludo


----------



## isaias el k-bro

la verda creo que los bd139/140 son reemplazos utilizados por varios en este amplificador! yo la verdad use el 2n3904/06, y andan de 10!


----------



## Guest

Hola amigos, les comento que estoy en el proyecto de triamplificar, y ya tengo 6 etapas del sinclair (3 stereo), crossover activo de tres vías de Silicon chip, preamplificador stereo hi-fi de http://sound.whsites.net/project97.htm, retardador de encendido de parlantes (el pcb me lo paso mnicolau), solo me falta los bafles que también los pienso construir desde cero. Al pcb del sinclair le hice unos cambios para adaptarlo a mis necesidades. Les dejo algunas imágenes....
Saludos!

Sinclair stereo










Preamplificador













Retardador de encendido









Crossover activo


----------



## osk_rin

Woooow!

Cejas.
Tus trabajos perfectamente pulidos, tienes talento para esto, felicitaciones la verdad que tus pcb`s  impecables, 

Ese preamplificadorfcador esta interesante y en el enlace no viene el pcb, yo no tengo mucha practica con el pcb wizard  y no me gusta como me quedan los pcb`s  podrias compartirlo. El crossover si lo he visto aquí en el foro, pero ese preamplificador no :S.

Haces un excelente trabajo, felicidades


Hasta pronto.


----------



## mnicolau

Felicitaciones cejas! muy prolijo todo, vas a obtener un excelente sonido. Qué tenés pensado para los bafles?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muy bueno tu trabajo, Cejas...EXCELENTE diseño y terminación de los PCB.

Yo sé que te van a solicitar los PCB que has diseñado, por que están muy, pero muy buenos. Solo te voy a pedir que te abstengas de publicar el correspondiente al preamplificador de ESP, ya que Rod Elliot (el autor de ese pre) comercializa los PCB como medio de sostener ese excelente sitio, y te da todos los diseños a cambio de que le compres los PCB a él, o al menos que si haces los tuyos, no los publiques a toda la Internet, ya que lo estarías perjudicando.

Sé que me vas a comprender este pedido...

Saludos! y que disfrutes tu diseño.


----------



## Guest

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Felicitaciones cejas! muy prolijo todo, vas a obtener un excelente sonido. Qué tenés pensado para los bafles?
> 
> Saludos



Gracias mnicolau, vale la pena el esfuerzo por que sé que sonará muy bien, con respecto a los bafles estoy mirando por cuales me decido, ya que en mi ciudad es muy limatado el mercado de parlantes y quiero algo muy bueno para que haga juego con el sinclair.



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Muy bueno tu trabajo, Cejas...EXCELENTE diseño y terminación de los PCB.
> Yo sé que te van a solicitar los PCB que has diseñado, por que están muy, pero muy buenos. Solo te voy a pedir que te abstengas de publicar el correspondiente al preamplificador de ESP, ya que Rod Elliot (el autor de ese pre) comercializa los PCB como medio de sostener ese excelente sitio, y te da todos los diseños a cambio de que le compres los PCB a él, o al menos que si haces los tuyos, no los publiques a toda la Internet, ya que lo estarías perjudicando.
> 
> Sé que me vas a comprender este pedido...
> 
> Saludos! y que disfrutes tu diseño.



Gracias ezavalla, había pensado lo mismo que tu, y por respeto al trabajo de Rod Elliot no la publicaré, además me gaste muchas horas de trabajo (pero muchas) diseñando esta pcb, en el siguiente enlace esta el esquema para el que lo quiera realizar http://sound.westhost.com/project97.htm.

Saludos!


----------



## maxep

osk rin aca te muestro uno de los amplificadorficdores. ahi esta en mdf pelado. luego los forre con vinilo color madera. la foto es malisima pero sirve para orientarte de como hacerlo. no son mas que 6 tapas encoladas. lijadas en aristas..

cejas por el tema de los bafles, comenta que marcas y  modelos puedes conseguir.
yo tambien triampolifique con 4 sinclair y un tda7377 aja. un par de torres 3 vias con filtro de silicon chip(muyu bueno).
el sonido logrado es increible.
contanos cual es tu presupuesto y te ayudo a la eleccion


----------



## NAHUEL_15_33

hola a todos disculpen la ignorancia pero el control del volumen del circuito se controla con algun potenciometro o se regula el voltaje de la fuente?


----------



## isaias el k-bro

tenes que poner un pote en la entrada de entre 50K o 100k estaria bien!


----------



## Billy_Davis

Bueno, yo soy Nuevo... Aqui en el foro, pero hace unos 35 años que armo equipos de Audio. Empece a los 15 años, tratando de armar 1 de 100W Fuente Partida. (El FAPESA que usaba 1 pequeño transformador como inversor para el par de salida, digo por si alguien se acuerda). No, no me funciono, claro. Tuve que llevarlo a 1 tecnico que "me lo hiciera andar". Bueno, si despues me compre 1 tester y esas cosas y fui aprendiendo, Hoy armo equipos para musicos, que suelen ser bastante "exigentes" para decirlo suavemente. Quieren MUCHA potencia (100w, 200w, 400w, etc), y ningun ruido o soplido cuando no tocan. 
Bien, como para que me conozcan, ya es sufi.
Ok, vamos al comentario sobre el equipo. Aclaro que no lo probe, pero... Me llama la atensión 1 par de cosas, como por ejemplo: 1) que no haya NINGUN sistema para manejar o controlar la corriente de reposo del par de salida, para evitar la distorsion x cruce. Deberia haber 3 diodos en el lugar que esta R5 (de 220 Ohm), o, (mas moderno), 1 tr con sus resistencias asociadas mas 1 preset para regular mejor y ademas poder ajustarla segun los Tr. de salida, que dicho sea de paso siendo 2N3055, son bastante "duros". Me refiero a que tienen (como casi todos los tr. de pot.) una "Beta" (Hfe o Ganancia) bastante Baja. De 10  a 35 es lo comun. 
2) Lo cual hace que tambien me llamen la atensión los excitadores (o previos), ya que son pequeños Tr. de baja señal y POCA disipacion... (0,65w si la memoria no me falla... ¿de que estaba hablando? ah!, si...) 
Creo que cuando los finales le "pidan" mas corriente van a "palmar". Supongo que yo hubiera usado algo Mas "robuston", tipo 1 par bd135-136 o algo asi.
3) Tambien me llama la atensión que NO haya las clasicas resistencias de emisor en los Tr. Finales.
 En fin, me tengo que ir a trabajar 1 poco. Otro dia trato de mirar el resto de las pag. de este foro, ya que, por ahi, me comi algo. Salu2 a to2.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Billy_Davis dijo:
			
		

> 1) que no haya NINGUN sistema para manejar o controlar la corriente de reposo del par de salida, para evitar la distorsion x cruce. Deberia haber 3 diodos en el lugar que esta R5 (de 220 Ohm), o, (mas moderno), 1 tr con sus resistencias asociadas mas 1 preset para regular mejor y *ademas poder ajustarla segun los Tr. de salida*, que dicho sea de paso siendo 2N3055, son bastante "duros". Me refiero a que tienen (como casi todos los tr. de pot.) una "Beta" (Hfe o Ganancia) bastante Baja. De 10  a 35 es lo comun.



El único problema de poner la resistencia de 220 ohms en lugar de los diodos o el multiplicador Vbe es que no puedes lograr compensación de temperatura, pero dado el sobredimensionamiento de los transistores de salida no hay mucho problema con eso. Si te fijas, el VAS opera con una corriente de reposo de 6 mA, así que sobre la resistencia de 220 ohms se desarrollan 1.32 voltios, medio al límite para corregir las tres caídas B-E del par cuasi-complementario, pero cerca del valor real de todas formas. No creo que alguien haya medido la distorsión de este amplificador a bajo volumen, pero estimo que debe ser relativamente alta.

Por otra parte, el ajuste de la polarización en clase AB no depende de la ganancia de los transistores de salida, sino de las caídas de tensión B-E a compensar, así que la ganancia de los 2N3055 no tiene nada que ver en esto.




			
				Billy_Davis dijo:
			
		

> 2) Lo cual hace que tambien me llamen la atensión los excitadores (o previos), ya que son pequeños Tr. de baja señal y POCA disipacion... (0,65w si la memoria no me falla... ¿de que estaba hablando? ah!, si...)
> Creo que cuando los finales le "pidan" mas corriente van a "palmar". Supongo que yo hubiera usado algo Mas "robuston", tipo 1 par bd135-136 o algo asi.



Si, se podría haber usado algo mas "grande", pero si te limitas a los 20W rms con 20 V de alimentación, la corriente de salida de pico es de 1.8 A, que con un Hfe de 20 te dá 90 mA de excitación de base, muy por debajo de la maxima corriente permitida por los BC3x7 (1 A). La disipación de pico es de cerca de 1.8 watts, y la potencia eficaz promedio es de 400mW a plena carga. Si aplicás los patrones de niveles musicales que andan por ahí, la potencia de trabajo de este amplificador es de entre 1 y 2 watts para poder abarcar el rango dinámico completo, así que la potencia disipada por los drivers es ínfima y la pueden soportar sin problemas. Sin embargo, tenes razón de que debería usarse algo de mas capacidad, y muchos han usado la serie BD que vos comentas.



			
				Billy_Davis dijo:
			
		

> 3) Tambien me llama la atensión que NO haya las clasicas resistencias de emisor en los Tr.



En esto tenés toda la razón, y eso probablemente sea el problema que varios han experimentado con la variación de los transistores de salida, ya que no hay realimentación local ahí. Pero en fin...así es el disño original...

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

hola a todos...

cejas... (si de vuelta, disculpen jaj)

Ah..... claro ahora entiendo menos lo del PCB del preamplificador... La verdad, sinceramente no me queda en claro lo que decía "ezavalla" del PCB del pre... Pero a lo que voy es lo siguiente: si el PCB lo diseñaste vos (muy capo, realmente) y vos sacaste el esquema de la pagina de Rod Elliott... EL PCB ES PROPIEDAD TUYA SUPONGO... creo que no tiene nada que ver que los publiques...
bueno, en fin, disculpa sinceramente que te canse... es que a mi no me va a salir hacer el PCB ni en broma. Ya esta, lo que si me hubiera gustado MUCHISIMO armar ése preamplificador,  el tuyo.
si no se te acaba la paciencia conmigo (jaja) por favor respondeme... muchas gracias cejas..

saludos a todos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tavo10 dijo:
			
		

> La verdad, sinceramente no me queda en claro lo que decía "ezavalla" del PCB del pre... Pero a lo que voy es lo siguiente: si el PCB lo diseñaste vos (muy capo, realmente) y vos sacaste el esquema de la pagina de Rod Elliott...



El tema es claro. ESP te publica diseños de primer nivel SIN NINGUN COSTO, probados y verificados. Solo te pide a cambio que si quieres armar algun proyecto de esos, les compres los PCB a él (que dicho sea de paso están muy bien diseñados). Vos, si querés, podes armar el proyecto en un protoboard o hacer el diseño de un PCB, o podés comprar los que él vende, con eso no hay ningun problema.

El problema está en si vos haces un PCB con un diseño de ESP y lo comercializás como tuyo, o lo regalás en Internet (este es tu caso). Con eso, directamente estás perjudicando la venta de PCB de este hombre y por ende perjudicás su economía (sea para lo que sea que use la plata, en realidad no importa), y encima lo hacés con un diseño que *EL* ha hecho y que *EL* te ha regalado a vos.

El tema es simple: para no perjudicar al diseñador del preamplificador, o cualquiera de sus proyectos, hacé vos tu propio PCB, ajustalo, usalo, etc, etc .... pero no lo publiqués directa o indirectamente para que otros lo usen. Si no querés ajustarte a esto...podes usar cualquier otro preamplificador de los miles que dan vueltas por ahí.

Entendés ahora como es la historia?

Saludos!


----------



## MFK08

la idea de tavo10 esta bien. pero en lugar de meter 3 transistores con dos por rama estaria bien... se podria usar otro transistores en otros encapsulado en lugar de los 2n3055 y su complementario. se podria poner tipo35c y tip36c o alguno similares.  inclusive los tip3055 y tip2955


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lo mas apropiado sería NO USAR UNA FUENTE REGULADA. Por que para un amplificador como este, que tiene un par diferencial en la entrada (aunque no tiene la mejor configuración posible) y por ende, una elevada relación de rechazo al ripple, poner una fuente regulada (que para mantener la regulación en alta potencia te va a disipar lo mismo que el amplificador) es sencillamente malgastar el dinero en transistores y disipadores que no aportan mas que calor al proyecto final.

Es preferible que gastes ese dinero en un transformador de mas potencia y que agregues filtros de mas capacidad (o mas filtros en paralelo), ya que esto te va a aportar una diferencia importante de performance a plena carga sin el desperdicio de potencia de una fuente regulada.

Saludos!


----------



## NAHUEL_15_33

che esta fuente es adecuada para el amplificador? con dos capasitores de 4700 uF


----------



## osk_rin

Tavo Cuantos pesos argentinos son un dólar?

Por aca en los Cyber de mi ciudad cobran ½  dólar  la hora 
Jejej 


Y nahuel  esa fuente funciona bien con dos cap. De 4700 uf.



Saludos…


----------



## osk_rin

hola!

que tal? veo que el tema ya esta un poco olvidado,

porfin el sinclair esta terminado y montado en su gabinete le faltan algunos accesorios como protecciones y demas pero ya esta funcionando y muy bien, las imagenes estan el apartado de 
"amplificador hechos en casa" aqui les paso el link:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/

solo me queda agradecer, y mucho, a todos los que participaron en la construcción y optimizacion del circuito la verdad es muy bueno y sencillo  

saludos .
muchas gracias


----------



## hellfull

y no es mas facil para la fuente de alimentacion regulada que coloqueis un par de lm7824 en paralelo y sus respectivos 7924 para conseguir la alimentacion ?

supongo que el amplificador sera mas del 50 por ciento de eficiencia,asi que con 1 amperio por rama por canal sera sufiiciente.


----------



## hellfull

por favor necesito que me digan que transistor puedo usar que sea tipo TO220 y que aguante 2 amplificador de estos.si tengo que usar 2 por rama no importa,pero aver si me pueden decir alguno.y a ser posible entre hoy sabado y mañana domingo.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## MFK08

tip35 y tip36 dos por rama si es para la fuente con eso es suficiente


----------



## ernestogn

La busque y la busque y no la encontré , así que hago aquí un pequeño aporte,...
Subo uno simulación del Z30 echa en LiveWire  , tiene una mínima modificación si se le puede llamar de esa forma , cambie la resistencia que controla la ganancia por un preset para así poder jugar mejor con los valores..

queda a disposición de todo aquel que quiera encontrarle errores!


----------



## richard alonso

Hola , por el  BC 337 (50V, 0,8A, 0,625W, 100MHz), puedes poner el BC 639 (100V)

Por el BC327,50V, 0,8A, 0,625W, 100MHz //EL BC 640(100V)

Por el 2N3055,(100V, 15A, 115W, >2,5MHz) el 2N3773 ( 160V, 16A, 150W, >0,2MHz)

Y por el BC549 (30V) el2 SC 1845(120V, 0,05A, 0,5W, 110MHz)

Un Saludo


----------



## psychatog

Iniciado por *psychatog* _

_ Que buen diseño!​           Muchas gracias.

                                                                      Iniciado por *psychatog* _

_ Seguramente mejoro el sonido, estoy en lo cierto?​No escuché el original, pero en esta potencia no habrá demasiada diferencia, de haberla.

                                                                      Iniciado por *psychatog* _

_ Tengo un par de dudas... a ver si me pueden explicar:
A que se conecta las masas de triangulito y las de rayitas? ... separarla no se para que.​Eso responde a separar los caminos de masa por donde circulan corrientes grandes y chicas.
La señal usa como masa una pista determinada por la que va a circular *poca* corriente. Fijate que están la masa de la onda de entrada y la de la realimentación.
En otra pista va a circular una corriente grande (parlante) y es la que va al punto central del transformador y al chasis.
Ambas se unen a través de una resistencia de poco valor (10 Ohm anda bien) y un condensador en paralelo por unas cuestiones de filtrado (100nf andan bien). Hay métodos más sofisticados, que incluyen diodos y esas cosas, pero el básico es este.
De todas formas, en esta potencia no es gran cosa la diferencia. Recién en potencias (bastante) más altas se hace un tema importante.


Saludos



Muy buenas respuestas, pero aprovecho para repreguntar...

                                                                      Iniciado por *Cacho* _

_No escuché el original, pero en esta potencia no habrá demasiada diferencia, de haberla.

​Bueno espero que el copy/paste se entienda.



Ah! Entonces la diferencia mas importante es en la estabilidad respecto a la temperatura?
Otra cosa... El Z-30 original es clase B o clase AB? Por que regulando el Z-30 modificado con una corriente de polarizacion alta estaria operando en AB y ahi si habria una mejora notoria en el sonido.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

psychatog dijo:


> Entonces la diferencia mas importante es en la estabilidad respecto a la temperatura?


Eeeeeeeexactamente.
En el otro tema, unos posts más arribe de donde salió este, hablaba con Zeta Bola del asunto.



psychatog dijo:


> Otra cosa... El Z-30 original es clase B o clase AB? Por que regulando el Z-30 modificado con una corriente de polarizacion alta estaria operando en AB...


El Z30 original ya es un AB (en la práctica).
Por la R que une las baese de los drivers circulan entre 6 y 7 mA. Si calculás el voltaje que cae, anda casi casi en lo necesario como para que el amplificador sea un AB (es un "Clase B plus", digamos). Cuando se calienta un poco, el embalamiento lo convierte en un AB. En otras palabras, es bueno que se caliente un poco el diseño original, para mejorar el sonido. La cosa es ver cómo controlar la embalada (se va a equilibrar, pero bastante calentito).

Saludos


----------



## psychatog

Aaaaah! Ja ja! "Clase B plus" ahora veo. Igualmente no seas modesto, el sonido va a mejorar, ya que deja de ser Clase B plus (y toda su incertidumbre... que por cierto es muy ongenioso) y pasa a Clase AB, que bien regulado debe ser un caño 
Saludos y muchas gracias!!!


----------



## damian2009

Hola. Me podrian dar una mano ya que soy novato y no tengo idea en que parte y como se colocaria el control de volumen para el amplificador posteado en la primer pagina. Si la respuesta es mediante un preamplificador alguien podría colgar un esquema que posea nada más que el control de volumen ya que los graves y agudos los voy a ajustar con un crossover activo. Saludos.


----------



## MasterofPupets

damian2009 dijo:


> Hola. Me podrian dar una mano ya que soy novato y no tengo idea en que parte y como se colocaria el control de volumen para el amplificador posteado en la primer pagina. Si la respuesta es mediante un preamplificador alguien podría colgar un esquema que posea nada más que el control de volumen ya que los graves y agudos los voy a ajustar con un crossover activo. Saludos.


 

si lo quieres hacer facil...
con un potenciometro de 100K o de 50k  en un lado de los 3 pines va conectada la masa, en el otro la entrada del amplificador y la tercera en la entrada de linea

si lo quieres hacer dificil..
con un I.C. y pulsadores


----------



## ernestogn

MasterofPupets, que lo tenes diagramado , cuanto esta costando el DS1669 ese ?
... mas o menos....


----------



## richard alonso

hola,aca te dejo un dibujo del potenciometro,de esa forma tienes que conectarlo.ahora bien,si no te da buenos resultados,tendras que poner un pre a la entrada del amplificador,saludos

me equivoque en el punto de masa ,la masa va en la pata izquierda del potenciometro y la entrada en la derecha,la pata del medio va a la entrada del amplificador


----------



## Eien

es que no estoy muy seguro de como plantear mi pregunta...

Este amplificador para que voltaje de entrada ofrece la máxima potencia?

Por que imaginemos que para 10v de entrada (de voltaje medio por ejemplo) da la maxima potencia. Si el ecualizador amplifica cada banda hasta un maximo de 5v no estaria aprovechando toda la potencia del amplificador, verdad? O estoy totalmente perdido y el voltaje de entrada no tiene nada que ver? 

Un saludo y gracias su ayuda!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En su configuración original, el Z30 tiene una ganancia de 40 (32dB). Eso significa que si lo alimentan con +/-20V, la máxima señal de entrada antes de la saturación es de 1V pico-a-pico (y en realidad es un poco menos por que la salida nunca puede llegar a la tensión de alimentación en este esquema).
En valores RMS tenemos que la maxima señal de entrada es de 0.5V * 0.707 = 350mV antes de la saturación de la etapa de salida.
Claro que para ganancia constante, la tensión de entrada máxima depende directamente de la tensión de alimentación, así que si dividen la tensión de alimentación por la ganancia tienen fácilmente cuanto vale la tensión de entrada para máxima potencia.


----------



## Eien

Ahí está Ezavalla. Muchas gracias por la respuesta! 

El dato de la ganancia del circuito era el que me faltaba para hacer los cálculos. Ahora ya puedo adaptar el ecualizador para que con los potenciometros a máxima ganancia resulte la máxima potencia en la etapa de potencia.


----------



## ernestogn

Eien dijo:
			
		

> Gracias ernestogn por tu respuesta. Podrías explicar un poco como hacer esos ajustes? Conseguir que el ecualizador de una señal de 750mv como mucho de pico a pico es fácil, pero no sabría muy bien como calibrar un circuito que sobretodo no he hecho yo.
> 
> Se agradece la ayuda!



ese ajuste se hace tocando R9 , de 39k en el diagrama original .

para los experimentos la reemplaze por una 4.7k mas un prest de 15k


----------



## Cacho

No te conviene variar R9, sino R10.

Por una cuestión de ruidos y demás porquerías, es conveniente que R9 y R2 sean iguales. Con eso en mente y sabiendo que la ganancia te la da R9/R10...

Si el voltaje de alimentación es +-V y la ganancia es G=R9/R10, entonces V/G=Maxima entrada antes del clip <=> V/R9/R10 <=> V*R10/R9 <=> V*39000/R10=Voltaje deseado de entrada.

De ahí, y sin potenciómetros ni presets (no son muy deseables en esa parte del circuito) sacás el valor de la resistencia que necesitás 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cacho dijo:


> No te conviene variar R9, sino R10.
> Por una cuestión de ruidos y demás porquerías, es conveniente que R9 y R2 sean iguales. Con eso en mente y sabiendo que la ganancia te la da R9/R10...



Ojo Cacho!
No es R9/R10, sino (1+R9/R10) ya que es una configuración no inversora.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:


> No es R9/R10, sino (1+R9/R10) ya que es una configuración no inversora.


pss: Cierto


Gracias por notarlo.


----------



## cejas99

Este es el nuevo sinclair que construí, la PCB es más compacta y está diseñada para ubicar correctamente los Trs BD139 y BD140, los componentes los medí uno por uno para que fueran exactos, Trs con el mismo hFE, las resistencias de metalfilm también las escogí una por una para que fueran exactas (0 %) lo mismo para el preamplificador todos los componentes con el 0 % , ósea una exactitud del 100 %, fueron dos días solo midiendo los componentes, pero valió la pena porque el sonido es muy nítido y cero ruidos, eso que no lo he metido aun en una caja metálica, para el que quiera comparto el PCB del sinclair.
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Mauricio, se vé excelente ese Sinclair! Muy prolijo todo, por supuesto que nos interesa que lo compartas  

Cómo vas con el proyecto?

Saludos


----------



## cejas99

Gracias Mariano, el proyecto va viento en popa, tengo listos tres sinclair de estos (para triamplificar) el pre está listo también, al crossover activo le voy a hacer unos pequeños cambios para que quede más compacto, a tu fuente SMPS de 400 w le estoy haciendo unas pequeñas modificaciones también, me falta un poco pero ahí voy, es un excelente proyecto en el que estoy embarcado.

Saludos

Aquí esta el pdf del sinclair


----------



## chacarock

muy lindo quedo ese Z30, prolijito.

consulta de novato:    cual seria la diferencia en armar el Z30 y el TDA2050 dan masomenos la misma potencia, alimentandolo con la misma fuente, (verdad?) o hay algun detalle que me estoy perdiedo, y sie entiendo que uno es interado y el otro a transistore, el sonido es diferente quizas, alguno mas plano que el otro,menos caro.

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chacarock dijo:


> consulta de novato:    cual seria la diferencia en armar el Z30 y el TDA2050 dan masomenos la misma potencia, alimentandolo con la misma fuente, (verdad?) o hay algun detalle que me estoy perdiedo, y sie entiendo que uno es interado y el otro a transistore, el sonido es diferente quizas, alguno mas plano que el otro,menos caro.



El TDA2050, alimentado con +/-22V y sobre 8 ohms, entrega entre 22 y 25W al 0.5% de distorsión...y eso es mas o menos lo mismo que el Z30. La principal diferencia está en las protecciones del 2050 y de las que carece por completo el Z30, pero esas protecciones - cuando se activan - distorsionan bastante el sonido. Asumiendo que no le vas a dar manija como para que eso suceda, que le vas a poner buenos disipadores y toda la bola adicional, no debería haber mucha diferencia entre ellos...si no fuera en confiabilidad (un solo C.I contra una parva de transistores) y un puñado de resistencias, un PCB de 3x3 cm contra uno bastante mas grande y todo a una fracción del costo final del Z30.

En cuanto a sonido, sinceramente dudo que el Z30 tenga menor distorsión que un TDA2050, que el datasheet especifica del 0.02% (típica), entre 0.1 y 20W, y entre 100Hz y 10kHz...todo con carga de 8 ohms. Del Z30 no existen estos datos, no al menos que hayan sido medidos en la realidad. El rango tonal se ajusta con los capacitores de entrada y de realimentación, y en el diseño inicial del Z30 estaban bastante chuecos....

No es por tirar mala onda contra el Z30, que es un diseño simple, confiable y de buen sonido (a juzgar por los comentarios de quienes lo armaron), pero con la tecnología actual y disponiendo de la serie TDA20x0 casi como que no tiene mucho caso armar un amplificador de 20 watts a transistores, excepto por el ánimo de aprender. Si es eso lo que buscás, metele nomás por que el diseño tan simple te garantiza que va a funcionar sin problemas en condiciones normales y que no te va a traer dolores de cabeza al montarlo.

Saludos!


----------



## hellfull

una pregunta para todos,alguien tiene la pcb de este amplificador modificada para bd139/140 ¿¿

y otra tambien,con el bc549 puedo poner el amplificador a +-42 V ?
o tengo que cambiarlo ? si esa asi,cual puede ser su sustituto de mas voltaje?

y ya por ultimo decir,que este amplificador es una maquina,lo tengo con 2 bafle de 10" y va de lujo,lo tengo funcionando a +-25V y solo recorta un poco la señal,espero que al subirlo a +-42 funcione perfecto.

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hellfull dijo:


> y otra tambien,con el bc549 puedo poner el amplificador a +-42 V ?
> o tengo que cambiarlo ? si esa asi,cual puede ser su sustituto de mas voltaje?



El Z30 es un amplificador simple diseñado para operar a 20W *o tal vez un poco mas*, pero nada mas que eso. El diseño no incluye ajuste de corriente estática ni realimentación local en la etapa de salida, entre otras cosas, lo que lo vuelve simple de construir y ajustar, pero no lo vuelve apto para trabajar a potencias elevadas y en tu caso -- con +/- 42V -- estarías llevándolo a casi 100 watts RMS. Lo único que vas a lograr haciendo eso es producir la quemazón de la etapa de salida en forma recurrente, a menos que le hagas un montón de modificaciones...

Si necesitas mas potencia, en el foro hay una parva de amplificadores de 100W o más para que elijas el que mas te guste y lo construyas, pero no modifiques la tensión de alimentación de este diseño, por que vas terminar quemando todo.

PD: Si con +/-25V te recorta es que estás excediendo la potencia máxima que el amplificador puede entregar, no es que la tensión de alimentación sea muy pequeña.


----------



## cejas99

Les cuento que para mi el sinclair es muy buen amplificador (se que hay mejores y de mas potencia) hasta el momento he realizado tres sinclair con diferentes cambios, me refiero a utilizar componentes de mejor calidad (resistencias de metalfilm, con un 0.1 % de tolerancia, transistores BC549 que son de menor ruido, condensadores de poliéster) y el sonido es excelente!!!!!! además este amplificador responde a toda la gama de frecuencias (ya lo había dicho Tupolev 10hz a 30 khz), yo lo tengo alimentado con la SMPS de Mariano (mnicolau) a +-32.5v y anda de maravilla y les garantizo que la fuente no mete ruidos como muchos piensan. 20 w por canal de verdad es potencia mas que suficiente para una sala mediana, créanme no lo aguantan a todo volumen.
Si quiere algo discreto, barato (4 dólares stereo), y con muy buen sonido este sinclair no los defraudara, de eso doy fe.
Saludos


----------



## Tavo

muy bueno lo tuyo cejas99!!

Podrías comentar un poquito mas acerca de la modificaciones que le hiciste al sinclair??? Así por ahí me convenzo de una vez por todas y lo hago! por favor cejas99... compartí eso...

muchas gracias! saludos!


----------



## cejas99

tavo10 dijo:


> muy bueno lo tuyo cejas99!!
> 
> Podrías comentar un poquito mas acerca de la modificaciones que le hiciste al sinclair??? Así por ahí me convenzo de una vez por todas y lo hago! por favor cejas99... compartí eso...
> 
> muchas gracias! saludos!



Hola!!! unos post atrás deje el pcb hecho por mi para este sinclair, para usar con transistores BD139 y BD140, así lo puedes alimentar con mas voltaje, yo lo tengo con +-32v y en la simulación arroja unos 40w por canal mas o menos, sube algo la distorsión pero a simple oído no se nota, usé resistencias de metalfilm que producen menos ruido y tienen un margen mas estrecho de tolerancia (1%), las que use las escogí del 0% de tolerancia, ósea si esta marcada de 1Kohm es 1Kohm y no 999 ohm, como suelen ser las de carbón, los capacitores los use de poliéster y no de cerámica. con estos cambios créeme que tengo un sonido  excelente y buena potencia, no se que mas quieres saber?
Saludos


----------



## Cacho

tavo10 dijo:


> Podrías comentar un poquito mas acerca de la modificaciones que le hiciste al sinclair??? Así por ahí me convenzo de una vez por todas y lo hago...


Hace un tiempo posteé una versión del Z30 también. _Fotos, historia y esquemas por acá_, con el principio de la discusión técnica.
Sigue con cuestiones técnicas _por este otro lado_.

Si te sirve o te gusta, dale. Es bastate barato de armar.

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola a todos¡¡¡ Hacia un tiempo que no entraba. He estado siguiendo en lo posible el post, y veo que muchos sois los que habeis disfrutado de este sencillo amplificador que posteé. Mucha controversia para muchos de los que buscan wats rapidos y a cualquier precio mediante integrados.

El fin de este sencillo montaje debe ser poder hacer algo interesante, mediante componentes discretos y económicos, y en caso de averia poder solucionarlo fácilmente, cosa difícil en los hibridos.

Creanme que cuando el oído se adapta al sonido de estos pequeños amplificadores, luego cuesta encontrar otros similares que nos proporcionen la misma satisfaccion.

Claro está que si el uso va a ser doméstico y el montaje ha sido medio decente será un buen proyecto, pero si se confunde para usos profesionales, sobrealimentados, con gabinetes y fuentes hechas de cualquier modo, nos va a decepcionar de lleno.

Dicho esto, os remito un cordial saludo a todos agradeciendoos la gran acogida de este proyecto rescatado del fondo del cajón.

Gracias.


----------



## Tavo

tecnicdeso,

seguí posteando estos buenos proyectos, estos aportes vienen de lujo justo cuando lo necesitamos...

Si encontrás otro ampli parecido, o que te guste, posteá no más que seguro que va a interesar a todos...

Saludos Tecnic y a todos!

PD: Todavía sigo buscando el FAPESA de 40W... Quiero ver que onda, dicen que era muy bueno... Opinión?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tavo10 dijo:


> PD: Todavía sigo buscando el FAPESA de 40W... Quiero ver que onda, dicen que era muy bueno... Opinión?



Será esto lo que buscás?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/138501/


----------



## Tavo

Ezavalla!!!!! Sos un genio!!!!
Buenisimooo!! Eso estaba buscando!

Ahora toca dedicarse a la PCB. Talvez lo arme cuando me haga un tiempo.. No sé que tan simple o complicado será...

Muchas Gracias!
Saludos, tavo10.


----------



## Eien

Bunas a todos. Ya funciona, simplemente monte el otro amplificador de potencia (estaba seguro de que el PCB estaba bien) y funciono, asi que compare las señales con el primero y descubri el transistor que no funcionaba, lo cambio, y listo. Funciona a las mil maravillas!! 

Tiene un ancho de banda de 10Hz a casi 40Khz, y con una señal senoidal de 500mV de amplitud se da a la salida la maxima potencia, que ronda como dice el titulo los 20 rms. Alimentando a +-20 pide una corriente media de aproximadamente 1.5A, que sobre una resisencia de 8 Ohms son esos 18w. 

En fin, 100% recomendable. Ahora a por el ecualizador!


----------



## AF117

Hola. Saludos a todos. Soy principiante en electronica (he armado algunos pedales para guitarra satisfactoriamente) y decidi hacer el amplificador propuesto. Mi pregunta seria si este funcionaria del modo en el que esta en la imagen que adjunto. Voy a utilizar el estabilizador y regulador posteado por tecnideso, estan bien colocados de ese modo?. He leido las pags del post pero siempre se pasa algo por alto. El transformador de 220v a 18v-0v-18v. Los fusible de 5A, los "power diodes" de 6A, los transistores de la fuente son el TIP35c y TIP36c con disipadores de 7x5x1.5cm (espesor 2mm) con 6 aletas para cada transistor; y los transistores del amplificador son los TIP41c con disipadores de 1.5x2x1.5cm (espesor 1mm) con dos aletas para cada transistor. Las resistencias son todas de 1/2 Watt. Los condensadores electroliticos de la fuente son de 63v los de 220uF y de 25v los de 100uF ; el del amplificador es de 2uF 100v de poliester. Los ceramicos de la fuente dicen 103P, esto es 103pF o 0.01uF? tengo ambos aunque creo que son un tanto pequeños (3mm de ancho al mirarlos de frente), o no hay problema en cuanto a disipasion y voltaje de ceramicos? (perdon por la ignorancia). La salida es de 8ohms. Cualquier respuesta o consejo sera agradecido. Saludos AF117.


----------



## AF117

Ahh se me olvidaba. Lei que no es muy recomendable poner potenciometros si no manejar el volumen con un preamplificador. En mi caso lo voy a usar con la salida de audio de una PC , entonces podria manejar el volumen desde la PC directamente o no ? creo que no habria problema porque solo disminuiria la tension de entrada de audio o estoy equivocado?Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

hola! AF117

no hay ningun problema con usar la salida de la pc, funciona perfectamente y le sacas toda la potencia sin necesidad de pre  cuando si necesitarías un pre es cuando el amplificador lo uses con algún mp3


----------



## DanielU

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> En tu esquema, la fórmula es 1+R5/R6.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuidado, que en el punto cercano al cruce por cero la única corriente que vas a tener es la de polarización (bias) y esa no puede ser tan grande. Si es de 1,4A estás en problemas.
> La máxima corriente va a aparecer cuando la onda alcance un máximo (mínimo). Al hacerlo va a tener un valor de más o menos la tensión de alimentación. Ahí llamás a Ohm y sabés cuánta corriente esperar en los picos.
> 
> Saludos



La corriente de polarizacion por lo que veo es de 9mA, puede ser?

Cacho, porque usaste BC550 en vez de los BC549 de la entrada?


----------



## Cacho

DanielU dijo:


> La corriente de polarizacion por lo que veo es de 9mA, puede ser?


Sí, puede ser. Hasta unos 40mA puede andar sin problemas esa corriente (pero cuanto mayor sea, más calor al disipador).



DanielU dijo:


> Cacho, porque usaste BC550 en vez de los BC549 de la entrada?


Porque tenía unos cuantos en el cajón. Además soportan más tensión que los 549 y son de bajo ruido también.

Saludos


----------



## DanielU

Aumentando el valor de R5 se disminuye la distorsion. A 20kHz, R5=220R 0.6% THD.  R5=330R 0.3%

A 10kHz, R5=220R 0.1% THD.  R5=330R 0.06 %  


Detalles extra: 

R9=R2= 39K

R10=3.7K

aclaro que el consumo aumenta algo mas de 100mA. Si se sube mas la resistencia el consumo se va por las nubes.


----------



## DanielU

Les adjunto el pcb para una fuente. 8mm de ancho tienen las pistas, creo que aguantaria unos 5A . No me fio mucho del 1A por mm...

La parte de los diodos la diseñe asi para ahorrar espacio y no andarme complicando la vida por la horrenda disposicion que tienen los puentes... Le sueldan un cable al pcb y le ponen un terminal adecuado para el puente de diodos.

Pueden poner 4 capacitores, esta diseñado como para que entren capacitores de 4700uF x 35V . Al final de los 4 capacitores en paralelo le sueldan un capacitor de 100nF como si fuera de montaje superficial. Luego iria el capacitor de 100uF y de nuevo otro capacitor de 220nF como antes se explico.


EDIT: Al final tanto modificar el circuito me quedo igual que el que propuso Cacho.
Cacho, con tu permiso voy a realizar el pcb que diseñaste.


----------



## Ionizador

Hola a todos,
Soy nuevo en todo esto, quería saber si alguien me hacia un poco de support jej.
El primer circuito que tecnicdeso pone, el que utiliza los 2n3055 funciona? Es verdad que es de 50w?
Luego cejas99 pone otro el los que utiliza los tip 41c, es tambien de 50W o solo 20W? Si hay que elegir, en cuanto a la calidad, son mejores los tip o los 2n3055?

Gracias.

PD: Cual seria la fuente adecuada? Y cuantos amperes consume el de 50W?


----------



## Tavo

La misma pregunta que Nimer!

Encaje?

Querés un amplificador Hi-Fi de mas potencia?
 Amplificador y Pre Hi-Fi Rotel - Por Mnicolau

Saludos.
T10


----------



## Cacho

El ampli este tiene una ganacia de (si mal no recuerdo) algo así como 30.
Cualquier preamplificador que te entregue casi 1V a la salida te sirve (y la enorme mayoria de los preamplificadores entregan esa tensión).

Saludos


----------



## Ionizador

Claro, pero aqui mas atras, no recuerdo donde, hablaban de preamplificadores Hi-Fi, nadie sabe donde puedo encontrar el diagrama de uno? Encontre uno bastante bueno aqui en el foro. Dejo el proyecto, no me acuerdo quien lo subio.

Saludos


----------



## Nachouqz

cejas99 dijo:
			
		

> Este amplificador es estereo, las salidas estan detras del disipador.
> Saludos


 
serian estas dos ?


----------



## osk_rin

si! exacto, bueno son las dos superiores, los otros dos puntos de la derecha es un puente que alimenta el 2° amplificador  

saludos....


----------



## Nachouqz

osk_rin dijo:


> si! exacto, bueno son las dos superiores, los otros dos puntos de la derecha es un puente que alimenta el 2° amplificador
> 
> saludos....


 pero cada parlante tiene 2 cables :S y yo tengo dos parlantes


----------



## osk_rin

bueno así no puede haber duda de como se conecta. si no lo entiendes así no podre hacer mas por ti hermano 






suerte!


----------



## rlcapo

Ola tengo un transformador simetrico de 12v 1 amper que al rectificarlo me da 15v ¿me puede andar con este amplificador? aunque sea para probarlo...


----------



## Ionizador

No, definitivamente no funciona por dos aspectos, estas corto tanto en amperaje como en voltaje. Ya que al crear la fuente rectificardora, te quedara 12*Sqrt(2) que ronda por los 17V. Además, el amplificador consume 2A por canal, asi que no tiras ni siquiera un canal con tu trafo, ni hablar ademas poruqe estamos hablando de una fuente partida.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Necesitás al menos un transformador de 16+16VCA (alterna) para que funcione bien.

Y siempre repito lo mismo: No escatimen corriente en un amplificador, nunca. Es mejor que sobre y no que falte.
Para este amplificador podrías conseguir un traansformador de 15+15 4A que son habituales.

Saludos.
Tavo


----------



## TiTaNB009

entonces que cto es recomendable para armar que sea  economico??????? ya que hay algunos que han posteado y me interesa armar uno.


----------



## Tacatomon

TiTaNB009 dijo:


> *entonces que cto es recomendable para armar que sea  economico??????? ya que hay algunos que han posteado y me interesa armar uno........................................
> *



Hay una carácterística básica de los amplificadores Clase AB: Entre más potencia, más cara la etapa...
¿Por que se encarece?
Dejando de lado la poderosa fuente de alimentación y todo lo que implica, los transistores de salida (Que en un amplificador de uno 400W ya son muchos) son medio caros, más si son originales.

Si quieres ahorrar, no pienses más allá de 100W.

Saludos!!!

PS: Recientemente, la aparición de una clase diferente de amplificador promete buenas potencias, con un costo relativamente bueno. Como como contraparte , a pesar de su sencillez, no es recomendable como primer proyecto. No será difícil encontrarlo.


----------



## tecnicdeso

*¿¿¿¿CUAL ES EL PARLANTE INDICADO PARA ESTE AMPLIFICADOR???*


Hola a todos los foreros que habeis seguido mi post desde el principio. He visto que junto a la pregunta que adjunto, nos publican una imágen de un woofer.

El sonido no se compone solo de una unidad de graves. 

Para que os hagais un poco la idea. El amplificador trabaja desde unos Hz hasta unos 19-20 Khz efectivos.

EL WOOFER DE 5, 6, 8 O 10" puesto en la salida, probablemente abarque solo una parte de ese márgen de frecuencia, (entre 100 y 2000 o 3000hz).

*¿Como va a andar bien este amplificador?*.(O CUALQUIER AMPLIFICADOR)

El altavoz de graves, además, precisa de un recinto Isobárico de unas determinadas dimensiones. El altavoz suelto, encima de la mesa, conectado al amplificador, solo susurra y se mueve como un sonajero.

Aconsejo consultar un buen manual acerca de cálculo de cajas y recintos.

Un buen sonido se compone de al menos dos altavoces, uno de Graves medios, y agudos, en modalidad dos vias, o de Graves, medios, y agudos, em modo 3 vias. Pueden ser mas, o muchos mas, pero no es el tema. Por supuesto se precisan filtros 

A mi parecer, ES TAN IMPORTANTE O MÁS, LA PARTE DE MEDIOS Y AGUDOS, QUE LA DE GRAVES. Los medios y agudos son los que definen el Feeling de la caja. Conseguir graves es lo mas fácil, conseguir buenos medios y agudos, ya no lo es tanto. Requiere de buen material.


----------



## Ramon-DC

que tal foreros.

Tengo un problema con la fuente de Zeners, hoy monte la fuente y todo bien al medir (al principio) medi la Rama positiva y me daba aproximadamente 18.1/18.3Volts (son zeners de 18V 1W) pero al medir la negativa tenia un valor entre -0.3 y -0.5. ¿Que podrá ser? 

La resistencia de 2.2K entre la entrada  y la base del TIP41 esta bastante caliente y los TIPs helados.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ramon-DC dijo:


> ..... pero al medir la negativa tenia un valor entre -0.3 y -0.5. ¿Que podrá ser? .........


Tal vez zener al revés.


----------



## AlEJO7534

Hola muchachos buenas noches, estoy recontento  por que tengo este ampli ya en etapa monofonica a fullllllllllllllllllll y la calidad armonica es impresionante ,  , que bueno que este haya sido mi primer ampli transistorizado, sonido excelente, jamas habia escuchado tal nitidez,en bajos y agudos, y bueno comento unos tips para algunos compañeros que esten un poquito enredados, en base a mi experiencia vivida:

1. los transistores BC327 los reemplaze por unos 2N3906 ya que los BC327 vi como muy truchos los que compre, por que son dificiles de conseguir aca (y no quize que estos llegaran a la luna pirotecnicamente) y saben que? excelente, cero problemas (OJO HAY QUE INVERTIRLOS DE POSICION !!) el otro complementario BC337 si lo deje complementando a este..

2. los transistores BC549 no los encontre y los reemplaze por los populares BC547 y full OK, de hecho estos aguantan un poco mas tecnicamente.

3. todas las resistencias las puse a 1 Watt, ya que en amplificadores lo acostumbro asi, para disipar un poco mas.

4. el trafo que le puse ( por que aqui no se consigue el de 17 X 17  o de mas, es un poco dificil, pero lo hacen.. ) es uno de 12V+ X 12V+ a 5A y rectificado me da 17.2 V y cero calentamiento en trafo y cero zumbidos, ni distorsion en audio le siento,(por lo menos para mi no es audible a todo volumen y esta conectado a mi pc),eso si, pienso que esta tirando como unos 15 o 16W en 8 Ohmios con parlantes de 30 Watts (bailan lindo esos parlantes con este ampli).

La etapa rectificadora elegida de la fuente tambien fue una que posteo mariano para unos TDA en una ocasion pasada con dos capacitores electroliticos de 4700(uf),en mi caso a 35V estos y 4 diodos a 6 Amperios (P600J) + 2 resistencias de 1K a 1 vatio y 2 capacitores de 100(nf) ojala en poliester.

5. probe con parlantes de 4 Ohmios y alli si se calientan mas los transistores,(TIP41C y un 2N3906) pues calientan pienso lo normal en funcionamiento,pero suena mucho mas fuerte, logico. y en 8 Ohmios aunque no lo crean alli no se me calienta nada, ( y eso que me anticipe y le puse un disipador mediogrande, ya lo veran.) 

6. mi ampli Z30 lo hize con los populares TIP41C, rebaratos la 4 parte menos de un TDA y eso si marca fairchild, el diseño fue basado en el PCB que posteo mariano aqui  con borneras, donde solo hay que reemplazar un C4 del diseño original, el cual el tiene alli como 10pf por el de 10nf y listo arranco de una, cero fallas, eso si hay que ser cautelosos, una mala soldada, polaridad invertida o mal patillaje y a marte los TIPs. 

7. agradecimientos a nuestro amigo Tecnicdeso por el diseño original  y a mariano  por las modificaciones del PCB y a todos los foreros que con sus preguntas y respuestas, de manera indirecta para los buenos lectores nos llevan a investigar mas y sacar nuestros proyectos adelante.

PD. subire unas foticos ahora que termine de hacerle un vumetro, la otra etapa para hacerlo stereo y lo monte en el gabinete, y en lo posible tambien un video para mostrarselos en vivo y escuchen como quedo el audio.

Saludos y abrazos desde colombia, gracias a todos por este proyecto que como siempre doy fe al 100% que es un exito !!


----------



## matiasgabr

hola de nuevo aca les dejo una foto sobre las ulktimas 2 dudas que tengo sere este amplificador espero que puedan ayudarme poruqe ya hise todos y me faltan resolver estas dudas y termino este amplificador GRACIASS


----------



## AlEJO7534

Hola matias buenas , mira alli si no estoy mal que no lo creo, va una resistencia de 2.2k si puedes a 1 vatio y en C5 no va nada solo hay que mandar esa pista conectada a 0V mira el adjunto que te subo.

Saludos.


----------



## matiasgabr

hola, ayer termine mla version mono de este amplificador y lo hise con 2 tip35 copn transistor de salida. ahora toy terminando otro igual y quiero saver como los conecto para que queden estero. cual es la potencia en estero?? use el diagrama de la pagina 2 sinclair_191

me puede decir como conectado 2 etapas para dejarlas en estereo???????????
--------------------
Mensaje posteado el 15/8/10 y combinado con este

me podrian contestar por favor como se hace para poner 2 estapas para dejarlas estereo? con un diagrsama de las conexiones



> Si no hay respuestas a lo que preguntaste, paciencia. Puede ser que:
> 1) El tema sea aburrido.
> 2) La pregunta sea mala.
> 3) Nadie sepa la respuesta.
> 4) Nadie tenga ganas de escribirla.
> 5) Nadie tenga tiempo suficiente como para responderte.
> 6) Todas las anteriores.
> 
> Lo que no podés hacer de ninguna manera es publicar mensajes inútiles.


----------



## cadorna

hola matias lee mi mensaje alli te explico como conectarlas, por las dudas que no se haya entendido, atornilla los 2 amplificadores en el mismo gabinete, con la fuente de alimentacion correspondiente, cada amplificador tiene su positivo y negativo de alimentacion, entonces agarra el positivo de un amplificdor y juntalo con el del segundo amplificador y lo conectas al positivo de tu fuente, lo mismo haces con el negativo y el terminal de masa, ahora la entrada de un amplificador sera el canal derecho y la otra el izquierdo y listo ahi tenes tu amplificador en estereo
saludos NO SOY BUENO DIBUJANDO JEJE


----------



## camilothebest

hola a todos
tengo una pregunta es normal que el iman de un parlante se caliente levemente despes de varios minutos de uso?


----------



## Tavo

Si, claro que es normal, ya que un parlante, al ser una carga resistiva, *genera calor*, y el imán es el que disipa ese calor.
Pensá que el corazón de un parlante es *una bobina* que se mueve de arriba a abajo en varias frecuencias.

Por eso algunos parlantes, más profesionales, vienen con una pequeña rejilla atrás, que se encarga de ventilar la bobina para que enfríe.

Un ejemplo:

Ver el archivo adjunto 40414

Saludos.


----------



## Chipchip

hola, me gustaria saber a cuantos w son las resistencias del montaje, y a cuantos V los condensadores?
a y a cuantos A la fuente regulada de 20V simetrica?
Me refiero al amplificador que se publica no otro de los que estais hablando

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Tavo

Chipchip dijo:


> hola, me gustaria saber a cuantos w son las resistencias del montaje, y a cuantos V los condensadores?
> a y a cuantos A la fuente regulada de 20V simetrica?
> Me refiero al amplificador que se publica no otro de los que estais hablando
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Las resistencias del montaje en general son todas de 1/4W. (no vi muy bien el esquema)
La tensión de los condensadores, pueden ser todos de 35V, o quizá menos.
Y la fuente, si es para un solo canal, con 2A andás bien.


----------



## Agucasta

Buenas noches. Les comento que estoy por "largarme" a construir un amplificador a transistores. Sería el primero en mi historial, ya que hasta ahora, me muevo por los TDA y parecidos. Antes que nada, quiero sacarme algunas dudas.
Básicamente, qué diferencia tendría un amplificador de estos, con respecto a uno con TDA, por ejemplo el 2050, más allá de que éste tenga un poco más de potencia? Porque por ejemplo, la THD, la puedo precisar del _datasheet_ del TDA, pero de éstos amplificadores más sofisticados, la verdad no lo sé.
Y en cuanto a potencia, obviamente que un amplificador transistorizado de 20W sería igual que uno con integrados tipo TDA o similar de 20W. Pero qué beneficio tienen uno con el otro? Calidad? Rendimiento? menos temperatura? cual? Porque veo que mucha gente "descalifica" los amplificadores con integrados del tipo TDAXXXX pero no escuché demasiados argumentos. Espero una respuesta lógica para aprender un poco más sobre estos "bichos".

Muchas Gracias!
Agustín


----------



## Tavo

Mmm, me quedo con la conclusión que saqué hace tiempo:

Si querés aprender sobre amplificadores a transistores, y no hiciste ninguno, dale para adelante.
Si no, dale con otro que "valga la pena", porque 20W es muy poco y no creo que se justifique semejante cosa para esa potencia. (yo empezaría a ver con cariño al Rotel, de Mnicolau)

Y otra cosa...


> Porque por ejemplo, la THD, la puedo precisar del datasheet del TDA, pero de éstos amplificadores *más sofisticados*, la verdad no lo sé.


No lo veas tan así, es MUCHO más sofisticado un chip que un par de transistores. Algún día te pusiste a pensar que hay adentro de un TDA2050? 

Con esto no estoy despreciando nada, solo es mi conclusión final que hace tiempo saqué respecto de este amplificador, por eso es que no lo hice. No lo creí conveniente.

Sobre el sonido... Apuesto que un TDA2050 tiene mucho menos distorsión, más linealidad y más potencia que este Amp.

Saludos.
PS:


> Porque veo que mucha gente "descalifica" los amplificadores con integrados del tipo TDAXXXX pero no escuché demasiados argumentos.


Esperá a leer la opinión de EZavalla sobre estos (chips de la serie TDA20XX), y te vas a sacar todas las dudas. Va con onda... 
(Mejor no esperes nada, ponete a buscar sus comentarios y opiniones, que lo dijo en muchas partes, en muchos hilos; no creo que EZ quiera repetir y repetir una vez más el mismo tema...)


----------



## royfoker3

Saludos amigos del foro soy nuevo por estos lares y despues de mucha lectura me decidi hacer este amplificador que por cierto va de maravilla...nada de ruido ni distorcion. el asunto es que al conectarlo a un preamp. que tengo al momento de encender el parlante empieza a sacudirse y nada de audio puro ruido, he verificado las conexiones y todo , y conste que este preamp lo uso con varios amplificadores que tengo, acaso nesesito uno especial para este , hay alguno que me recomienden, gracias de antemano por sus respuestas

P.D. por siaca que sea un preamp stereo gracias


----------



## CAYSER

saludos ,royfoker3,y si subes fotos de lo que armastes , tal vez asi pudieramos observar lo que hiciste mal ,ademas cual de los diagramas y pcb as realizado,ya que me parece que existe varios por que lo an modificado, y por el preamp. existen un monton en foros de electrónica ,es solo emplear el buscador.

-P.D.para la próxima no pidas helado de un sabor por que hay un monton de precios y sabores y calidades jajajajaja.


----------



## royfoker3

gracias por tu respuesta CAYSER encontre el problema fue el cable de señal que estava en corto je je, en cuanto al ampli Z-30 ya esta armado y operativo y vaya que es bueno este es mi primer amplificador de transistores y me ha animado a realizar otros de mas potencia


----------



## Tavo

Bueno, de una vez tomé la decisión e hice el Sinclair posteado acá.

Tengo que ser sincero.
Hice la versión original, la que publicó Tecnicdeso, con las modificaciones de Mnicolau (solo del PCB, no de esquemático), que agregó unas pistas más para ponerle borneras al ampli.

Lo hice con BC549 & BC327/337 y los de salida TIP41C.

Lo de "tengo que ser sincero" lo dije porque veo que no me gusta tanto el sonido, comparando con un Amplificador Integrado de la misma potencia, el TDA2050 (el que usaba antes, que se rompió).

Reproduciendo música casi (o nada) no se nota la diferencia, tiene muy buena calidad de sonido, levanta bien los bajos, patea lindo , y en general suena bien; con música.
Pero al momento de darle su destino, que es un amplificador de guitarra eléctrica, noto como que suena "raro". No hay muchas descripciones que hacer; podría decir que (a mi oído) la respuesta en fcia no es del todo "lineal". Noto como que las frecuencias medias suenan "raro" (de vuelta), cosa que no notaba con el TDA2050.

Son percepciones mías, la verdad, lamento mucho no tener un osciloscopio a mano, porque si lo tuviera, lo analizaría por completo.

No es mi intensión "tirar abajo" este ampli, para nada; es funcional y anda perfecto, sin complicaciones. Arranca a la primera, previos cuidados antes de ponerlo en marcha. Suena muy bien con la música, pero con la viola no me quedé conforme como esperaba.

Saludos!
PS: Si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia o algún comentario (crítica constructiva, NO destructiva), bienvenidos!


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Son percepciones mías, la verdad, lamento mucho no tener un osciloscopio a mano, porque si lo tuviera...
> 
> PS: Si alguien tiene *alguna sugerencia* o algún comentario (crítica constructiva, NO destructiva), bienvenidos!


Cuando andes por Bahía, pasá por casa con el bicho ese y lo medimos 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Lo de "tengo que ser sincero" lo dije porque veo que no me gusta tanto el sonido, comparando con un Amplificador Integrado de la misma potencia, el TDA2050 (el que usaba antes, que se rompió).
> 
> Reproduciendo música casi (o nada) no se nota la diferencia, tiene muy buena calidad de sonido, levanta bien los bajos, patea lindo , y en general suena bien; con música.
> Pero al momento de darle su destino, que es un amplificador de guitarra eléctrica, noto como que suena "raro". No hay muchas descripciones que hacer; podría decir que (a mi oído) la respuesta en fcia no es del todo "lineal". Noto como que las frecuencias medias suenan "raro" (de vuelta), cosa que no notaba con el TDA2050.


Lo probaste con el pre de la viola o con otro?


----------



## Tavo

DanielU dijo:
			
		

> Hace las modificaciones que propuso Fogonazo.


Esto ya lo consideré antes de armarlo. Las modificaciones fueron hechas. 



Cacho dijo:


> Cuando andes por Bahía, pasá por casa con el bicho ese y lo medimos
> 
> Saludos


Ok, así va a ser. 



ezavalla dijo:


> Lo probaste con el pre de la viola o con otro?


Nop... 
Por el momento no tengo PRE, tengo que hacer uno urgente.
Lo uso con un pedal (que hice) de Overdrive, que entrega un buen nivel de salida, y con eso "hago" de PRE.  (con el TDA2050 lo usaba igual, y sonaba distinto).



			
				psychatog dijo:
			
		

> Agrego:
> Usaste el mismo parlante y caja??



Si si, lo que usaba antes, todo lo mismo, solo cambió el amplificador.


Gracias por sus respuestas. Lo que más me convence (y tengo ganas) es analizarlo con el osciloscopio. Gracias Cacho por la sugerencia, ni bien ande por bahía lo llevo (voy la semana que viene).

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Cacho

Con un trafo de 15+15V (ese es un valor comercial y relativamente fácil de conseguir) ya vas bien para este ampli.
Rectificado te vas a poquito más de +-20V (en vacío) y camina bien así el ampli. 

Es la solución más práctica


----------



## oziriz

hola... venia siguiendo desde mas atras que se menciona usar este amp en modo puente pero nunca se entra en el tema...a mi me interesa mucho pero no se exactamente como hacerlo... segun estuve leyendo por ahi seria algo asi: digamos que tengo dos etapas A y B...el positivo de la señal de entrada la conecto a la entrada A+ y a B- y para la masa de la señal puenteo la entrada A- con la B+ ? algo asi o no entendi nada?
tambien segun leia la potencia seria el triple, 60w, pero que ahi las etapas ven la impedancia del parlante como la mitad o sea si es 8ohm las etapas lo veran como 4ohm entonces el consumo de corriente es mayor, seria necesario en este caso considerar usar resistencias de mayor potencia o algo asi al momento de hacer las etapas?


----------



## pandacba

No, estas confundido, si no se quiere utilizar inverson, hay que entrar en el canal A normalmente, luego a traves de un R desde la salida de A llevar la señal hacia el canal B donde la entrada normal sera llevada a masa y el otro extre de la R  se colocara en la unión de R10 y C3, los cuales deberan ser intercambiado en su posición, la R10 hacia masa y C3 hacia la base del transistor manteniendo la polalridda(negativo a la unión C3/R10) la R que va desce A hacia ve debe se de uno 39K, y hacer el intercambio posicional de  R10 con C3 en el amplificador A también


----------



## KompressoR

hola. Quería presentarles mi problema con el sinclair z-30 que arme. lo que sucedió es que hace mucho tiempo lo probe sin ninguna protección de lampara serie a 4Ohm, me mandaba continua a la salida y me tosto un poco una resistencia de 100Ohm específicamente R7 (PCB publicado por tecnicdeso página 2). Hoy lo probe con una lampara serie y creo que el problema eran los cables que iban desde la placa a los transitores de salida (dos TIP3055) por lo tanto los solde a la placa para probarlos. Con un parlante de 15 Ohm a la salida el amplificador funcionaba bien. Pero a 4Ohm se prendia la lampara. En pocas pruebas de voltage en los transitores estos se quemaron junto con Q7 un BC327. mañana ire a comprar varios TIP41C y unos BC327. Quiero creer que el problema eran los TIP que funcionanban mal junto con la resistencia de 100Ohm la cual igualmete cuado la saque la testie y me marca bien, 99,8Ohm aprox. Entre las pocas pruebas que pude hacer de voltage Q9 en ocaciones dejaba de tener votage B-E pasando de 0,6V a 0V. allí se prendía la lampara serie y tenía que apagarlo por que el sonido se distorsionaba, en ese momento intuyo que el transitor funcionaba en verdad muy mal y dejaba de conducir o entraba en corto. Los voltages B-E de los demas transistores estaban bien. hasta que se quemaron los TIPs. los votages que se alteraron fueron Q6 0V B-E, Q7 11,7V B-E. La salida estaba al aire, nose si tendra algo que ver con el voltage de Q6 y Q7.

El amplificador estaba siendo alimentado durante las pruebas con +- 19V bien filtrado con 20000uF de extremo a extremo, 10000uF en cada ramal. Mañana ire a comprar los transitores y la resistencia de 100Ohm. la unica resitencia que testie a demas de R7 y R8 fue R9 de 39K que estaba bien. 

He tratado de darles toda la información posible para que puedan ayudarme, se que aca hay gente muy capaz. Espero puedan ayudarme por que estoy confundido y enojado :enfadado: jaja. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## anthony123

Lamentablemente me sumo a los que solo les amplifico la impaciencia! Tengo unos increibles 2.8A sin señal y sin carga, imagine alguna oscilacion parásita pero en el osciloscopio no se nota nada evidente. La tension DC en la salida es de unos 100mV y los transistores (2N3055; probe unos de ST originales y otros mexicanos) alcanzan temperaturas mayores a los 100C

Alguna idea? Verifique los transistores del par diferencial y los que siguen sin rastros de alguna falla.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Anthony, sacá los dos transistores de potencia y empezá a medir sin carga pero con la fuente conectada.

El offset debería ser mínimo. Y el mismo detalle que siempre marco de los BC327-337: Tienen dos pinouts diferentes, EBC y CBE. Medí los tuyos, que si te tocó alguno que esté al revés de lo que creíste es lógico que todo ande muy mal.

Medí qué tensión tenés cayendo en las resistencias de 100r del final y comentá cómo anda eso.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123

Cacho dijo:


> Anthony, sacá los dos transistores de potencia y empezá a medir sin carga pero con la fuente conectada.
> 
> El offset debería ser mínimo. Y el mismo detalle que siempre marco de los BC327-337: Tienen dos pinouts diferentes, EBC y CBE. Medí los tuyos, que si te tocó alguno que esté al revés de lo que creíste es lógico que todo ande muy mal.
> 
> Medí qué tensión tenés cayendo en las resistencias de 100r del final y comentá cómo anda eso.
> 
> Saludos



Si, tienes mucha razon en lo que comentas. Al inicio me deje llevar por la inercia de que como el 27 es el complementario del 37 deberian tener el mismo pinout.

Despues de las primeras prubeas conectandolos a ambos como EBC cambie el 27 como CBE y fue cuando empeze a tener los venditos cuasi 0 (jajajaja 100mV) en la salida sin carga. Q5 no aguanto mas y estallo (cabe destacar que estoy empleando los 2N3904 como sustituto del BC549 dado a que no es una aplicacion de bajo ruido).

Para la noche subo las imagenes y las mediciones.

@Diego Herman gracias por el link, habia observado esa PCB pero me llamo la tension el uso de los 2N3055 de chapa. Le da un toque mas imponente jajaja

Saludos y gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## moises95

¿Puedo usar una fuente normal? Por ejemplo la de un PC?


----------



## Cacho

Mientras te de 20V positivos y 20V negativos con un par de Amper por rama... Modificá la fuente (hay un tutorial en el foro hecho por Dosmetros) y usala nomás.

Saludos


----------



## moises95

Cacho dijo:


> Mientras te de 20V positivos y 20V negativos con un par de Amper por rama... Modificá la fuente (hay un tutorial en el foro hecho por Dosmetros) y usala nomás.
> 
> Saludos



¿Cual es el voltaje maximo y minimo que nececita este amplificador?


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Mientras te de 20V positivos y 20V negativos con un par de Amper por rama... Modificá la fuente (hay un tutorial en el foro hecho por Dosmetros) y usala nomás.
> 
> Saludos


Yo *mandando fruta de ese calibre *me pongo a modificar una fuente de PC, es algo que nunca haría, ni aunque me paguen 200 mangos por cada modificación (bah, ahí lo pensaría )

Son un armatoste, son feas, todas cuadradas, tienen cooler (cosa que los detesto, si puedo prescindir de ellos mejor), tienen millones de componentes, hacen ruido... Bah, son unos trastos importantes que solo se crearon para las PCs, y no para otra cosa. 

Y para colmo... solo tiran 12Vdc con ruido y muchos amperes, cosa que en audio casi ni se usa (exceptuando el car-audio).

Saludos.

PS: Y no pongas "palabra innecesariamente ordinaria" que queda feísimo así en rojo y entre corchetes, cambiá la frase de vez en cuando Cacho...


----------



## moises95

Entonces puedo usar una fuente alimentacion de portatil? entrega 18v+. Tendria que hacerle algo para que entregue +- ¿Pero los amperes se reparterian a cada tension no?

Tambien tengo un adactador de 220v a 18v+ que dentro tiene el transformador y un circuito que ¿Sera un filtro?. Entrega 1amperio


----------



## pandacba

Alguien tiene la somera idea de como utiilzar este ampli con fuente simple?


----------



## DJ T3

EEhhh... Me perdí... ¿Está en moderación este hilo?
Bueno...
A los que les interesa... Creo que se puede utilizar un trafo simple, y utilizar lo que se llama duplicador de tensión, que consiste en 2 diodos y 2 capacitores, una línea del trafo se usa de masa (0v), y la otra rectifica en media onda, negativa y positiva, de ahí salen los + y -

Saludos

PD: Me perdí un poco...


----------



## pandacba

yo solo hice una pregunta, que espero aún que algunos de los amigos foristas responda algo, lo de Tavo no tiene nada que ver con la pregunta que hice es algo personal de el 


Asi que tampoco hay tanta discusión ya le dije lo que debia decirle si lo entendio o no ya es su propio problema, no el mio.

Asi que si que lo que esta a continuación de mi pregunta de como hacer para hecerlo trabajar con fuente simple, no lo tengas en cuenta y todo claro


----------



## Cacho

Para llevarlo a fuente simple sólo polarizá Q1 a V/2 y agregá el condensador de desacople al final del cuento.

Todo está acoplado en continua ahí adentro, así que no debería haber ningún problema.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Que maestro cacho , en la simulación de livewire funciona perfecto con 40V... , tuve que bajarle un poquito la ganancia , ya que me recortaba los picos "positivos" de la señal , claro en la simulación...


----------



## Cacho

Gracias Ernesto, y tené cuidado con el condensador de desacople que así como lo pusiste vas a tener problemitas 

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Bien Cacho a eso es lo que me referia, de esa forma se le da al proyecto otra posibilidad, ya que muchos por alli tiene un trafo que tiene salida simple y se les complica la vida.

De esta manera ya esta respondida la posible pregunta tengo un transformador o una fuente simple de 40-45V y sin quere hacer rarezas lo hacen funcionar de una forma simple y efectiva.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> No suena más, ni suena menos, tampoco varia el consumo, es lo mismo trabajando diferente, desde el punto de vista electrico, los transisotres de salia trabajan exactamete igual, sabemos que c/u maneja un semiciclo que en valor abosluto para este caso es de 20V, es decir tienen para excursionar 20V y no importa si son dede los 0V a los 20, o de los 20 los 40 el trabajo es exactamente el mismo, y si los pones en puente no hace falta el capacitor a la salid de parlante, y el comportamiento es exactamente igual, no cambia absolutmente nada.


El problema con esta configuración es que hay una gran posibilidad de incremento de la distorsión+ruido debido al divisor resistivo que polariza la entrada "no inversora" del par diferencial. Esto se debe a que ese divisor queda expuesto a las variaciones de Vcc con el nivel de la señal de salida, y esas variaciones ingresan al par en modo diferencial y no en modo común, así que las pasa y las amplifica de una .

Habría que hacer algún vericueto simple para desacoplar el divisor de las variaciones de Vcc con algun capacitor y/o diodo zenner... en fin... una sugerencia


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:


> El problema con esta configuración es...debido al divisor resistivo que polariza la entrada "no inversora" del par diferencial...


Lo pensé, pero... Es un circuito muy simple y barato, así que ponernos con "sutilezas" (si es que cabe el término) como la de regularle bien a tensión de polarización lo complicaría más de la cuenta.
Desde la polarización de la salida (la fuente con la resistencia de 220r), fija y cuidate de que no se embale, hasta la ausencia del segundo Miller en el driver... No se me hace muy necesario polarizarlo "cariñosamente" en la entrada.

Para mantener la simplicidad yo iría por el divisor nomás. A fin de cuentas no es tanto el consumo que se espera y con eso la variación en la fuente (medianamente bien hecha) no debería ser grande.
Estoy de acuerdo con que para hacerlo pituco y bien hay que polarizar con algo más elegante y complejo, pero en este caso en particular no se me hace necesario. Opiniones de cada quien.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cacho dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con que para hacerlo pituco y bien hay que polarizar con algo más elegante y complejo, pero en este caso en particular no se me hace necesario. Opiniones de cada quien.


Naaaa...con un capacitor en paralelo con la R de abajo del divisor ya estaría bastante bien 
Entiendo perfectamente tu posición, pero si "no es tan bueno" ... no tiene sentido empeorarlo por un capacitor.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Sí, la del condensador no es mala, pero tendría que ser bastante chico: Con 270nF eso ya corta en 15kHz (usando 39k en el divisor) y no va a mantener la tensión por mucho tiempo. 
La constante de los otros 39k con esos 270nF es de 0,05s y estás medio jugado ya con lo que puede durar una onda de frecuencia relativamente baja.

No sé... Sigue sin gustarme la idea. Al menos con los números que me dio a las apuradas mi hermosa HP48GX  (amo la RPN, con las Casio me hago bolas para hacer cuentas )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cacho dijo:


> Sí, la del condensador no es mala, pero tendría que ser bastante chico: Con 270nF eso ya corta en 15kHz (usando 39k en el divisor) y no va a mantener la tensión por mucho tiempo.
> La constante de los otros 39k con esos 270nF es de 0,05s y estás medio jugado ya con lo que puede durar una onda de frecuencia relativamente baja.


Ahhh...Es que no hay que solo poner el condensador, sino que hay que tomar la tensión del punto medio por medio de una R y hacer una suerte de sumador con la Vin, con otra R o tal vez directamente...


----------



## Cacho

Y bueno, si ya vamos a ir por esa, llamemos a Don Zener y que nos de una manito para que todo quede más lindo 

Es que estamos llegando al punto que decía más arriba que no me parece justificable en este circuito en particular. Es la forma correcta de hacerlo, pero la usaría en un "circuito correcto". En este... No sé, me da cosa (me siento Chapatín hoy).


----------



## pandacba

Que tal amigos si bien es cierto lo que dices, Ezaballa pero tambien es cierto que la tensión que alimenta al par diferecial y supongamo por exagerar un poco solo para que sea notable, de los 40V baja a los 38, el divisor dara 19, con lo cual las posibilidades son mínima en realidad ,pero como esas variaciones son bruscas en función del sonido sobre todo de mitad de potencia hacia arriba y reproduciendo bajos, se podria eliminar toda posibilidad de una manera simple y elegante.
Recordaras Ezavalla que las placas RCA incorporaban un una R de 100 ohm un diodo y un capacitor en la rama positiva, a los efectos de independizar las variaciones de la salida con la tensión que alimenta al par diferencial, con lo cual se evitaban las posibles distorciones que mencionaste.

Ese agregado no encarece para nada el producto, y le da calidad. No por ser de 20W hay que subestimarlo, 20W son una muy buena potencia para un ambito como el living de una casa, una habitación.

De esa manera el proyecto es versatil y se consigue un montaje que por ser ecónomico no deja de tener calidad.

Muy buen punto y muy buen aporte amigos

Cacho ya te paso un curso de casio, para usuarios de hp48 

Ah con la solución propuesta y un capacitor de unos 100uf no hay problemas de frecuencia don Cacho, ya que si mantengo estable el +B el valor del divisor tambien sera estable.

De todas formas espero sus opiniones


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:


> Que tal amigos si bien es cierto lo que dices, Ezaballa pero tambien es cierto que la tensión que alimenta al par diferecial y supongamo por exagerar un poco solo para que sea notable, de los 40V baja a los 38, el divisor dara 19, con lo cual las posibilidades son mínima en realidad ,pero como esas variaciones son bruscas en función del sonido sobre todo de mitad de potencia hacia arriba y reproduciendo bajos, se podria eliminar toda posibilidad de una manera simple y elegante.
> Recordaras Ezavalla que las placas RCA incorporaban un una R de 100 ohm un diodo y un capacitor en la rama positiva, a los efectos de independizar las variaciones de la salida con la tensión que alimenta al par diferencial, con lo cual se evitaban las posibles distorciones que mencionaste.


Si me acuerdo , pero quería evitar el zenner para que este tema no se llene ahora de peguntas.. "tengo una fuente que es de 45V... que zenner le pongo?" :enfadado:, por que me distorsiona...

Y si no le pongo un zenner de Vcc/2 pierdo la excursión simétrica maxima  y va a recortar para un solo lado...

Pero claro que se puede poner un diodo sin problemas


----------



## DJ T3

Ok, entendí la simpleza con fuente simple, y si no es tanta la distorsión, no sería necesario filtrar la B+.
En todo caso, ¿a partir de dónde se debería poner el filtro?, por el diagrama que facilitó Cacho, deduzco que debería quedar como el archivo que adjunto...

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Una corrección al esquema, el que postearon antes tiene el mismo error, el original lleva una R de 39K puesta a masa, esta debe estar pero puesta al divisor y no la base conectada directamente al divisor, eso es erroneo


----------



## Holas

Porque puso mnicolau , el capacitor de 2.2uf como ceràmico? . No es electrolìtico?




























Acà , sòlo me falta lo que son los transistores de salida , y algunas r de 100ohms...; y los capacitores ceràmicos..


----------



## mnicolau

Holas dijo:


> Porque puso mnicolau , el capacitor de 2.2uf como ceràmico? . No es electrolìtico?



Hola, yo no lo puse a eso... es el circuito de Tecnideso, yo sólo retoqué un poco el PCB para utilizar borneras. El capacitor puede ser electrolítico sin problema.

Saludos


----------



## Holas

En ese caso , para donde irìa el negativo , del capacitor?


----------



## mnicolau

El positivo a la entrada de señal, negativo a la base del TR.


----------



## tbobreak

que tal , saludos compañeros tengo una duda, me acabo de armar este ampli, aun que aun no lo pruebo realmente, lo a cabo de simular y haciendo pruebas, en multisim 11, me  di cuenta de que si sube de valor la R9 , podemos tener mas ganancia con una entrada  250mv, lo que nos  evitaria usar un pre-amplificador, mi pregunta es en que afecta este cambio?   o a que se debe, si alguien me puedes explicar mas sobre como opera este amplificador se lo agradeceria mucho, gracias de antemano


----------



## pandacba

Grave error, un simulador no te va a mostrar todo, es un simulador, y para interpretar cada cambio, hay que tener mucha experiencia, dominar la electrónica y sobre todo todos los aspecdtos de audio y dominar todo sobre la simulación.

Hay muchos cambios que un simulador no te mostrara, porque hay que entender que lo que hace es una proximación, no es exactamente la realidad.

Por otro lado cualquier premaplificador que se precie entrega minimamente entre 800mV a 1V.

En la acutalidad quien te dijo que hace falta un pre? de donde sacaste eso?

Los pre se utilzaban cuando la fuente de audio era una càpsula mágnetica, un cabezal de audio cuyas señales estaban en el orden de los 2mV y 800uV respectivamente, en la acutalidad, salvo que utilices un mic no necesitas un pre tal como fue su concepto original, si tomas sañal de un PC esta excede largamente el volt, si lo tomas de un MP3 o cualquier cosa similar es peor aún pudiendo tener 3V y más, por lo que hace falta atenuar esa señal para adecuarla al amplificador y tu piensas en aumentar la sensibilidad? nada más equivocado amigo.

Replantea las cosas de nuevo, y recuerda un simulador no te dira nunca como suena un ampli, para ello hay que echarlo a andar, más de uno se ha llevado cada chasco tras simular y ecuchar lo mal que suena.

Los simuladores no son para los principiantes, son solo útiles en manos de quienes posen una alta dosis de conocimiento, lamentablemente es asi.


----------



## Cacho

La ganancia de ese ampli está dada por 1+(R9/R10). Por otras cuestiones que no vienen al caso, te conviene que R9 y R2 sean del mismo valor, así que la que podrías tocar para hacer experimentos es R10 más que R9 

Por otro lado, si le subís la ganancia a lo bestia te vas a encontrar con ruidos, pensá que *todo* se amplifica mucho más, no sólo la señal que te interesa.

Saludos


----------



## tbobreak

ya   funciono por fin, ahora el problema es que la resistencia R7 = 100 ohms, se calienta mucho  esta disipando 1 watt y la puse de un cuarto, solo debo de poner una de mayor potencia o  hay algo malo en el circuito?   la alimentacion es +-17.3 vcd, sin regular ademas de que mete un ruido pero supongo que es por la fuente de poca calidad, saludoss y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Holas

Les comento , lo hice todo joya , lo alimenté con +-12 volts , le pose el parlante de 1w(por eso , esa tensión) , y andubo todo , espectacular...a la primera...
PERO, se me movió uno de los cables, no sé qué pasó , y salió humo(No se de donde).Y resulta que ahora , calienta el 2N 3055 de la izquierda(Q8)





Como no se ve (al menos en mi pc) , http://www.mediafire.com/?k63otproyp8zg3z


----------



## osk_rin

revisa los transistores, bc337, bc549 y bc327, si es posible revisalos todos, puede ser que se haya dañado alguno, yo averie un par de veces el amplificador y era uno de los bc549.

saludos.


----------



## Holas

Oks... ; muchas gracias... , mañana lo averiguo.Que tengo que medir , los 0.7v?.O sinó, que mido?


----------



## Holas

El BC 548C , es lo mismo que el BC549?.Porque me dieron , 1 y 1



Bueno , cambié todos los transistores , que van por el canal de Q8.Y conecté el audio , encendí el audio(Antes de prender la fuente para encender el ampli), y sucedió que cuando prendí , no pasaron 10 segundos , que el BC 549 de la entrada largó humo.
Según me fije el datasheet del BC 549 http://www.radiotechnika.hu/images/BC546_50.pdf
Sería igual que el BC 548.Por lo tanto , le puedo cambiar por el BC 548?


----------



## pandacba

La gran diferencia entre el BC549 y BC548 es que el primero es un transistor de bajo ruido adecuado para preamplifiacadores. por el resto no difiere, estas cometiendo muchos errores.
Lamentablemente una cosa es el armado y otra la reparación, para la primera no se necesita demasiado, para la segunda es necesario conocimientos de electrónica y como funciona el circuito en cuestión.

Ese conocimiento hace que al ensayalr el ampli tras una falla, no se conecte el parlante, y sin el se realizan algunas mediciones, tales medicions me daran una pauta si esta bien o esta mal.

También requiere saber medir adecuadamente los transistores para tener la seguridad que estan mal o si aún sirven.

Esto es muy importante porque si das por bueno uno que no lo esta, hara que tu amplificador se siga estropeando


----------



## Holas

Si , te entiendo pandacba , pero no se pueden hacer mediciones , porque calienta demasiado , en un corto plazo , y usando disipador , hace lo mismo .Por eso , es que me mandé a cambiar directamente el transistor antes de medirlo, porque NO HAY TIEMPO , para medir...

Entonces , por el momento , le pongo el BC 548



Listo , tema solucionado.Anda de 10.
CON +-12volts a 1 amper.


----------



## pandacba

Los transistores se miden sin funcionar, y fuera del circuito, como que no hay tiempo?

Sabes como se comprueban? en el foro hay un muy buen probador para transistores en la sección instrumentación básica

Ah, ya que lo solucionaste, cuanto mide en la salida a parlante sin estar puesto este y con la entrada en cortocircuito?


----------



## Holas

Mira , si lo solucioné  lo puse con un Nippon América a +-12v(con los LM 7812 y 7912 , cosa , que ni se enteran) , si pongo al mínimo , los 2N 3055 ni entibian , pero si se ponen al máximo se puede hacer unos huevos fritos... ,con los parlantes de 6" se hacen escuchar.Ahora posiblemente ponga el controlador de tonos.
La salida del parlante , quieres que la mida con el volumen del celu al máximo ?


----------



## pandacba

No, con +-12 los 2N3055 no tendrian ni que enterarse que sucede,  con +-50V de fuente los amplis de 100W no calientan asi que si lo hace con esa tensión algo esta muy mal.

Vamos por parte, mi indicación es hacer la medición sin el parlante, y con la entrada del amplificador en cortocircuito, donce interviene el celular? y segundo de que impedancia es el parlante? la salida de un celular o cualquier elemento moderno, no se puede conectar en forma directa a ningún tipo de amplificador ya que la la salia de estos dispositivos es de varios volts, mientras que la sensibilidad de entrada de los amplificadores estan por debajo del volt, tipicamamente entre 400mV y 800mV por lo que ya a cierto nivel cualquier amplificador producira lo que se llama recorte, lo cual es peligroso para los transistores de salia, por eso te calientan tanto


----------



## Holas

Ha... , okey .Gracias por informarme de eso pandacba.
Yo , primeramente lo conecté con un parlante de 1watts x 4 ohms.(No sabía si andaba el parlante.Es de una radio).
Luego  , con un movimiento que hice(No alcancé a poder ver , que es lo que se movió).Pero salió humo de la plaqueta(Tampoco pude alcanzar a distinguir que era , porque cuando miré ya estaba disperso).
Volví a prender el ampli , ahora , sólo se escuchaba cierta interferencia , y a los 2 segundos(tal vez 5) , el Q8(según el diseño de Mnicolau , puesto en un comentario mío más arriba), por lo tanto me dijieron que podía ser un transistor).
Cambié ese transistor y , probé el ampli , hacía lo mismo.
Cambié , todos los transistores que van por esa vía. Ahora , a diferencia de antes , antes de prenderlo , puse a reproducir audio(La banda SOAD ).Lo que se produjo , es que a los 3 segundos, mas o menos, el BC 549 se quemó(Al menos humeo)(.
Luego , cambie ese por BC 548 .Le puse el mismo parlante(1watt por 4ohm , no se las pulgadas..), en lo que saturaba cuando elevaba el audio(desde mi celular).
Entonces ,cambié el parlante por uno Nippon América de 200watts(según lo que dice) 4Ohms. , y 6 pulgadas, cuando lo conecté , se escuchaba joya (mis oidos , no captaban distorción.
Pero , a medida que yo aumentaba el audio(desde mi celular), rapidamente , el 2N3055 , disipaba más calor.

Aclaraciones: El audio de mi celular , lo conecté directamente al ampli(No usé ningún tipo de pre), hice esto , porque en la escuela ,1año de electrónica(polimodal) , no usabamos pre.

Mis dudas: Se le pueden poner dos parlantes en paralelo de 4 ohm? (osea 2ohm?).


----------



## Cacho

tbobreak dijo:


> ya   funciono por fin, ahora el problema es que la resistencia R7 = 100 ohms, se calienta mucho...


Eso es signo de que tenés algún problema en Q6 o Q3, o que el resto del circuito los están manejando mal.
Revisá bien que no los hayas puesto al revés y tené presente que los BC3x7 vienen con dos distribuciones distintas de patas. Medí los que tenés para saber cómo vienen los tuyos.

Chequeá también que tengas el par diferencial de la entrada (Q1 y Q2) bien conectado y en buenas condiciones.

Si resultan estar todos bien puestos y sanos, medí Vbe de Q3 con la entrada conectada a masa y comentá lo que da.
Medí también las caídas que tenés en R4, R5, R7 y R8. Eso puede dar una buena pista.

Y seguramente en las condiciones actuales tu ampli tiene un lindo offset en la salida, ¿no?.

Saludos


----------



## tbobreak

todos los transistores estan bien posicionados, ninguno abierto, y las caidas de voltaje   de todos los resistores son de o.6 v, ecepto por  r5, pero pues es logico ya que es unpoco mas del doble de valor  que las demas y el  vbe de Q3  es de 0.61v,  y pues ahorita lo tengo  trabajando con un woofer de 8"  a 4 omhs, lo cual es algo inestable,  hice algunos analisis en simulaciones y se comporta mucho mejor  con una carga de  8 ohms, y pues ya no se calienta r7, al parecer todo bien , el experiemnto que  me quedo duda fue que al subirle el voltaje de alimentacion a +-25 v, se quemo el Q7, pero con 20 opera  bien,pero  cual seria la alimentacion maxima? y cacho no estoy  familiarisado con el termino offset, me podrias explicar a que te refieres?, gracia spor tu ayudaa, ahora solo falta montarlo en su pcb,


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, si todo está bien conectado y el ampli andando, vamos bien.



tbobreak dijo:


> ...lo cual es algo inestable,  hice algunos analisis en simulaciones y se comporta mucho mejor  con una carga de  8 ohms...


Este diseño no tiene las clásicas resistencias de emisor (esas de 3-5W y bajo valor, menos de 1Ω, que se suelen ver en los amplis) que le dan más estabilidad a toda la etapa de salida. Es lógico que no se porte como un señorito, y que se ponga más contento con cargas grandes (menos corriente).


tbobreak dijo:


> ...al subirle el voltaje de alimentacion a +-25 v, se quemo el Q7, pero con 20 opera  bien,pero  cual seria la alimentacion maxima?


Así como está y sin hacer cuentas ni cambiar nada, +-20V, tal como te lo dice el esquema.
Calculando los parámetros necesarios puede que la máxima sea más alta, no lo sé, pero no me voy a poner a calcularlo. Otra cosa que podés tener son 2N3055 falsos, que está leno el mercado de ellos. En ese caso, a medida que te acercás a sus tensiones máximas de trabajo se van poniendo cada vez más temperamentales y esos te pueden hacer un lindo desastre. Cuidado con eso.


tbobreak dijo:


> ...no estoy  familiarisado con el termino offset, me podrias explicar a que  te refieres?


Es el corrimiento de tensión que aparece en reposo a la salida del ampli (en este caso). Si ponés a tierra la entrada y en la salida medís continua SIN parlante conectado, te da algún valor. Esa es la _tensión de offset_ u _offset _a secas.
Ese valor puede ir desde 0V hasta unos 40-60mV sin que sea nada preocupante, entre esos 60mV y los 200mV, ya es para revisar el circuito a ver por dónde está fallando y si es más... Estamos en problemas.


Saludos


----------



## pandacba

El echo que no tenga las resistencias de emisor en la salida no es causa de inestabilidad, hay infinidad de amplificadores que no las llevan y no presentan ni un solo problema por no llevarlas.

El echo que funcione bien a 8ohms indica presisamente que esa es la carga para el cual fue diseñado, con +-20 se obtienen 20W sobre 8ohms si se quiere llevar la carga a 4 estamos forzando a que el amplificador entregue entre 35-40W lo que implica que las corrientes deberan duplicarse en todo el amplificdor, entonce como pretendemos que  que la R mencionada no caliente tiene que disipar el doble de calor para lo que fue calculaa originalmente.

Si el titulo dice amplificador de 20W es porque la carga es 8 ohm y no 4, por lo tanto todo el resto de los problemas mencionados son debido  a la mala praxis de quienes lo construyeron y la mania de querer poner cargas mayores y encima aumentar la tensión de alimentación asi como si nada......

No inventar la pólvora cuando esta ya fue inventada, necesitas 20W este es tu amplificador si quieres 25W,30W 40W, etc etc busca un circuito que los proporcione y atenerse a las especificaciones.

Problema resuelto............


----------



## tbobreak

gracias, por la informacion cacho y pandacba,  si creo que ese es el problema, que la karga  es de 4 ohms, cuando lo hago operar con mi fuente  a -+17v,  funciona muy bien, no se calienta ni nada,  y ahora   que lo volvi a hacer funcionar con -+20 se volvio a  quemar  el resistor, ajaja creo que tendre que ponerle uno de 2 watts para que no halla problema,  gracias por su ayuda, peor creo que ya quedo resuelto, y cacho ya entendi el termino offset, y la verdad e smuy bajo, creo que era de 0.01 v algo asi,  peor si es muy pequeño.


----------



## pandacba

Cuidado con eso, ya que si no se daña el resistor se dañara otra cosa.

Lo que estas haciendo es similar a lo que hacen cuando se quema un fusible lo cambian y se vuelve a quemar y ponen uno más grande, al final el fusible no se quema, porque algo más importante quedo destrozado.

Esto es lo mismo, el amplificador esta diseñado para que te de 20W en 8 ohms y lo queres forzar a toda costa a que trabaje con 4 ohms. 

Eso es un grave error de tu parte, fijate que a +-17 tu amplficador entrega unos 15W y si le pones 4 ohms lo forzas a entregar unos 20-25W aprox.

Lo que que logras es empeorar la tasa de distorción y la potencia extra que obtenes ni vale la pena.

para que tu oido perciba el doble de potencia de un sonido habra que aumentarlo entre 4-6 veces minimo, por lo que esas pequeñas diferencias el oido no las percibe, lo que implica que no tiene sentido insitir por ese lado.

Queres 40W hay muy buenos circuitos en el foro, tanto discreto como con CI como el TDA1514, pero claro la fuente debe subir a 60Vdc o +-30


----------



## tbobreak

pues no lo estoy forsando   solo, quiero 20 watts, y  operando a -+17  me entrega 16 watts en picos,, mm bueno creo que de  hecho entrega menos potencia, pero el woofer trabaja bien, y lo quiero solo para graves, asi que no hay problema, ya le puse una de 100 ohms @1 watt y esta trabajando  bien


----------



## pandacba

Si solo queres 20W utilzalo con 8 ohms, si lo trabajas a +-17Vdc te entrega unos 15W sobre 8 ohms.
En que te basas para decir que te entrega 16W en picos?


----------



## pandacba

Cuando la potencia es baja esas resistencias no tienen tanta importancia como en altas potencias, en equipos de 30w para abajo suelen no utilzarse, pero cuando la potencia es de unos 40W para arriba si os si se requieren
Como ves no me contragido, aca estamos en el orde lde los 20W, en el otro tema de donde sacaste el párrafo, se habla de 100-200W no te parece que hay una sustancial diferencia?

Es tan obvio que no pense fuera necesario ser aclarado........... mucho trabajo no te deja ver con claridad..... te va a dar el surmenage.....


Te comento que estoy probando un ampli basado en un TEXAS de 22W a 45VDC, es muy versatil ya que soporta una amplia variedad de tensiones, tiene bias ajustable y ajuste del punto medio.

Lleva 5 transistores y no lleva resistencias de emisor, funciona muy bien, lo que sucedio es que tenia unos TIP darlington, y se me dio por hacerla con ellos, tan compacto y sencillo que lo ame en una placa universal utilzando el dispador de un viejo equipo Motorola BGH quedo tan bien y tan compacto que bueno luego hice varias placas, en ella prevei el uso de resistencias de emisor, porque ensayo una versión para salida a 4 ohm y midiendo a pleno con y sin ellas la verdad que no hay diferncias sustanciales, el comportamiento es óptimo sin derivas térmicas el orignal no tien red zorbell, con el diseño original no lo necesita, pero con los cambios echos si

Saludo Cacho

PD:
En el tema de 200W un forista habia indicado que esas R se ponian como fusible y yo le dije que se ponian para esabilidad, ya que también hay diseños muy sensillos que no las llevan en todo caso apuntaba a la función que cumplen y no asi deben tener o no.

Una cosa es la función que cumplen en el circuito y otra si puede o no funcionar sin el el equipo, en todo caso siempre digo que se respete el diseño original, y es preferible a que esten a que no sobre todo a partir de los 40W.......


----------



## Cacho

pandacba dijo:


> Cuando la potencia es baja esas resistencias no  tienen tanta importancia como en altas potencias, en equipos de 30w para  abajo suelen no utilzarse, pero cuando la potencia es de unos 40W para  arriba si os si se requieren
> Como ves no me contragido, aca estamos en el orde lde los 20W, en el  otro tema de donde sacaste el párrafo, se habla de 100-200W no te parece  que hay una sustancial diferencia?
> 
> Es tan obvio que no pense fuera necesario ser aclarado........... mucho  trabajo no te deja ver con claridad..... te va a dar el  surmenage.....


Pero Panda... Poné el caso de que ambos  transistores estén conduciendo al mismo tiempo.
No hablo de un mal  funcionamiento, sino simplemente de la corriente de bias. Cuando el del  lado positivo conduce es porque tiene un Vbe superior a su umbral.
Lo  mismo pasa con el transistor que maneja la otra mitad.

La  pregunta es: Sin esas resistencias, ¿cómo se equilibran?. ¿Cómo se hace  para que no reviente todo? ¿Cómo se limita la corriente?.

Saludos


----------



## JockerGamer

HOla amigos foreros, soy algo novato pero me interesa mucho este ampli para la habitacion mia, he visto que tiene muchas modificaciones y al ser novato no se cual es la mejor, me podrian decir la mejor opcion??
Gracias!


----------



## Quercus

El link del amplificador de Cacho es _este_


----------



## Tavo

JockerGamer, como bien te dijo Quercus, todo es relativo.
Depende de cuánta impaciencia tengas y cuántas ganas de hacer algo *bien.*

Este ampli anda bien, tiene buen sonido y es fácil de hacer. Este otro amplificador, está en la gama de potencia del Sinclair, es decir, entre los 20 y los 50W, y es un lindo _chichecito!_


----------



## Quercus

Al final yo también he hecho una versión del Z-30, pues voy a necesitar alguno, con tamaño reducido,  el tamaño es de 90 x 45mm aprox. en la placa estéreo, si no queremos los ajustes es solo colocar una resistencia fija en sustitución tanto del  ajustable de la simetría, como en sustitución del circuito de bias, colocando en su lugar las recomendadas en el esquematico original.
  Los transistores BC549C van bien hasta 28+28v. Con la fuente que lo  he alimentado daba  30+30v con el amplificador encendido pero sin señal de entrada,  estando en ese momento en  30v (máximo permitido según el datasheet) la tensión entre emisor y colector,  he utilizado estos porque los tenia a mano, quien quiera algo mas de margen lo mejor es utilizar BC550B/C.
  En fin, una placa para quien como yo, necesite o quiera, que sea pequeño sin renunciar al ajuste de simetría y de bias y las resistencias del emisor, para un mejor funcionamiento del circuito.
  Las resistencias del emisor van debajo, como se ve en una foto, utilice 0,22Ω/2W.
   Espero que a alguien le sea útil.
  Solo me queda agradecer  a cacho, la modificación del circuito, en la que me he basado para hacerlo. 



  Saludos


  PD. Animo jlpua, paciencia y mucho ojo, los comienzos siempre son difíciles.


----------



## Cacho

jlpua dijo:
			
		

> ...presento nuevamente este trabajo para que me de su visto bueno...


Eléctricamente se ve bien, parece estar todo conectado como va, sólo revisá los valores de los componentes (al menos hay un par de resistencias de 100k en tu PCB, pero no hay ninguna en el esquema )
Acomodado eso y haciendo el PCB con MUCHO cuidado (tenés pistas muy cercanas en algunos puntos), debería andar. Yo haría un diseño distinto, pero es una cuestión personal.


quercus10 dijo:


> Al final yo también he hecho una versión del  Z-30[...]como en sustitución del circuito de bias, colocando en su lugar  las recomendadas en el esquematico original.


De nada por el circuito y tené cuidado con el transistor del control de bias, que tiene que  estar en contacto térmico con los transistores de salida (al mismo disipador o contra alguna de las carcasas) o corrés un riesgo cierto de que se embale térmicamente el ampli (y vaya si lo hacen).
Y lindo diseño, muy prolijo.

Saludos


----------



## jlpua

Gracias compañero cacho 
Tome el risgo aller para armarlo y probar y le comento ES EXCELENTE que sonido hermoso, lo alimente a 16+/- y arregle los detalles de los componentes ya que era solo el borrador de diseño en el wisard para hacer el pbc no hay demasiado calor, y la potencia es ideal, gran proyecto, cuando termine de armarlo en su cajita y un buen previos subo las fotos.
De mi parte estoy altamente agradecido con ud por su asesoria y atencion 
Saludos jlpua


----------



## Quercus

Bueno no quiero salirme mucho de tema, pero puede servirle a alguien como experiencia o para reírse un poco, son los descuidos tontos que alguna vez le pueden pasa a uno, por la mezcla de situaciones:
  Mi “teatro de operaciones” lo tengo colocado en el sotano, el amplificador lo había probado el dia antes (solo darle tensión con foco en serie) fogonazo del foco al cargarse los electrolíticos y después apagado,  todo parece funcionar bien, era tarde y quedo ahí.

  Dia siguiente domingo lo conecto (crei que con  el foco, craso error, el foco estaba en la mesa pero no estaba conectado, parece que lo desconecte y no lo comprobé.  

  Ajusto la simetría, todo perfecto,  me llaman  de arriba como si se acabara el mundo (en el mejor momento) lo dejo solo sin haber ajustado el bias (conectado a un radiador *de prueba* algo pequeño) bajo unos 15 minutos después o eso me pareció a mi y….a mi nariz llego la tragedia, mucho antes que a mi vista, el olor llegaba a la escalera, me toco cambiar los transistores de potencia y creo que fueron dos resistencias… lección aprendida: _“por mucha prisa que tengas, apaga todo antes de marcharte”_ sobre todo si estas de ajustes.

  Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

tengo unos 2N3904 , pueden andar para reemplazar lo BC549?
el habra que invertirlos eso si , 
pero por lo menos los 2n3904 que tengo son Ultra Originales y los BC a los que podria acceder .....


----------



## Quercus

Los puedes utilizar, invirtiendolos como dices, aguantan algunos voltios mas entre colector y emisor, si además son de confianza, adelante con ellos.
  Saludos


----------



## electronicoaficionado

Bueno, este amplificador hace un tiempo que lo hice y me dio muy buenos resultados en cuanto a potencia y calidad de sonido asi que compartire algunas imagenes del amplificador que hice en una placaqueta estereo. Este fue mi primer amplificador a transisitores y debo reconocer que se logra percibir una mejor calidad de audio que uno integrado. Bueno, aqui van las fotos


----------



## petilakov

Intervengo en el tema pues se me ocurrió modificar el Sinclair Z30 original para obtener de este ampli AB uno clase A, tipo lo que hace Rod Elliott con el project 3B (http://sound.whsites.net/project3b.htm), un amplificador clase A de 25 watts derivado de el proyecto 3A (http://sound.whsites.net/project03.htm)
mi idea es alimentarlo con dos transformadores de 15+15@ 2A defasados 90º para disminuir el rizado (y duplcar la frecuencia de rizado)
La idea es usarlos en un sistema triamplificado para los tweeters.

El circuito adjunto trabaja con una corriente de 2A entre Q8 y Q9 (R5 seria un pote multivueltas) las modificaciones en la entrada ademas me dan una THD de 0,002% a 1KHz (creo 10 veces inferior a la original) sube a 0,006 a 10KHz y 0,011 a 20KHz simuladas en el Multisim 11 para una potencia de 10 Watts sobre una salida de 8 ohms con una entrada maxima de 1V.
Antes de hechar mano a la ferreteria y armar ¿se les ocurre alguna otra modificacion o sugerencia? 
Me pregunto si la rama R11 C4 es necesaria y si convendria reemplazar R4 C1 por un servo
desde ya, gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si lo vas a transformar a clase A, lo menos que podés hacer es quitar la R5 y en su lugar poner un multiplicador Vbe para controlar las desviaciones de la tensión de polarización estática con el aumento de la temperatura... o en su defecto vas a juntar una buena cantidad de transistores muertos por embalamiento térmico.


----------



## petilakov

ezavalla dijo:


> Si lo vas a transformar a clase A, lo menos que podés hacer es quitar la R5 y en su lugar poner un multiplicador Vbe para controlar las desviaciones de la tensión de polarización estática con el aumento de la temperatura... o en su defecto vas a juntar una buena cantidad de transistores muertos por embalamiento térmico.



Tenes Razon! quitado R5, en su lugar Q12, R3 y R6. Supongo que Q12 debera estar en contacto termico con Q8 y Q9 no?
¿Otras sugerencias?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

petilakov dijo:


> Supongo que Q12 debera estar en contacto termico con Q8 y Q9 no?


Y... no sé  Esa es una configuración cuasi complementaria, así que es mitad darlington mitad sziklay, y vas a tener que probar si va con los drivers o con los de salida...pero para empezar lo dejaría "al aire".


----------



## osk_rin

compañeros.

les tengo una consulta, no se si este muy fuera de tema. el punto es que tengo unos parlantes de 16ohms y no se como es que se pueda modificar el amplificador para poder sacarle los 20w a los 16ohms hay alguna manera de hacer esto?

consulto porque pienso que este pequeño diseño se presta a poder modificarse "en mi opinion" no se si esto sea posible.

saludos.


----------



## Quercus

osk_rin dijo:


> compañeros.
> 
> les tengo una consulta, no se si este muy fuera de tema. el punto es que tengo unos parlantes de 16ohms y no se como es que se pueda modificar el amplificador para poder sacarle los 20w a los 16ohms hay alguna manera de hacer esto?



Tienes una forma de hacerlo, solo que vas a sacar bastantes mas, es ponerlo en puente.
El inconveniente esta, en que tendrias que montar cuatro modulos, pero son baratos. 
Asi tendrías 30/40W con esos altavoces, alimentándolo con 20+20v
Saludos


----------



## plarenas

osk_rin dijo:
			
		

> plarenas.
> 
> toda informacion adicional es bien venida , mediciones! de que tipo?  serian interesantes



bueno lo prometido es deuda, en los adjuntos esta la medicion que le hice con un osciloscopio y con el smaart live, donde se ve una respuesta bastante plana.





quercus10 dijo:


> Al final yo también he hecho una versión del Z-30, pues voy a necesitar alguno, con tamaño reducido,  el tamaño es de 90 x 45mm aprox. en la placa estéreo, si no queremos los ajustes es solo colocar una resistencia fija en sustitución tanto del  ajustable de la simetría, como en sustitución del circuito de bias, colocando en su lugar las recomendadas en el esquematico original.
> Los transistores BC549C van bien hasta 28+28v. Con la fuente que lo  he alimentado daba  30+30v con el amplificador encendido pero sin señal de entrada,  estando en ese momento en  30v (máximo permitido según el datasheet) la tensión entre emisor y colector,  he utilizado estos porque los tenia a mano, quien quiera algo mas de margen lo mejor es utilizar BC550B/C.
> En fin, una placa para quien como yo, necesite o quiera, que sea pequeño sin renunciar al ajuste de simetría y de bias y las resistencias del emisor, para un mejor funcionamiento del circuito.
> Las resistencias del emisor van debajo, como se ve en una foto, utilice 0,22Ω/2W.
> Espero que a alguien le sea útil.
> Solo me queda agradecer  a cacho, la modificación del circuito, en la que me he basado para hacerlo.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> PD. Animo jlpua, paciencia y mucho ojo, los comienzos siempre son difíciles.



quercus, arme tu version y funciona muy bien muchas gracias, pero me entra la duda con los potenciometros de ajustes, me puedes explicar lo del ajuste de simetria?


----------



## einsten

hola compañeros del foros estuve leyendo un poco sobre el tema y me gustaria armarlo..los transistores de salida les voy a poner tip35c pero el problema es que no encuentro los transistores bc337 y bc327 ni su reemplazo que mensionaron en alguna pagina... quiero haces el diagrama de la primera pagina o que me recomendarian .. pues se lo quiero poner en unos parlantes de un equipo de 6Ω y 30w lo quiero alimentar con fuente simetrica de 24v rectificados


----------



## Quercus

einsten dijo:


> hola compañeros del foros estuve leyendo un poco sobre el tema y me gustaria armarlo..los transistores de salida les voy a poner tip35c pero el problema es que no encuentro los transistores bc337 y bc327 ni su reemplazo que mensionaron en alguna pagina... quiero haces el diagrama de la primera pagina o que me recomendarian .. pues se lo quiero poner en unos parlantes de un equipo de 6Ω y 30w lo quiero alimentar con fuente simetrica de 24v rectificados



Si no encuentras esos transistores ni su reemplazo, monta uno de los otros diseños que no los utiliza, hay varios con BD139/140 el ultimo lo tienes _aqui_  , además utiliza TIP35C,  si no te convence busca que hay mas, otra solución no veo.
Saludos


----------



## Quercus

plarenas dijo:


> quercus, arme tu version y funciona muy bien muchas gracias, pero me entra la duda con los potenciometros de ajustes, me puedes explicar lo del ajuste de simetria?



Siento mucho no haberme dado cuenta de este mensaje. La simetría regula que los dos ramales,  en amplificadores con alimentación positiva y negativa, queden simetricos con respecto a masa. Con  osciloscopio (más exacto) o con multimetro, con osciloscopio nunca lo hice pues no tengo, tienes que inyectar alterna monitorizando la salida, regulas con el potenciómetro hasta que la onda queda amplificada simetrica.

Con multimetro: estando la entrada de señal cortocircuitada a masa se coloca un multimetro entre masa  y la salida de altavoz, regulando el potenciómetro de simetría debe quedar en 0 voltios o lo mas próximo. Una vez que este caliente vuelve a comprobarlo.
Empieza por una escala de aprox. 2V y después la mas baja que tengas, asi será mas exacto.
Saludos


----------



## plarenas

quercus10 dijo:


> Siento mucho no haberme dado cuenta de este mensaje. La simetría regula que los dos ramales,  en amplificadores con alimentación positiva y negativa, queden simetricos con respecto a masa. Con  osciloscopio (más exacto) o con multimetro, con osciloscopio nunca lo hice pues no tengo, tienes que inyectar alterna monitorizando la salida, regulas con el potenciómetro hasta que la onda queda amplificada simetrica,  con multimetro:
> Estando la entrada de señal cortocircuitada a masa se coloca un multimetro entre masa  y la salida de altavoz, regulando el potenciómetro de simetría debe quedar en 0 voltios o lo mas próximo. Una vez que este caliente vuelve a comprobarlo.
> Empieza por una escala de de aprox. 2V y después la mas baja que tengas, asi será mas exacto.
> Saludos



Gracias quercus, muy buena tu explicación hoy mismo lo pongo en practica y felicitaciones también por tus excelentes aportes.


----------



## Quercus

De nada, no sé si abras leído este tutorial, si no lo has hecho, te lo recomiendo.
  Saludos


----------



## plarenas

Estimados, arme 4 de estos amp para usarlos como parte de un sistema triamplificado mas un subajo, el problema en los ajustes del bias me dio mas menos 70mV pero todo el tiempo tengo un zumbido, probe metiendole una senal alterna pero se monta sobre esta alguien sabe a que se puede deber?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

la fuente esta bien estabilizada???


----------



## plarenas

SSTC dijo:


> la fuente esta bien estabilizada???



No creo que sea la fuente porque aunque no pude medir la frecuencia por lo bajo de la oscilacion, mirando el osciloscopopio debe andar por los 400 Hz


----------



## Don Plaquetin

NO me entendiste la pregunta, puede que sea la fuente de alimentación te lo digo porque me paso una vez


----------



## plarenas

SSTC dijo:


> NO me entendiste la pregunta, puede que sea la fuente de alimentación te lo digo porque me paso una vez



Bueno ya revise y no es la fuente, el ruido comienza cuando le conecto una fuente de audio, lo desconecto y el ruido desaparece.......


----------



## Don Plaquetin

plarenas dijo:


> Bueno ya revise y no es la fuente, el ruido comienza cuando le conecto una fuente de audio, lo desconecto y el ruido desaparece.......



Con eso no me dices nada ademas puede que tengas problema en el cruce ya sea por mala retroalimentación


----------



## Juan222

hola estaba mirando el tema de la fuente, y me estaba preguntando que transformador seria necesario para este proyecto uno de 18+18 , 20+20 o 25+25, pensaba en 5 amp mas o menos, ¿cual me conviene? ¿vale la pena ponerle  un regulador? o con que solo sea simetrica es suficiente. Desde ya muchas gracias. (se supone que cada modulo  consume 20v y algo de 1,5 amp)


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Juan222 dijo:


> hola estaba mirando el tema de la fuente, y me estaba preguntando que transformador seria necesario para este proyecto uno de 18+18 , 20+20 o 25+25, pensaba en 5 amp mas o menos, ¿cual me conviene? ¿vale la pena ponerle  un regulador? o con que solo sea simetrica es suficiente. Desde ya muchas gracias. (se supone que cada modulo  consume 20v y algo de 1,5 amp)




SI el trafo tiene que ser de 17+17 eso cuando lo restificas llega a 20+20 con los diodos y el capacitor (no necesita regulador) y con respecto a el amperaje suma los 20+20 o sea 40 volts y lo dividis por la potencia del amplificador.

de todas forma siempre la potencia del amplificador es la potencia del trafo es matematico 2+2 *easy*


----------



## Juan222

Bueno me alegra comunicar que me equivoque groso con una resistencia, pero la cambie y anda de lo mas bien. Estoy mas que conforme con el sonido y aunque no tengo los componentes definitivos suena muy bien. Ahora pregunto 


¿que valor le pongo a C5? (por ahora esta puenteado)



muchas gracias a todos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juan222

Ya lo hice y esta funcionando ok, tengo dudas con el C3, tu diagrama sigue la logica - con negativo y + con positivo pero en el esquema esta invertido. No volo ningun componente y funciona bien pero me quedo la duda. La otra duda es el valor de C5 y la otra duda es con el condensador de entrada de 2 o 2.2 electrolitico, que no deja ingresar el sonido para las pruebas he tenido que "pasarlo por alto" pero eso tambien me sucede con el anterior diseño. 
Para una mejor disipacion del calor separe el aluminio de la placa con tornillos, de manera que no tuviera que cortar los pines de los transistores. Pero no vale la pena ya que casi no calientan. (por ahi es mi fuente) 

PD: una lampara de 12v y 55W salvo el ampli en etapa de pruebas. 



tecnicdeso dijo:


> *Les dejo otro aporte al hilo. Se trata del amplificador que venimos realizando, pero esta vez utilizando los conocidos 2n3055, económicos y muy adecuados para este montaje.*
> 
> 
> http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/1892/sinclair2nom6.jpg
> 
> 
> Les dejo la documentación necesaria para la realización práctica del proyecto. No he realizado el amplificador con estos componentes, pero lo he revisado varias veces y creo que está completo, incluso he repasado una pista que faltaba en el principio del hilo con el otro diseño.
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Benjamin N

Hola tengo una duda, en el diagrama, De cuanto es c1?? o que sigifica que C1 es de 2M....


----------



## osk_rin

2uf..............................


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*BIENVENIDOS al FORO *

Como podrás ver el capacitor que se muestra como 2M en la primara pagina de este tema, aclaran que *es un capacitor electrolítico no polarizado de 2 micro faradio*, este componente no es necesario comprarlo como me enseño el *Lemur* se hace con 2 capacitores polarizador de 4,7µF unidos en serie acoplando las masas de cada uno y obtienes tu capacitor. SI usas uno solo de 2,2µF te va a funcionar mal lee la primera pagina te la recomiendo un saludo y exitos 

​


----------



## Quercus

Aunque es  mejor *no* polarizado, y si fuese de *poliéster mucho mejor*, si es polarizado funciona perfectamente, tengo en casa 8 modulos de esos con el condensador *polarizado* (parte positiva a la entrada) cuatro y cuatro en sendos amplificadores biamplificados, funcionan que hacen sonrojar a algun estéreo de buena marca que también hay por casa.

  Saludos


----------



## Marrtin

una pregunta .... tengo una fuente regulada con salida 30V simetricos , podria utilizarlos para conformar 2 canales de este amplificador (version stereo)


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Marrtin dijo:


> una pregunta .... tengo una fuente regulada con salida 30V simetricos , podria utilizarlos para conformar 2 canales de este amplificador (version stereo)



si es 30+30 NO

si es 15+15 SI (si pienso que esos 30 son la suma)


----------



## avr

Hola

Estoy montando este ampli y me ha surgido un problema con el trafo, pensé que podría rebobinar uno que tengo por casa, pero me está dando mucha guerra y estoy pensando en comprar uno. ¿Sabeís dónde se puede encontrar uno de 15+15, o 18+18 Voltios y unos 3Amperios, en España? Porque no sé si en las tiendas de electrónica venderán de estos o hay que irse a alguna empresa de bobinado de motores y trafos. ¿Y sabeis lo que pueden cobrar por uno?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Quercus

Un transformador de 15+15V. 3A es fácil de encontrar de *Rogmo* o puede que de *Crovisa* algo más caro, el problema está, en que si es de chapas,  los 3A se refieren casi siempre a colocar la salida en paralelo, ósea 15V  pelados.

  Para los no entendidos esto hace que crean que tienen el transformador adecuado y no es así.
  Suelen venir con un cartón y unas indicaciones de conexión donde se ve lo que digo. Mañana busco alguno y lo pongo para que lo veas.

  Asegúrate de eso antes de comprar y si puedes cómpralo toroide de unos 80/100W

  El precio estará en torno a 30€  el de chapas, el toroide sobre 40€ pero esto depende mucho del comercio.
Saludos


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola tecnicdeso. Como tengo lo necesario para armarlo, lo arme en la proto, le meti 17V simetricos a 6A y lo probe pero al principio me marcaba en la salida 15V y en la entrada 4V y entonces me puse a revisarlo y encontre algunos falsos contactos y bueno, lo volvi a probar y me seguia marcando 12V ahora en salida y pues no se. Le meti 2SA1015 2SC1815 en lugar de los que dice y los 2N3055 si sirven y en las pruebas no se calentaban pero le segui buscando fallas hasta que me marco por fin 0V en salida. Le conecto el celu y un baflesito de .5W y lo alimente y si funcionó! Pero se escuchaba tan bajito que mis audifonos tienen mas volumen  y lo que te pido es que si me puedes orientar. Tan perdido ya no ando en audio, ya arme un ampli de 150W o sea que tan reprobado no estoy en audio 
Espero puedas ayudarme.
Salu2! Y muy buen circuito aunque no lo haga funcionar aun 

Al parecer eso ya se solucionó, lo encendí y suena barbaro. La calidad del circuito es excelente y la del sonido tambien! Los 3055 totalmente frios y todo ok! Pero hay algo que no me gusta y es que en la salida hay 100mV de continua y te queria preguntar si es mu malo porque que yo sepa deben haber 0V en la salida, como maximo 50mV (corrigeme si estoy mal) y esa CC no me agrada, que puedo hacer? Todo esta bien excepto la R de 18K que le puse de 15K y el C de 33pF que le puse de 22pF. Que seria? O es normal que hayan 100mV? La medicion la hago desde la salida y GND para que no creas que me equivoqué 
Salu2! Y gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Don Plaquetin

puede que *Q6 y 7* estén trabajando o solo *Q6 *y los demás no, por eso que se escucha bajo y *17+17 6A* es una bestialidad, pero bueno si no hay otra cosa 

(cuando me refiero a los demos no me refiero a los de salida)


----------



## Sr. Domo

SSTC dijo:


> puede que *Q6 y 7* estén trabajando o solo *Q6 *y los demás no, por eso que se escucha bajo y *17+17 6A* es una bestialidad, pero bueno si no hay otra cosa
> 
> (cuando me refiero a los demos no me refiero a los de salida)



Ya solucioné eso, eran los NPN chicos los que estaban muertos y los cambie y suena que es digno de armar  
Mueve un subwoofer de 4 ohm 30W y uno de medios de 4 ohn 10W en serie y al 50% de potencia retumba todo! Y al 100% de potencia se oye tremendo. Pero no me gustan esos 100mV en salida ._. Con esos 6A tengo para unos 2 o 4 
Me alegra que todo se arregló y esos 3055 por fin les di uso. 

C945... Usé uno para este ampli, y si, es muy bueno al igual que su pareja el 2SA733P, pero tambien son buenos los 2SA1015 y el 2SC1815, tambien se encuentran mucho en aparatos, tengo alrededor de 100 de cada uno 

Salu2!


----------



## niguel

Hice algún tiempo este amplificador en versión stereo , para quien le interesa les dejo los archivos.


----------



## Marce

Buenas noches foreros, tengo una duda, estoy montando este amplificador, con los 2n3055, y para alimentar, use este esquema
Ver el archivo adjunto 2140
 Lo alimento con una fuente 15-0-15 2A, pero mi problema es que al conectar la alimentacion los electroliticos se empiezan a inflar, ahora bien, aca radica mi duda, segun  tengo entendido, si alimento desde los extremos tendria 30v, pero al usar el tap central sacaria solo 15v de cada rama, lo cual rectificado me queda 15x1.4142=21vcc aprox. y los electroliticos que uso soportan 25v (4700mf).
 A mi manera ver el problema son o los diodos (use de 4A) o la placa (la diseñe yo  ) o la cuenta que saque esta recontra mal hecha, y antes de seguir desperdiciando capacitores prefiero consultar con los que saben


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Marce dijo:


> Lo alimento con una fuente 15-0-15 2A, pero mi problema es que al conectar la alimentacion los electroliticos se empiezan a inflar, ahora bien, aca radica mi duda, segun  tengo entendido, si alimento desde los extremos tendria 30v, pero al usar el tap central sacaria solo 15v de cada rama, lo cual rectificado me queda 15x1.4142=21vcc aprox. y los electroliticos que uso soportan 25v (4700mf).


Y cuanta tensión has medido a la salida del rectificador mas filtro???
Por que no es nada extraño que un trafo de 15+15 largue, sin carga apreciable, 17+17 o 18+18, lo que te va a generar una tesión de salida igual o superior a los 25V de aislación de los caps. La solución mas simple es reemplazarlos por caps con 35V de aislación... o más, pero te va a salir mas caro sin mucho sentido.

PD: El PCB "parece" correcto, al menos hasta donde lo miré yo...


----------



## Marce

Perdon por la tardanza, y gracias por darme una mano.
 Sergio, no compre de 50v porque ninguno de los 2 locales que fui los tenia, el mas cercano era de 25v, lo cual para mi estaban perfectos porque al rectificarlos me quedaba 20v por rama.
 Eduardo, cambie los electroliticos por otros de 35v, pero de 220mf, al conectar el tester me marco 17v, 19v y puff  volaron 
 Puede ser que el problema este en mi placa, aunque si alguien es tan amable, me pueden explicar porque los electroliticos van a tierra? pense que tierra quedaba libre, voy a ver si encuentro mas informacion sobre el tema, sino voy a probar otro modelo que encontre con tip35 y tip36.


----------



## Fogonazo

Marce dijo:


> . . .  *Puede ser que el problema este en mi placa*, aunque si alguien es tan amable, me pueden explicar porque los electroliticos van a tierra? pense que tierra quedaba libre, voy a ver si encuentro mas informacion sobre el tema, sino voy a probar otro modelo que encontre con tip35 y tip36.



Que uno de los polos de los electrolíticos se conecte a GND esta bien.

Según la imagen de la placa la polaridad de los electrolíticos (O los diodos) está invertida. Habrá que invertir los diodos *o* los electrolíticos, si inviertes los diodos también cambia la polaridad de la salida de la fuente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Según la imagen de la placa la polaridad de los electrolíticos (O los diodos) está invertida. Habrá que invertir los diodos *o* los electrolíticos, si inviertes los diodos también cambia la polaridad de la salida de la fuente.


Va a tener que invertir los diodos para que coincida con lo que está marcado a la salida de la fuente...


----------



## gabriel8763

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> si la verdad que esos amplificadores eran buenos puse sinclair en google y me aparecio esa pagina de planet sinclair jaja habria qie encontrar el  circuito del z12 asi lo hacemos jeje.



Hola a todos, estuve buscando el circuito del Sinclair Z12 y no lo puedo encontrar.

Mi idea es armarlo, utiliza transistores de germanio.

¿Alguien lo tiene, por favor?

Gracias, Gabriel.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

gabriel8763 dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, sigo interesado en el circuito.
> Tengo la posibilidad de armarlo, si alguien lo tiene, se lo agradeceré.


El segundo hit de Google: http://www.vintage-radio.net/forum/showthread.php?t=67468


----------



## juliangp

Puede estar oscilando, cambia el capacitor c2 por uno de 330pF y contame que pasa







Edit, si es poco el zumbido pone uno de 100pF, y si sigue cambia los excitadores por tip 41 y 42, tuve malas experiencias con los tip 29 y 30, pero me da a sospechar de los 31 y 32, suerte que este esquema suena terrible, lo modifique y ahora tira sus 100w , saludos


----------



## Marce

Buenas, solucione el problema de la fuente, ahora tengo 21v simetricos, pero tengo otra duda, arme el amplificador con los 2n3055, y a la salida tengo lecturas erraticas entre 92mv y 115mv, no se queda estable en ningun momento y siempre varia entre esos mv, en todo momento la fuente se mantiene en 21v, solo varia la salida, y me pasa en ambas placas, revise todo el circuito y no hay malas soldaduras ni componentes mal ubicados, los 2n3055 estan correctamente aislados del disipador, y apenas entibian, lo unico que deberia hacer es agregar otra placa de aluminio para aegurarme de que refrigere bien, volviendo al tema esta lectura es normal? dejo un par de fotos para que vean el trabajo, cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar es bienvenida


----------



## Pablo LB

juliangp dijo:


> Puede estar oscilando, cambia el capacitor c2 por uno de 330pF y contame que pasa
> 
> http://forum.allaboutcircuits.com/c...ato_solido/finali/pic_finaliSS/30W_2N3055.jpg
> 
> Edit, si es poco el zumbido pone uno de 100pF, y si sigue cambia los excitadores por tip 41 y 42, tuve malas experiencias con los tip 29 y 30, pero me da a sospechar de los 31 y 32, suerte que este esquema suena terrible, lo modifique y ahora tira sus 100w , saludos



Cambié los transistores por los mencionados en el diagrama del primer post (BC327/337), excepto los de salida que siguen siendo TIP35C y TIP3055, ha funcionado "bien", el sonido es claro. Como observación Q5 y Q6 entibian sensiblemente. C2 le puse de 180pF, el zumbido leve prevalece, pero aun no mejoro los 4700uF por rama que tiene actualmente. Lo estoy alimentando con un transformador de 15.5vac/1.2A con toma central (reciclado de un TV b/n chino), después de rectificado el multitester indica 22.5 vdc promedio. Seguiré investigando/experimentando...


----------



## Marce

Marce dijo:


> Buenas, solucione el problema de la fuente, ahora tengo 21v simetricos, pero tengo otra duda, arme el amplificador con los 2n3055, y a la salida tengo lecturas erraticas entre 92mv y 115mv, no se queda estable en ningun momento


 Buenas, en el esquema c3 esta la parte positiva a gnd, pero en el pcb esta al revez, ademas de que por algun motivo puse un electrolitico de 220mf, y lleva uno de 47mf  cosas que pasan.. 
 Tengo una duda, los mv en salida se mide gnd-salida, o in/gnd- salida?
 Uniendo in/gnd, y la otra punta del tester en out mide 17mv,  y gnd con out mide 120mv, pero ahora esta mas estable que antes.


----------



## juliangp

comparto el esquema, aunque ya realice el pcb pero no lo pude hacer bien en pdf y el original se me ha borrado


----------



## Pablo LB

juliangp dijo:


> comparto el esquema, aunque ya realice el pcb pero no lo pude hacer bien en pdf y el original se me ha borrado



Lo probaste, es estable?

Saludos.


----------



## juliangp

Lo uso casi todos los días suena "a pleno" jaja muy buena calidad y si, es estable...


----------



## Pablo LB

juliangp dijo:


> Lo uso casi todos los días suena "a pleno" jaja muy buena calidad y si, es estable...



Excelente, me animo a hacerlo, ojalá pueda conseguir un transformador decente (fin de mes).

Gracias.


----------



## juliangp

SERGIOD dijo:
			
		

> Los nodos no se aprecian bien esa es mi duda



Ahí marque los nodos en grande jaja, y abajo tenes el archivo en multisim 12


----------



## Marce

pablolb84 dijo:
			
		

> Si uniste in/gnd, el voltaje de salida está bien en 17mv.
> Slds.


 Muchas gracias por sacarme de la duda, despues de varias rabietas, de probar, desmontar y medir, encontre que Q6 (bc337) era el error en ambas placas, en una estaba en corto, el voltaje caia y los 2n3055 se calentaban mucho, tuve que sarcar todos los transistores chicos y medirlos, y uno estaba en corto, en la otra placa en la salida me mostraba 8v, me fui directo a q6  por algun motivo no podia encontrar cual era la base, midiendo con el tester, nunca me mostraba ohmniaje desde un pin con respecto a los otros 2, probe todas las alternativas, ningun pin marcaba con los otros 2, eso me parecio rarisimo, cambie por uno nuevo, y listo, ambos canales se quedan en 17, 18mv. todos los transistores apenas entibian, ahora solo me falta el pre, el cual elegi este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/ 
 y como protector de altavoces, elegi este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-mas-76435/
Nota: no es un amplificador para un principiante  hay que tener en cuenta vaarias cosas
Saludos!.


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día, alguien probó el amplificador con +/-30v?

Lo tengo funcionando con +/-22v, TIP35 y TIP3055, en la salida, BD140-139 como excitadores, BC546 en el par de entrada diferencial. Soportará +/-30V?

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

pablo.
yo lo use con ese voltaje, precisamente con los BD's  pero a la salida tenia unos tip41 y funcionaba perfecto no se calentaba con 4 ohms.


----------



## jlpua

miren su hoja de datos creo que eso es factible 
http://www.play.com.br/datasheet/BC547.pdf


----------



## osk_rin

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/137119/

cn esas modificaciones te funciona perfecto para los +-30V si sigues el hilo hay mas informacion

saludos.


----------



## avr

Hola

Yo tambien estoy armando este ampli, el Sinclair normalito, con transistores de salida MJE3055; y el resto, BC549, BC337 y BC327; y voltajes de alimentación de +20V y -20V.

De momento he conseguido que uno de los canales funcione, pero el otro no va, y me salen unos voltajes muy raros en los transistores de salida: todas las patas de estos están entre -20V y -19V (salvo el colector de Q8, que sí está a +20V); mientras que en el canal que sí funciona salen voltajes de +20V, +19.3V 0V, -19.3V y -20V, aproximadamente.

En fin, revisaré bien los voltajes de todos los transistores, comparado con el que sí funciona, y probaré a irlos cambiando, por si el fallo está ahí.

Saludos y gracias por lso esquemas de estos amplis.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

avr dijo:


> De momento he conseguido que uno de los canales funcione, pero el otro no va, y me salen unos voltajes muy raros en los transistores de salida: todas las patas de estos están entre -20V y -19V (salvo el colector de Q8, que sí está a +20V)



proba separar los canales y aliméntalos por separados y proba uno primero y después el otro y decidme si los dos andan normales el problema esta en la fuente


----------



## chinoelvago

hola yo arme la version con tip41 y funciono de marravilla ahora estoy con la version que hizo quercus y tengo un problema cuando quiero ajustar el bias mido la resistencia de colector tengo 0v que podra ser a y tambien probe poniedo la resistencia y calentaba bastante pero sonaba bastanete bien a lo estoy alimentado con 40+- por que lei que soportaba hasta 50+- segun quercus gracias por ayuda


----------



## Quercus

chinoelvago dijo:


> ... lo estoy alimentado con 40+- por que lei que soportaba hasta 50+- segun quercus...


  Perdona  ¿Dónde he dicho yo que aguante +-50V? No me suena…

  La mayor tensión a la que lo he probado, ha sido + -30V. aprox. *Puede que aguante* *algo mas* con los transistores adecuados, pero +-40V a mi entender es demasiado y mucho menos con los TIPxx, con ellos no lo alimentaria a más de lo aconsejado +-20V. 
  Por ahí te está creando problemas.  

  Conozco  una versión basada en esta, que hizo juliangp, según sus pruebas funciona bien con +-45V.  
  Pero esta versión, no sería yo quien la probara con esa tensión y mucho menos con +-50V.

  Saludos


----------



## chinoelvago

huuu disculpa no te enojes entonces ese deria ser el problema demasiada tension .la verdad no me acuerdo bien donde lo vi pero disculpa y si tambien bien la reforma para que llegue a 100w . gracias por tu respuesta bajo la tension aver si lo puedo calibrar mejor



me acorde   de aca lo lei pero no lotomes a mal


----------



## Quercus

No puedo tomar a mal algo así, no te preocupes...simplemente quería aclararlo.

  Revisa bien todos los transistores después de la dosis de _“esteroides”_ a la que lo has sometido, puede que alguno se haya vuelto _“estéril”._

  El de la foto no es un Zinclair, es digamos y sin querer ofender a este, de mas  _“alta alcurnia”_  aunque en la foto no lo parezca, por lo compacto.

  Ese, si aguanta +-42V es un P3A de E.S.P.  que funciona a las mil maravillas.


----------



## chinoelvago

hola funciona bien va no se si calienta demasiado o asi esta bien 30ma esta bien para el bias .
no decia el de la foto que esé es que segui en mi lista ,si no por uno de los comenterios en el cual recomendabas el z-30 de cacho gracias por las repuestas


----------



## Quercus

Con 30mA está bien, el que yo monte lo estuve probando entre 30 y 50mA y calentaba muy poco, claro que todo esto depende del radiador que estés utilizando.

  Yo tengo dos amplificadores hechos de la misma forma:  
  Cuatro módulos conectados a un radiador para micro de PC con su ventilador y no hay problemas de temperatura.


----------



## juliangp

el mio tira 100w sobre 8 ohm con 45+45v, pero últimamente estoy experimentando problemas de temperatura por usar aislantes de silicona, ya que no consigo los de mica. Esta basado en este con muuchas modificaciones


----------



## Maurici0

Hola. A este amplificador se le puede subir hasta +-45 v sin problema siempre y cuando cambien los transistores por unos de mayor voltage, sobre todo los inpulsores y finales de 100 v como minimo.


----------



## marioingen

hola estimados tengo un problema con este zinclair y queria confirmar unos valores porque no me anda en lugar del c1 puse 2 electrolitos en serie de 4,7 y en lugar del 10R puse una de 9R1 cual seria el valor correcto de resistencia a colocar?? r7 y r8 son de 100R

gracias de antemano a ver si logro que largue algo

ok.creo que resolvi loa valores de las r. y estaba usando una fuente simple, realizo cambios y despues pruebo y comento.


----------



## marioingen

bueno eh aqui los resultados con fuente 17+17 produce mucha estatica, la musica la amplifica pero con ruido de fondo mucho ruido, yo lo conecte  a la salida de la pc...
por otro lado en gnd en la fuente tengo contra positivo 11 vcc, quizas sea ese el problema,
y en la salida del parlante me marca 7vcc,.........
sugerencias.....


----------



## Pablo LB

Si tienes voltaje CC en la salida para los parlantes, "algo" está mal, si puedes sube imágenes de tu montaje, incluida la fuente de alimentación que estás utilizando. También asegúrate que utilizaste los transistores correctos y las conexiones entre componentes están ok.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas

marioingen dijo:


> bueno eh aqui los resultados con fuente 17+17 produce mucha estatica, la musica la amplifica pero con ruido de fondo mucho ruido, yo lo conecte  a la salida de la pc...
> por otro lado en gnd en la fuente tengo contra positivo 11 vcc, quizas sea ese el problema,
> y en la salida del parlante me marca 7vcc,.........
> sugerencias.....



puentea la entrada y mide la salida si siguen los 7vcc es que tienes algo mal armado


----------



## marioingen

cortocircuite la entrada como pidieron, tengo a la salida un voltaje que oscila entre 20mV y 150 mV sube y baja, enn la fuente de alimentacion simetrica provisoria je, tengo entre +17y 0 11Vcc y entre -17 y 0 7vcc el cero corresponde al punto entre los condensadores unidos +-.

tratare d e probar con fuente simple..............

pd agrego probe con la entrada sin cortocircuitar y tengo 3vcc

otro pd.conegui una fuente simetrica, lo probe y mejora un poco, cortocircuitando la entrada tengo 90mv y el sonido larga distorcionado, quizas es un tema de condensadores a la entrda no tengo los mismos mf de cada lado +y - luego lo soluciono,eso si cuando no le conecto nada a la entrada me capta una radio fm , jeje, acabo de inventar un receptor de radio zinclair.........


----------



## plarenas

marioingen dijo:


> cortocircuite la entrada como pidieron, tengo a la salida un voltaje que oscila entre 20mV y 150 mV sube y baja, enn la fuente de alimentacion simetrica provisoria je, tengo entre +17y 0 11Vcc y entre -17 y 0 7vcc el cero corresponde al punto entre los condensadores unidos +-.
> 
> tratare d e probar con fuente simple..............
> 
> pd agrego probe con la entrada sin cortocircuitar y tengo 3vcc
> 
> otro pd.conegui una fuente simetrica, lo probe y mejora un poco, cortocircuitando la entrada tengo 90mv y el sonido larga distorcionado, quizas es un tema de condensadores a la entrda no tengo los mismos mf de cada lado +y - luego lo soluciono,eso si cuando no le conecto nada a la entrada me capta una radio fm , jeje, acabo de inventar un receptor de radio zinclair.........



al parecer tu problema es en la fuente y podrías tener un problema de algún lazo.


----------



## marioingen

estoy en pruebas ahora sospecho de que me vendieron de reemplazo de los bc327 y bc 337 esten truchos o similar ,me encajaron unos bc560 y unos 416 .ya que la fuente esta impecable.
voy a conseguir los bc327/337 reemplazo y pruebo por que el unico tema es que distrosiona............mucho


----------



## plarenas

marioingen dijo:


> estoy en pruebas ahora sospecho de que me vendieron de reemplazo de los bc327 y bc 337 esten truchos o similar ,me encajaron unos bc560 y unos 416 .ya que la fuente esta impecable.
> voy a conseguir los bc327/337 reemplazo y pruebo por que el unico tema es que distrosiona............mucho



bueno te comento que yo también use unos reemplazos y anduvo pésimo mucho ruido, se calentaban finalmente busque en un lado donde eran mas caros pero venden de buena calidad y problema resuelto, no se si es tu caso pero fue mi experiencia. supongo que el circuito no tiene mucha tolerancia.


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día, ya que van a reemplazar esos transistores, de una vez utilicen BD139-140, yo los utilizo y todo marcha ok. 

Saludos.


----------



## cancerverus266

quercus usare el tuyo solo que es posible poner los bc27/37 en lugar de los 39/40 y conservar los ajustes de bias y offset,obviamente haciendo una pequeña remodelacion


----------



## Quercus

Una opción seria modificarlo como dices, pero  antes de modificar,  mira si encuentras BC639-BC640 buscando la  posición, te coinciden las patas con el BD139/40.

También valen y con la misma distribución:

 2SD667--2SB647

2SC2235—2SA965

Si no los consigues y no te importan las resistencias verticales esta miniatura de 45x45mm derivada de la posteada, en la versión con  BC327/37 seria una solución.


----------



## cancerverus266

quercus te comento que no consigo de esos (ya se acabaron los 327/337)pero consigo los que me recomendaste para otro amplificador que son los d669/b649, C5171/A1930,2sc2235/2sa949 se pueden usar en sustitución de los bd139/140 (me viene a la mente la frase usar cañones para matar moscas) y reemplazando el bc549 por el 546/547 estos si los consigo originales (según un medidor de hfe que me vendió el de la tienda).


----------



## Quercus

Si consigues los dos primeros, D669/B649 son como los BD139/140 de encapsulado y valen. 
Y cualquiera de los que comentas BC549 y BC546/7 de reemplazo de los BC550.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola. Despues de unos cuantos años que publiqué el post inicial, debo decir que veo que muchos de vosotros habeis tenido problemas con algunos tipos de transistores estilo bc337/bc327/bc546/ y similares. Debo decir que este circuito lo he estado implantando en amplificadores de HIFI, en los cuales había que sustituir el circuito hibrido, y hace años que funcionan perfectamente (Siempre sin sobrepasar los 22V simétricos de alimentación.) 
Los he hecho con resistencias SMD, resistencias de 0.1W, transistores de todo estilo y maneras, y jamás dió un problema de distorsion, roturas de resistencias ni nada por el estilo. Tambien debo decir que no les he llevado al límite habitualmente.


Cualquier tipo de transistor, que sea capaz de soportar la tensión  puede funcionar sin problemas. Como transistores finales, lo mismo. Cualquier tipo NPN bipolar funciona. Desde el típico 2n3055 hasta 2sC5200, pasando por TIP33C, TIP35C,  BD243C o cualquier residuo de transistores que tengamos en el cubo de "lo guardo por si un dia..."  

Si seguimos el esquema original, con sus polaridades y valores, debe funcionar a la primera, sin mas.

Me alegra años despues, haber inspirado a tanta gente en este proyecto.


Gracias a todos.


----------



## cancerverus266

hola estaba re-leyendo el post y me di cuenta que no están las modificaciones que proponia fogonazo, podrían volver a ponerlas si alguien las tiene y comentar como le fue con las mismas


----------



## cancerverus266

buenas a todos bueno despues de atosigar a quercus y demas del foro me decidi por hacer la version sencilla eso y que tuve algunos problemas de salud con uno de mis hijos y terminamos un poco cortos de plata pero en fin ya todo se soluciono favorablemente y tuve tiempo de armarlo aqui van unas fotos aun falta otro modulo.
en una parte del post lei que en este amplificador era bueno que se calentara un poco,pero por otro lado me queda la duda sobre el embalamiento termico que tambien se  menciona en el foro (con un pequeño ventilador funcionando a 5v no se calienta nada a maximo volumen).
Para ser sincero se escucha muy bien este amplificador.
gracias al todos los participantes en este tema ya que me evito muchos posibles problemas  y funciono a la primera.







[/URL] Subido en subir imagenes[/IMG]






[/URL] Subido en subir imagenes[/IMG]







[/URL] Subido en subir imagenes[/IMG]






[/URL] Subido en subir imagenes[/IMG]


----------



## osk_rin

Este fue mi primer amplificador transistorizado y funciona excelentemente bien , muy buen montaje, a caso deseas hacer un 2.1??


----------



## cancerverus266

no mas bien son 6 canales para el crossover de silicon pero con el pcb de cejas


----------



## palomo

Perdón dices ¿6 canales? en la foto yo veo 3 o sera que tienes otra placa similar, este amplificador lo arme tal y como esta al principio sin las mejoras que luego salieron, asta la fecha sigue dando batalla.

Saludos


----------



## cancerverus266

asi es en la foto solo aparece un modulo el otro aun esta en pañales


----------



## cancerverus266

buenas noches voy a armar el transformador para esta etapa  mi duda es la siguiente  que es mejor un secundario de +-16 a 4a  o  2 secundarios de +-16 a 2a y alimentar cada modulo con un secundario.
de antemano gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## diegomj1973

cancerverus266 dijo:


> buenas noches voy a armar el transformador para esta etapa  mi duda es la siguiente  que es mejor un secundario de +-16 a 4a  o  2 secundarios de +-16 a 2a y alimentar cada modulo con un secundario.
> de antemano gracias por la ayuda.



Si lo que pretendés es maximizar el crosstalk entre canales, conviene alimentarlos con transformadores por separado (que no necesariamente implica un mismo transformador con varios secundarios).

Lo que sucede con tu diseño es que lamentablemente tenés al menos tres canales compartiendo disipador y placa: esto te reduce significativamente la separación (crosstalk) por la modulación térmica y la inducción eléctrica por proximidad física entre canales.

Personalmente, con lo que ya tenés construído, no le gastaría adicionalmente en separar con 2 o más transformadores.

Saludos

PD: fijate en un post de Dr. Zoidberg sobre un amplificador de ocho canales..., donde personalmente le sugerí un cambio en sus transformadores para minimizar ruidos y mejorar crosstalk.


----------



## cancerverus266

gracias diegomj1973 la foto que viste solo usare 2 canales (aun no los separo)quiero armar un sistema de 6 canales para el crossover usare 2 de este modulo hifi para agudos , 2 que arme de una fuente de coche que le fallo la fuente y dos de quercus de 100watts de 2 pares de transistores siklai creo  se llama tomo fotos y subo de los amplis que quiero usar para que me puedan orientar en el tema de los transformadores.
por cierto me dejaste pensando en lo que dijiste del cross ya que volvi a hacer el crossover por que al conectarlo tenia zumbido en los medios pero alimentaba todo con un solo tranformador(crossover amplificadores,protectores de parlante y demas yerbas).


----------



## cancerverus266

se puede reemplazar el bc640 por el 2sa965 tanto para este amplificador y para el darlington de quercus


----------



## Quercus

Hola cancerverus.

Se pueden reemplazar el uno al otro siempre que la tensión respete al BC640.

El 2SA965 ha estado funcionando en alguna versión del Darlington


----------



## josebar

hola todos es mi primer amplificador lo ire armando gracias soy jose de costarrica


----------



## josebar

josebar dijo:


> hola todos es mi primer amplificador lo ire armando gracias soy jose de costarrica



ok gracias a todos los del foro ya termine la tarjeta listo para armar la pregunta es si necesita un reley a la salida o se puede donectar de la bobina al parlante


----------



## crimson

Hola josebar, es conveniente siempre poner un relay a la salida, que produzca un retardo en la conexion del parlante, para evitar el "plop" de encendido e incluso que detecte un posible cortocircuito u oscilación. Hay un par de temas desarrollados en el Foro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cion-integral-amplificadores-altavoces-79006/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-mas-76435/
Saludos C


----------



## josebar

gracias crimson al foro es una nueva escuela para mi, sigo con el proyecto y otros mas al terminar subire fotos


----------



## fff

saludos a todo el foro, quisiera armar este amplificador y mi preguntas son las siguientes:

poseo un amp marca fisher cuyo integrado STK 4191II dejo de funcionar y no logro conseguirlo, se alimenta a +-35v

Es posible usar el esquema de la 1era pagina que posteo el amigo tecnicdeso

con diodos zener bajar a +-20v y que no se comprometa la calidad de audio, para mi no es importante que sea de mucha potencia sino hacer un enjendro para no dejar morir el gabinete del amplificador en cuestion


----------



## crimson

Hola fff, para alimentar un amplificador necesitás algo más resistente:





fijate aquí, aunque probablemente haya que recalcular el diodo zener:
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2014/03/reductor-de-tension-para-amplificadores.html

Edito: sería éste circuito:

Saludos C


----------



## Bilbon

Amigos del foro, tengo una pregunta: es posible armar dos de estos amplis en puente, alimentarlos con un trafo de 21,5+21,5 y conectarlo a un parlante de 6 ohms? Todos los projectos de amplis en puente que he encontrado aconsejan una impedancia minima de 8.... Estoy armando un tri-amplificado con trafo único, entonces preciso de un ampli de más potencia para los graves. Mi idea es armar 4 amplis simples (2 a 2 en puente) para los graves y 4 P3A (2 estereo) para medios/agudos.

Crimson, este regulador que citastes me funcionaria para regular los P3A en unos 22+22V? Los transistores del regulador necesitan de grandes disipadores?


----------



## pandacba

Lamentablemente no, porque con ese trafo se te va a casi 30+30 en continua por otro lado, para el caso es un ampli de 8 ohms mìnimos por lo tanto para ser dispueto en BTL(puente) la impedancia deberia ser de 16 ohms, y vos lo queres utilizar con 6, imposible!!!!


----------



## Bilbon

Ok, gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola, te aconsejaría utilizar otro amplificador que sea capaz de manejar ese voltaje, así no pierdes potencia en los reguladores. Saludos.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

ska_gatotw dijo:


> La duda es si puedo usar como reemplazo del TIP3055 transistores  2sc2625, ya que aunque no sean caros los TIP (como mucho...$4) tengo  muchos de los otros y quiero aprovecharlos para algo.



Lei todo y no me quedo claro si la respuestas de (tecnicdeso) cuando dice todo correcto se referia tambien al reemplazo de los TIPXXXX por los 2SC2625, gracias.



tecnicdeso dijo:


> todo correcto. Esta es la correccion a la fuente de la que se estuvo hablando anteriormente. Dispondrás de una fuente excelentemente regulada, que te va a proporcionar 19,3V aproximados con un amperio de carga...
> 
> Un consejo mio, tambien es que utilices condensadores 103 en la fuente, para evitar ruidos de red en el amplfiicador
> Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> Lei todo y no me quedo claro si la respuestas de (tecnicdeso) cuando dice todo correcto se referia tambien al reemplazo de los TIPXXXX por los 2SC2625, gracias.


  Mira lo que comenta aquí:


tecnicdeso dijo:


> Cualquier tipo de transistor, que sea capaz de soportar la tensión puede funcionar sin problemas. Como transistores finales, lo mismo. Cualquier tipo NPN bipolar funciona. Desde el típico 2n3055 hasta 2sC5200, pasando por TIP33C, TIP35C, BD243C o cualquier residuo de transistores que tengamos en el cubo de "lo guardo por si un dia..."
> 
> Si seguimos el esquema original, con sus polaridades y valores, debe funcionar a la primera, sin mas.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Graciasssss, "quercus10" si bien lo habia leido no preste atencion a ese concepto, ,te agradezco porque justo tengo muchos transistores en el cubo de "lo guardo por si un dia..." 

jajajaja


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

bloosreine dijo:


> Aca agrego fotos de solo un canal a medio terminar.
> falta el montaje de todos y poner todo en forma prolija
> 
> http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0005ct6.jpg         TRAFO
> 
> http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0002zd4.jpg         Los transistores de atras
> 
> http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0004of6.jpg        Los capacitores (Beta)
> 
> http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0021fj1.jpg         Vista superior
> 
> http://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0022de4.jpg        Vista inferior con pistas estañadas
> 
> http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0026qm7.jpg        Los disipadores
> 
> http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0035bk2.jpg         El gabinete(transeptor marino de los años 70)
> 
> http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0025hh6.jpg        Mas de los disipadores
> 
> agregare mas cuando lo terminede armar
> Saludos!



Queria decir que es una lastima no poder ver la imagenes con el tiempo si estan alojadas en un servicio externo al foro, no se podrian incluir como todas en el mismo post o indicarme como las ubico para verlas,  Gracias


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Quiero decir con ello, que este tipo de fuente es el muy utilizado. Si realizamos la simetría con su respectivo 79xx, tendremos una fuente estabilizada simñetrica capaz de entregar muchos amperios, y se podrá observar que los reguladores integrados 78xx y 79xx ni se enteran a plena carga.



Trate de entender como seria el esquema del 79xx pero no logre desarrollarlo, ,podrias pasar la simetria dell mismo, gacias.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

luismc dijo:


> Podemos evitar esto bajando las resistencias a 180 ohms, que no es ningún problema si los Zener son de 5w como en el esquema. Además se añaden dos condensadores C1 y C2 de 47uF como mínimo para garantizar una mayor estabilidad y reserva de energía para las bases de Q1 y Q2.


los C1 y C2 de 47uF son ceramicos, MKT, ,o ?



luismc dijo:


> Aún así confieso que no me gustan las fuentes reguladas en serie para  los amplificador de audio, y menos para los de potencia, donde este tipo  de circuitos son capaces de entregar corriente pero no tienen  absolutamente ninguna capacidad de "absorber" corrientes de retorno. He  probado este tipo de fuentes y su resultado (al oído) no me gustan,  prefiero una fuente sin regular. En todo caso una regulada tipo shunt,  que sí puede absorber corriente.



Me intereso este ultimo comentario, podrias ampliarlo mas? estoy en la etapa de la fuente y quiciera tener claro todo para hacerla,  gracias pr tus aportes.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Les dejo un documento para que lean los distintos tipos de ruído en los componentes pasivos de los circuitos:
> 
> http://www.cps.unizar.es/~te/Docencia_archivos/eatelc_archivos/ruido2.pdf


esta direccion da not found error 404 ,  donde mas se puede encontrar esta informacion?


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

AlEJO7534 dijo:


> La etapa rectificadora elegida de la fuente tambien fue una que posteo mariano para unos TDA en una ocasion pasada con dos capacitores electroliticos de 4700(uf),en mi caso a 35V estos y 4 diodos a 6 Amperios (P600J) + 2 resistencias de 1K a 1 vatio y 2 capacitores de 100(nf) ojala en poliester.


Disculpas he buscado la fuente que pudo haber posteado mariano y no la ubico tenes el link o algun dato que me permita ubicarla? gracias


----------



## zorrux

Este es el PCB de la fuente que buscas


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Vlad dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Esta es la nueva version de la PCB,
> como es para transistores TO-220 como los Tip 31C o  Tip 41C,
> ahora mide 32mm por 36 mm y no es necesario doblar los pines de los transistores
> para montar al disipador.


puedo preguntar con que programa de diseño se pueden hacer estas pistas (curbas y rellenos con mejor terminacion) gracias





Cacho dijo:


> Porque tenía unos cuantos en el cajón. Además soportan más tensión que los 549 y son de bajo ruido también.
> 
> Saludos



Solo para aprender, puede ser que haya leido que lod 549 son o se prestan mas para esa etapa que los 550 pese a ser casi iguales?  

GRACIAS


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Encontre este sitio y esto aporta algo?
Bajo el titulo:
Sinclair Z -30 rev2014 - proyecto para el 45 aniversarioEn 1969 ella apareció en el amplificador de construcción modular Reino Unido ,
Sinclair Proyecto 60

(Esta en checo, yo lo traduje con google y quedo muy bien)
http://docplayer.cz/5003225-Sinclair-z-30-rev2014-projekt-ke-45-vyroci-kategorie-retro-1-uvod.html


----------



## CHUWAKA

Holas alguien me podría informar si el tan querido z30 cuanto tiene de hifi osea cuanta distorsión tiene,no recuerdo haberlo leído ...estoy en preparativos de armarlo para remplazar mi 2.1 de la tv y me gustaría aser uno que sea lo más bajo en distorsión posible ..pregunta este cumple con los requisitos???? Saludos y feliz día del trabajador .....


----------



## Quercus

Creo que la distorsión que pueda tener este amplificador, que estará seguro por debajo del 1%, no es identificable a oído.

Para cualquier montaje, creo que es muuuucho más sano, replantearse:

*Necesito 20W de escucha pues monto uno de 30W mínimo, la distorsión va a caer en picado y la exigencia del circuito también. 

*Si no, tienes que montar uno de los que tienen 0,00X de distorsión que es muuuucho más complicado y caro de montar. Depende de lo *práctico* que seas*, aunque de ese “club” no soy yo, que quede claro.

*A parte de esto te puedo decir, que tengo 2 amplificadores de estos con cuatro módulos cada uno, 2 para estéreo medios y agudos y 2 en puente para graves, además montados sin ninguna revisión aconsejada, pues tienen bastante tiempo y con componentes normalitos, aun así le han puesto los dientes largos a más de uno cuando lo han escuchado.

Si tuviesen esas mejoras y componentes de calidad, algo mejorarían seguro.

Hay que tener en cuenta que este amplificador, montado en 2.1 con filtro activo, en la configuración que yo utilizo, si se alimenta con ±20V *y con la fuente indicada*, se dispone de alrededor de 80W en total, poco mas, poco menos, *con el corte del filtro adecuado*. Y que se puede alimentar sin problemas con algo más de ±25V si se utiliza *alguna* revisión posterior al original. Lo que puede acercar la cifra a 120W aprox. Para escucharlo en casa creo que va bien, pero bueno, gustos hay de todos tipos.

  Esto limitado por el corte del filtro, en realidad serian mas potencia. 

  Si esto no te convence, avisa, que hay muchos para aconsejar…


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Buenos días:
En aras de conservar la pureza de éste diseño (el amplificador con el PCB de la versión de Joaquín (Quercus10) que voy a realizar en cuanto termine el traslado a mi nuevo domicilio, y que os garantizo que si todo va como debe os va a sorprender su aspecto) consideraba que era necesario "respetar" los estándares de la época ( a los que tenemos "taitantos" años de edad y llevamos una vida en esto de la electrónica, ya no nos llama la atención "el tamaño", entiéndase megawatios, pues realizábamos circuitos y montajes allá sobre 1980, sino que vamos "mas allá" ) de ahí que he localizado, y os anexo en PDF, el previo que Sinclair utilizaba por aquella época y que es el complemento idóneo para éste circuito y para acercarse al máximo al estándar de aquella época.
A ver que os parece, así como que necesito de vuestra colaboración:
Desconozco los transistores y no puedo simularlo ( en casa del herrero cuchillo de palo, no dispongo ni de un maldito polímetro, de ahí que monte circuitos probados, si es preferible sin ajustes y que sé que funcionan ).
Lleva un switch que varía la ganancia, respuesta e impedancia entre los dos primeros transistores, eso creo que sí es necesario conservarlo en aras de la pureza del diseño, el resto es superfluo, entrada y salida, los selectores y/o salidas de grabación que cada uno los cablee a su antojo.
 Por último si tras debatir y "modernizar" el circuito, alguno se anima a hacer un PCB con los potenciómetros en placa (para evitar cableados ) lo realizaré. Mi gran asignatura pendiente en esto de los circuitos ha sido el diseño de los PCB´s (me salen feos como el culo, lo siento moderadores pero es la palabra que más se ajusta a la realidad ).
En fin mi idea es homenajear al circuito de aquella época ( que más o menos es cuando nací ).
Gracias a todos, perdonar por la "novela" y recibid un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Aprovechando las vacaciones y las horas centrales del día que hace mucho calor y estoy en casa he realizado este montaje del Sinclair os cuento :
Mi compañero de despacho ( además de electrónico industrial soy abogado ) me dijo que montará algo para oír música en las horas de trabajo que pasamos allí.
Pensé en hacerlo a la vista pues él que es sólo de letras ni se imagina esto de la electrónica ( soy técnico de Telefónica, Movistar para Sur América desde 1988 y cuando le habló de telecomunicaciones me mira asombrado ) así que dicho y hecho.
Esta montado sobre dos maderas de parquet de de suelo, trafo de 2x15 v y dos pedazos de condensadores Trobo de 10000 microfaradios por rama, puente de 8 amperios y montaje de masas en estrella sobre una barra de cobre que une los dos electrolíticos.
El PCB de Joaquín Quercus10 ( gracias Joaquín ) finales TIP 3055 y lo ataco a pelo desde jack de 3,5 mm ( probado con dos tabletas, tres móviles y dos PC's ) de hecho como veis en las fotos (  disculpar la calidad pues estoy en el campo y uso la tableta de mi hija ) he anulado el potenciómetro de volumen pues actúo sobre el volumen de la fuente.
Al grano: suena FANTÁSTICO, no me lo esperaba en absoluto. Ni un ruido de fondo, potencia de sobra, graves brutales muy dinámico y nada fatigosa su escucha. Tengo dos baffles Sony de dos vías con woofer de 6,5 pulgadas oyendo House de Ibiza saltaban de la mesa !!!!!.
En fin recomiendo plenamente su elaboración.
Tras vacaciones a por el Fapesa de Crimson.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

No puedo dejar de comunicaros que tras probar profundamente éste equipo con unos buenos altavoces es FANTÁSTICO.
Un saludo.


----------



## maxep

hola, solo queria comentarles que despues de años, sigo disfrutando del hermoso sonido de este amplificador, hoy en dia con un par de klipsch refence, y audio en flac o alac. es excelente!, suena como si estubiera ahi escuchando en vivo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

maxep dijo:


> hola, solo queria comentarles que despues de años, sigo disfrutando del hermoso sonido de este amplificador, hoy en dia con un par de klipsch refence, y audio en flac o alac. es excelente!, suena como si estubiera ahi escuchando en vivo.



Hola Maxep, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo,es un circuito maravilloso que creo que no se ha generalizado en el Foro por esa tendencia a descartar los circuitos que no aspiran al megawatio.
Una consulta, ???? Que versión montaste ????. Yo monté la versión de Joaquín Quercus 10, que es el DaVinci de los PCB's  pero por problemas de vista de cerca casi me quedo ciego, fue un esfuerzo titánico para mi realizar este montaje tan compacto, de hecho usé lupas de relojero para soldar, si bien tras ver el resultado final mereció la pena.
En fin, ????? Conoces alguna versión del circuito NO tan reducida ?????  
Está siendo este circuito el reclamo de toda la gente que lo ve y lo escucha e igual me animo a montar otros para mis allegados pero NO puede ser tan reducido como el que realicé.
Enhorabuena, gracias y recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## Quercus

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Hola Maxep, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo,es un circuito maravilloso que creo que no se ha generalizado en el Foro por esa tendencia a descartar los circuitos que no aspiran al megawatio.
> Una consulta, ???? Que versión montaste ????. Yo monté la versión de Joaquín Quercus 10, que es el DaVinci de los PCB's  pero por problemas de vista de cerca casi me quedo ciego, fue un esfuerzo titánico para mi realizar este montaje tan compacto, de hecho usé lupas de relojero para soldar, si bien tras ver el resultado final mereció la pena.
> En fin, ????? Conoces alguna versión del circuito NO tan reducida ?????
> Está siendo este circuito el reclamo de toda la gente que lo ve y lo escucha e igual me animo a montar otros para mis allegados pero NO puede ser tan reducido como el que realicé.
> Enhorabuena, gracias y recibe un cordial saludo.



 Hola Juan Carlos, gracias por la comparación pero creo que te has pasado “algunos pueblos” por no decir “países enteros”.
  Tengo ese “maldito virus” de querer compactar todo. 
  Hay una versión que hizo Cacho y que igual te viene bien.  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/206068/


----------



## maxep

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Hola Maxep, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo,es un circuito maravilloso que creo que no se ha generalizado en el Foro por esa tendencia a descartar los circuitos que no aspiran al megawatio.
> Una consulta, ???? Que versión montaste ????. Yo monté la versión de Joaquín Quercus 10, que es el DaVinci de los PCB's  pero por problemas de vista de cerca casi me quedo ciego, fue un esfuerzo titánico para mi realizar este montaje tan compacto, de hecho usé lupas de relojero para soldar, si bien tras ver el resultado final mereció la pena.
> En fin, ????? Conoces alguna versión del circuito NO tan reducida ?????
> Está siendo este circuito el reclamo de toda la gente que lo ve y lo escucha e igual me animo a montar otros para mis allegados pero NO puede ser tan reducido como el que realicé.
> Enhorabuena, gracias y recibe un cordial saludo.



<hola, use la version de tecnideso. alimentado con trafo 15+15 v
de echo ahora ahora estoy armando otro par, ya que tengo los componentes.
consulta: puedo reemplazar los bc327 y bc337 , por 2n3906 y 2n3904?
Por otro lado me quedaron 2 bc107 y 2bc337, puedo usar los bc107 en reemplazo de los bc327?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Que te lo confirmen otra persona además de mí, a la primera pregunta SI.
A la segunda pregunta creo que No.
Creo que los 2N39xx y BC 3xx son de mayor potencia que el BC107.
El BC107 estaría el la línea de los BC5xx de entrada.
En el transcurso de estos mensajes he montado otro Sinclair para realizar un experimento para un subwoofer; es el diseño de Joaquín Quercus 10 ( me agencié unas gafas Lupa pues de cerca me veo menos que un pene vendado ), trato de 2x18 v , o sea +/- 25 filtrados con 9.400 microfaradios, transistores previos BC 5xx, excitación BD1xx y un par final 2N3055 de ST, ni resistencias de emisor ni ajuste de vías, soldar y enchufar; pruebas sobre un woofer de coche de 6 pulgadas y 4 ohmnios (que no será el definitivo sino para probar) cuatro horas a toda mecha en el sótano de mi trabajo para no molestar y el sub !!! Se movía del suelo de los golpes !!!!.
Es increíble éste circuito, es plug and Play, se monta, se alimenta y a funcionar, ni ajustes,ni medidas de precaución al arranque ( bombilla es serie, menos tensión inicial al arranque....... ) Ni nada.
Cuando leo en otros hilos los problemas que tienen otro compañeros con sus circuitos ( MOSFET 50 w, el de 100 wat con TIP142, Tip 147, etc..... ) Me acuerdo de este Sinclair y sus bondades.
He montado con este 5 ( el de las fotos más arriba para mi despacho de abogados, otros dos que montó mi hermano para su casa y éste para un sub que estoy maquinando ) y en los 5 la experiencia ha sido excelente.
No requiere ninguna estabilización térmica de excitación, los transistores de la placa SIN disipador ni contacto térmico alguno con los finales, vaya solitos y al aire, he usado TIP 3055 y 2N3055, estos si bien refrigerados pero con un simple radiador bueno de aluminio, ni Cooler ni nada. Ni ajuste de ofsett, ni de vías, la resistencia que recomienda el esquema original y tampoco resistencias de emisor en los finales.
En estas condiciones, ni se embala ni oscila, ni hace Nada extraño, lo único que hace es funcionar FANTÁSTICAMENTE y proporcionar muchas horas de calidad y placer.
Un abrazo.



P.D.: Es más no llevan ni retardo de conexión, lo enchufas y pega un pequeño toc al arranque y como le pongo mucho filtrado para tener buenos graves ( que son fantásticos) al apagarlo está sonando unos 6 segundos mientas se descargan los condensadores, como en mi viejo Vieta dé cuando era joven.


----------



## SKYFALL

Quercus dijo:


> Hola Juan Carlos, gracias por la comparación pero creo que te has pasado “algunos pueblos” por no decir “países enteros”.
> Tengo ese “maldito virus” de querer compactar todo.
> Hay una versión que hizo Cacho y que igual te viene bien.  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/206068/



Hola Quercus a mi me pasa igual tiendo a realizar los impresos lo mas compacto posible, pues se gana tanto espacio global como fibra de vidrio o baquelita, mas que todo me agrada verlo compacto y tan funcional como uno full size.

Un saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973

Este es mi humilde aporte respecto al esquemático del primer post de este thread: subo las curvas de distorsión vs. frecuencia para dos niveles de potencia de salida (a 1 y 20 W sobre 8 ohmios), como así también la respuesta en frecuencia a - 3 dB, el PSRR y el slew rate.

El slew rate del esquema original está en el orden de los 5,5 V / useg aprox., y se ve un tanto asimétrico, aunque es aceptable a los fines prácticos.

Como aporte personal, subo dos versiones adicionales:

Versión 2: minimiza en forma importante la distorsión respecto del esquema original por debajo de los 2 KHz a 1 W y por debajo de los 500 Hz a 20 W, todo sobre 8 ohmios. Aumenta el ancho de banda y baja la fci.

Versión 3: minimiza en forma importante la distorsión respecto de la versión 2 por encima de los 700 Hz a 1 W y por encima de los 2 KHz a 20 W, todo sobre 8 ohmios. Mejora el slew rate y se torna más simétrico que el del original (o lo que resulta lo mismo, de la versión 2, también).

THD vs. Frecuencia para dos niveles de potencia sobre 8 ohmios (1 y 20 W), para las tres versiones (original, versión 2 y versión 3):



Respuesta en frecuencia de esquema original y versión 2, todo sobre 8 ohmios:



PSRR de esquema original y versión 2, todo sobre 8 ohmios:



Como puede observarse, el PSRR no es alto (en absoluto), aunque ayuda el hecho que los consumos en reposo sean mínimos y esto no traduzca ruidos evidentes a la salida sin presencia de señal en la entrada del amplificador. Por ende, conviene mantener el bías un tanto bajo, por este tema y, principalmente, por motivos térmicos.

Slew rate de esquema original y versión 2, todo sobre 8 ohmios:



Vean cómo mejora el slew rate en la versión 3, sobre 8 ohmios:



Como puede observarse, el amplificador se torna más rápido y simétrico, lo cual es mejor.

Versión 2:



Versión 3:



Algo interesante a notar en el esquema original y en menor parte del espectro en el de la versión 2 es que la distorsión no se refleja menor conforme sea menor la potencia de salida, sino que sucede lo contrario a lo que normalmente debería suceder (principalmente, por encima de 1.5 KHz). En la versión 3, salvo aún en menores zonas del espectro (por encima de los 4.5 KHz), sucede exactamente al revés, como es de esperar. En la versión 3 hay una mejora en el offset de voltaje de salida.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por qué pones un cap tan grande (4700u) para desacople de CC en la red de ganancia??
Has analizado que sucede si bajás la ganancia de lazo cerrado?


----------



## diegomj1973

El capacitor de 4700 uF resultó necesario para mantener la THD lo más plana posible hasta los 20 Hz aprox., habiendo fijado el de entrada en los 100 uF (el que también resulta grande). Probando con valores menores (2200 uF o menos), comenzaba a despegar la curva de THD en esa misma frecuencia. La idea fué tratar de mantener la misma constante de tiempo en la red de entrada que en la red en derivación de la realimentación. La inductancia propia puede llegar a jolestar (conjunción de las palabras jode y molestar, según un conocido docente que tuve) en alta frecuencia, lo que habría que contener parcialmente con algún otro capacitorcito en paralelo, de tipo acorde al rango alto del espectro.

Bajar la ganancia a lazo cerrado tendría impacto directo en mejorar la precisión con que se corrigen los errores en alta frecuencia, donde este amplificador se queda algo corto (para mi gusto). También mejoraría la relación señal a ruido, por involucrar resistencias de la red de realimentación más bajas (bajaría la de 39 K, al menos). Habría que ver cómo queda la estabilidad y si es necesario compensar adicionalmente. De seguro aumentaría el ancho de banda, ya que nos extendemos hacia arriba en frecuencia. También habría que ver cómo queda el offset, ya que no hay un efectivo sistema para asegurar la mejor simetría en el par de entrada, que lo contenga al mínimo. Todo esto no lo he analizado aún en el simulador.

Lo que no me gusta en absoluto es el PSRR: demasiado bajo, para mi gusto.

Una simple y económica forma de mejorar el PSRR, sería:



Vean que se mantuvo la resistencia de 18 K, como para poder reconexionarla a + Vcc y, de esta forma, aprovecharla sin agregar más que dos componentes adicionales. La mejora es de 25,8 dB en 100 Hz. Hay una merma en el ruido de Johnson, también.



Además, si se aplica la técnica de bootstrapping sobre la resistencia de 18 K (particionándola en dos) a través de un capacitor de 22 uF hacia - Vcc, se logra un aumento adicional del PSRR en 7,34 dB en los 100 Hz. Con esta reforma, el amplificador tendría que quedar bastaaante más claro en los espacios de poca estridencia, si el filtrado de alimentación no es muy generoso, mejorando la relación señal a ruido original en alrededor de los 33,14 dB aprox.



Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Gracias Diego.
"DaVinci" (y lo sabes.........;-)  ) haznos un PCB bonito para estas mejoras por favor.
Un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973

Hay mejoras que pueden ser probadas sin hacer cambios en la placa original: el cambio de los condensadores de acople de entrada y el de derivación de la realimentación (versión 2), como así también todos los que se citan en la versión 3.

Para implementar los cambios de la versión 3, sugeriría ir mirando muy de cerca cómo se dé la respuesta impulsional de salida ante un escalón unitario en la entrada, ya que estamos jugando con la estabilidad del circuito. Lo que pueden hacer es reducir la resistencia de 2K2 a 1K5, sin quitar el capacitor original de 33 pF y, luego, ir bajando de valor progresivamente hasta el sugerido de 12 pF (de ser posible y si la onda cuadrada de salida sale sin sobreimpulsos visibles importantes).

La versión que requeriría una nueva placa para alojar esos 2 a 4 componentes mencionados (dependiendo si aplican o no bootstrapping a la ccs del par diferencial), sería la 4. Hay que notar que la implementación de la mejora del PSRR ha sido mostrada sobre el esquemático original, pero es posible hacerlo sin modificaciones sobre el esquemático de la versión 2 o 3, también.

Estaría muy bueno que quien implemente los cambios, informe las mediciones prácticas para contrastarlas contra las simulaciones e, incluso, comente brevemente sus impresiones subjetivas al escucharlo con las modificaciones.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Gracias Diego.
> "DaVinci" (y lo sabes.........;-) ) haznos un PCB bonito para estas mejoras por favor.
> Un abrazo.


  Bueno…  gracias nuevamente, para esto no hace falta que me tientes mucho, si el esquema me gusta… me apunto rápidamente… 

  Aunque ahora estoy bastante liado por _“mandato de la señora de la casa”_  con el mobiliario del salón, buscaré algo de tiempo e intentare que así sea.  

  Pero antes, habría que probar como indica Diego, esas reformas/mejoras,  para hacer algo *casi definitivo* (nunca lo es, por lo menos el diseño…) y no andar con muchas modificaciones después.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Gracias Joaquín, tu mujer y la mía deben ser familia pues para mí siempre hay tareas esperando. De hecho me ha especializado en bolsa como los brókers : la bolsa de basura, la bolsa del supermercado............;-)
El problema lo encuentro en recolocar el capacitor de 4700 microfaradios en el PCB por su tamaño, de hecho en el diseño original es de 47 microfaradios y en tu diseño es de 220 y yo que los suelo comprar de más tensión de la recomendada por seguridad, ya me las veo mal para acoplarlo en un impreso tan reducido.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Quercus

Es de esperar los inconvenientes, este en concreto es bastante facil de solucionar, colocarlo por abajo, como solo es prueba.


----------



## diegomj1973

Debido a que las posibles mejoras por el solo cambio de condensadores se verifican en baja frecuencia, una medición empleando FFT podría indicar resultados bien visibles y concretos, si existen. Una frecuencia de prueba sugerida podría ser un tono senoidal de 35 Hz o menos, donde el esquema original arroja distorsiones próximas al 1 % (valor fácilmente verificable, aún con instrumentos poco precisos). Existen infinidad de programitas libres, para llevarlo adelante (de no disponer instrumental).

Si después de los cambios vemos que los contenidos espectrales por encima de la frecuencia fundamental se desploman, quiere decir que estamos por buen camino. Si el oscilador con el que generamos el tono puro de 35 Hz a la entrada es muy bueno, podríamos ver que el H2 a la salida del amplificador debería caer en aprox. unos 26 a 27 dB o más respecto del H2 del circuito original, luego de los cambios.

Existe una mejora que olvidé mencionar: cambia a mejor la envolvente de los impulsos amortiguados de baja frecuencia que podrían corresponderse a un golpe de bombo, por ejemplo.

Eso puede verificarse empleando uno de los tantos loops pregrabados de un programita como el Fruity Loops, por ejemplo, analizando alternadamente con osciloscopio la entrada y salida del amplificador.

La versión 4 lleva un poquitín más de trabajo verificar e instrumentación un poquito más precisa que los anteriores casos, pero todo es posible ya que la mejora no se va a extremos que sí es posible encontrar en otros diseños más sofisticados. "tecnicdeso" había sugerido una forma concreta de verificar el ripple, inyectando un tono de 15 KHz, procurando "apurar" al amplificador a pleno, de modo que quede visible y bien diferenciado el ripple de baja frecuencia, el que podríamos ver con un osciloscopio, analizando la salida y las líneas de alimentación, alternadamente. Se me ocurre que se ha sugerido inicialmente la fuente regulada, por disponer el diseño original poco rechazo al ripple de alimentación, entre otras cosas.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fijate en *esta web*. Está muy buena y explica como hacer simulaciones en lazo abierto para relevar la curva de ganancia de los amplificadores, y otra parva de cosas mas. Usa el TINA de de Texas, pero la técnica vale para cualquier simulador, sobre todo en este caso con componentes discretos.
La posición de los polos y ceros y su movimiento es importante para analizar la estabilidad de los cambios que hagas.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Como ya comenté en su día, para éste hobby sólo dispongo de un soldador y un polímetro.
En todo caso, antes de darle a mi sobrino el subwoofer que le he hecho con una etapa Sinclair y un altavoz de 8 pulgadas, cambié soldándolo por abajo, el condensador de 220 micros por el sugerido de 4700 micros (insisto, es lo único que podía hacer ante los nervios de un adolescente por disfrutar de un "cajón de golpes" ).
A simple oído, suena fantástico ( está cortado a 300 Hz ) pero haciendo justicia a la vedad, antes también sonaba así.
Entiendo que NO es científico hacer éstas pruebas a oído, pero NO puedo hacer más.
Un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973

¿Has cambiado también el capacitor de entrada?. Tené en cuenta que el que más impacto he visto en simulaciones tiene es ese mismo de 100 uF, ya que aplana sensiblemente los valores de distorsión hasta bastante arriba en frecuencia (digamos, hasta los 500 Hz, que resulta en una frecuencia más sensible para el oído). Solo el de 4700 uF tiene implicancias en la linealidad de esa curva en los primeros tramos de frecuencia (por debajo de los 50 Hz).

Probá y fijate, si ha quedado eso por hacer.

¿No tenés forma de bajarte el Daqarta?. Es totalmente funcional y gratuito por un período trial, pero podés extenderlo, si lo necesitás nuevamente después de ese período de prueba, volviéndolo a instalar (ya que parece no dejar huella de instalaciones previas que impidan volverlo a disfrutar). Te transforma tu PC en un completo laboratorio de mediciones . Solo debés contar con una simple placa de sonido. Tendrías osciloscopio, oscilador múltiple y totalmente configurable a necesidad, FFT, medidor TRUE RMS, frecuencímetro, medidor de distorsión, etc., etc., etc. El único cuidado necesario es armarse de un atenuador (que lo hacés en 10 minutos) para proteger convenientemente la entrada de la placa de sonido, si necesitás medir voltajes importantes.

Un abrazo


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Hola Diego y al resto del foro, llame a mi hermano y le comenté que probara cambiar el condensador de la entrada por uno de 100 microfaradios para probar; resultado : se ha quedado el circuito con el citado condensador puesto pues aquí si dice apreciar a oído una mejoría.
Estuvo probando el sub con diferente tipo de música y comenta que en donde más notó la mejora fue oyendo el típico y potente golpe de la música tribal House que además tiene una cadencia de menos de un segundo por golpe.
En bajos de percusión, batería y/o timbal de orquesta no se aprecia tan claramente (que no quiere decir que no haya mejorado) pero en el tribal House dice que bastante.
Me lo ha descrito de la siguiente manera, en éste tipo de música hay un Bum,bum,bum muy potente pero a una frecuencia NO excesivamente baja, pues bien con el condensador de 100 microfaradios dice que el golpe es más seco, más definido en su intervalo de inicio y final y cree que es más aconsejable dejar instalado ese condensador y así se ha quedado.
Huelga decir que son "impresiones de otro electrónico de 40 años de experiencia" y que durante la prueba mi sobrino se lo ha pasado de cine ;-).
Por último mencionar que esta prueba y la del condensador de 4700 microfaradios se circunscribieron a un Sinclair que trabajaba como Subwoofer , o sea de 300 Hz para abajo en mi caso, por lo que no hemos podido "valorar" su impacto en el resto del espectro de audio.
Un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973

Muy bueno que hayas podido llevar adelante alguna prueba, Juan Carlos y, además, que podamos contar no solo con tu opinión, sino también con la de tu hermano!!!. Me queda duda si tu hermano ha cambiado solo el capacitor de entrada ó los dos (el de 100 uF de entrada más el de 4700 uF en la red de derivación de la realimentación). Sería interesante probar con los dos capacitores cambiados en forma simultánea.

Un abrazo y nuevamente gracias por tu confianza .


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Cambio los DOS para las pruebas, pero por problemas de espacio ha dejado sólo el de 100 microfaradios pues en un PCB tan pequeño no cabe casi ni siquiera soldado por Debajo y mucho menos en el gabinete que lo ha instalado definitivamente.
En conclusión sólo hemos podido probar sustituir los dos condensadores y en el sub SI merece la pena.
Un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973

Una posible explicación a lo que haya podido percibir tu hermano podría encontrarse en este fenómeno que expliqué aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/sumador-senales-alimentado-9v-135948/#post1048765

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973

Se comparó la respuesta transitoria de la salida del amplificador de la versión original contra la misma de la versión 2, ante la inyección en las entradas de ambos amplificadores de pulsos sinusoidales amortiguados de frecuencias comprendidas entre los 16 Hz y los 80 Hz, con factor de amortiguamiento constante de 4. Esto lo hago para ver si la diferencia de niveles que se puedan suscitar en un instante determinado de tiempo, por el cambio en ambos capacitores citados, pueda llegar a ser detectable auditivamente.

La comparación se lleva a cabo en el instante de tiempo T / 4 de cada frecuencia de prueba, es decir, para la primera frecuencia de prueba de 16 Hz, el tiempo para la comparación resulta a los 15,625 mseg. Ahí se mide el nivel instantáneo que saldría de la versión original, el que saldría de la versión 2 y, todo, se lo compara a un nivel teórico que saldría como nivel de referencia.

Como se puede observar en el segundo gráfico, conforme bajemos en frecuencia, la diferencia aumenta considerablemente, llegando a niveles que superan los 3 dB aprox., entre la energía del impulso que se debería presentar teórica e instantáneamente en ese momento y lo que verdaderamente se presenta. Es evidente que existe un cambio de carácter en cuanto a la energía que se presenta y en el momento en que se presenta, que no coincide con la intención original del sonido de esa frecuencia.

Lo llamativo es que a mayor factor de amortiguamiento de la señal entrante, más diferencia (lo que podría llegar a explicar el hecho que posiblemente haya podido detectar el hermano de Juan Carlos con ese género particular que mencionó del House => alto factor de amortiguamiento en los golpes de baja frecuencia, que lo hace más fácilmente detectable).





Con señales de entrada con factor de amortiguamiento = 0 (tonos sinusoidales de amplitud constante), la diferencia se reduce a un mínimo.

Tener presente que la fci del circuito original está en el orden de los 4,22 Hz aprox. a - 3 dB, es decir, bastante por debajo de los tonos de prueba. La fci de la versión 2 está en los 57 mHz.

Se me ocurre que podría intentar probarse esta opción como prueba de escucha masiva para quienes no hemos podido armarlo (o tenemos pereza en armarlo ):

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-clase-4-w-srpp-bastode-146094/#post1122573

De esa forma, aunque reconozco bastante imprecisa, podríamos intentar saber si lo que otros oyen (o creen oír ), nosotros también lo oímos (o creemos oír ).

Veo si en estos días puedo subir algún video con la pseudo - prueba virtual de test de graves del Z30 .

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

A partir de uno de mis diseños, he desarrollado ese prototipo al que habría que *ajustar y colocar algunos valores, puede que cambiar algún componente* y afinar el diseño.

  Tiene ajuste de Offset  y de bias, fácilmente sustituibles ambos  por una resistencia para la cual he previsto acomodo, desechando el circuito de bias y la resistencia ajustable para Offset.

  Al aumentar de tamaño, he aprovechado para colocarle condensadores  en ambas ramas de alimentación.
  Sería un punto de partida de lo que hasta ahora ha propuesto Diego.


----------



## diegomj1973

Excelente avance Quercus . Es hora de que alguien se anime a probar el PSRR, ya que en simulaciones no me dá de los mejores. Si en pruebas reales el PSRR resulta insuficiente, se me ocurre que con la excelencia que tenés en diseños de PCB, podrías dejar el espacio necesario para la implementación de la versión 4 (incluyendo el bootstrapping que mencioné). El único punto en contra sería que el circuito deja de ser de los más sencillitos  (que creo era la intención original).

Un abrazo


----------



## Quercus

Gracias Diego.

  Unir las dos en un unico diseño, para decidir cual montar, si que complica el diseño y falta espacio.

Unitariamente y como versión independiente, esta podría ser la versión 4. Igualmente a falta de pulir el diseño, pero totalmente funcional.


----------



## diegomj1973

Bueno, lo prometido es deuda dicen. LLevé adelante una prueba "pseudo virtual" del esquema y lo hice cantar  (en el buen sentido de la palabra, que no se malinterprete!!! ).

Fué con Multisim 13, Labview y Daqarta. Primero, probé con el esquema original y tonos sinusoidales amortiguados de prueba de 16, 24, 32, 40, 48, 56, 64, 72 y 80 Hz, inyectados en la entrada. Fué todo un desafío encontrar una forma fácil de implementarlo de modo que los tonos se reproduzcan uno a continuación de otro, sin que cada onda quedara trunca en algún valor no nulo de amplitud y, eso mismo, posteriormente se notara en la reproducción como "clics". Se me ocurrió poner tantas fuentes de tensión alterna en serie como tonos deseaba generar, pero con distintos tiempos de retardo de ocurrencia entre ellos . El factor de amortiguamiento de todos los tonos inyectados fué de 4.

El sampleo fué de 11025 Hz y grabé 9 segundos (una eternidad para lograrlo con Multisim ).

El mayor inconveniente (como para variar) fué captar lo que yo verdaderamente escuchaba en mi sistema de audio con mi cámara de fotos, la cual parece grabar moscas en una bolsa , cosa que en mi sistema no se escucha para nada así (el efecto es bien clarito ).

Luego, se hizo lo mismo pero con el esquemático de la versión 2.

Debo confesar que se oyen diferencias, incluso, hasta en 80 Hz. Todo, más allá que se vean diferencias en los patrones espectrales.

Pero, me interesaría más que se hagan pruebas reales de escucha ó, por lo menos, algunos de uds. opinen experimentando con una prueba "pseudo virtual", para saber si lo que escuchan es coincidente con lo que yo creo escuchar.

Esquemático empleado para "auditar" versión 2:



Z30 original:






Z30 versión 2:






En el archivo adjunto .rar está para simular la prueba pseudo virtual.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

A falta de repasar los valores  y la nomenclatura de algún componente, esta ya si sería prácticamente la placa definitiva. Solo faltarían 4 condensadores de poliéster soldados directamente  por abajo y en paralelo, a las patas de los condensadores electrolíticos adosados a los raíles de alimentación. De haberlos colocado arriba, hubiese tenido que aumentar el tamaño de la placa, además tengo entendido que de esta forma funcionan mejor.

  Estoy de acuerdo en que se ha complicado un poco el diseño, pero si observamos que casi todo lo nuevo, excepto la modificación de Diego (que es pequeñísima) son añadidos que se colocan, o no, no lo es tanto.

  La placa ha aumentado pero sigue siendo pequeña y a mi entender, aunque solo soy un aficionado, ha mejorado bastante.

  Lo ideal sería montarla al igual que el diseño 3 y comprobar *en primera instancia el resultado de la modificación sin los añadidos*, para después si se quiere montarla completa,  pero momentáneamente estoy falto de tiempo.


----------



## Quercus

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> haznos un PCB bonito para estas mejoras por favor.


  El primero listo para montar,  espero fotos…


----------



## Quercus

Otro listo para montar y por el que también espero fotos.

  Veremos si hay que aplicar el dicho: _ “esperar sentado, porque de pie me voy a cansar…”  
_


----------



## Nibitor

Hola, leí todos los mensajes de este post y me animé a armarlo pero me surgen algunas dudas.

Mi fuente es de +-32V ya filtrados (10 000uf) y reemplazare lo siguiente:
BC327 PNP con BD140 PNP 
BC337 NPN con BD139 NPN
Y en la salida utilizaré TIP35C

Mi duda es que si puedo reemplazar los BD 139 Y BD140 con tip31C y tip32C ya que tengo como 10 de estos transistores 

Queria armarlo con el PCB que adjunto en el PDF pero los componentes no coinciden con el diagrama original.


----------



## pandacba

Si podes cambiarlos teniendo en cuenta que la dispocion de los pines en los BD y los TIP estan invertidas
En los BD mirandolos de frente a la izq el emisor, colector y base a la derecha.
En los TIP a la izquierda la base, colector y a la derecha el emisor
El primer reemplazo mencionado no  es aconsejable, ya que el Hfe de uno y otros es muy diferentes


----------



## Nibitor

Es decir uso BD139 y BD140 y no los TIP31/32C?

Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## pandacba

no, me referia a los BC, utiliza los BC327/337


----------



## Vectorion

Hola quiero armar este para un regalo de cumpleaños cual es el pdf con el diseño con la version mas actualizada?.
Yo no se mucho de audio y electronica pero si alguien me pudiera decir si este es para 2.1 la persona que me lo recomendo dijo que es 2.1 y podia ponerlo a la pc siendo estereo, 2.0, 2.1
Asi podiendo reproducir usando pc, smartphone, mp3, etc.
espero no moleste mi pregunta


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, he terminado de probarlo, espectacular!!
Me ha sorprendido el sonido, he montado dos etapas,
Una con los tic35 y otra con los tip3055, he utilizado los bc639, bc640 y los bc546, y alimentado con 18v ac unos 25v dc, lo único es la salida de audio que tengo un voltaje de unos 100mv dc y conforme subo el sonido va bajando a unos 60mv, no se si podrá hacer algo al respecto para bajar esa tensión, el próximo   El z30 de Quercus que ya viene en camino, 
Muchas Gracias a todos!! Tecnideso, Mnicolau,Quercus...

hay va una foto!


----------



## RacinsTak

Estoy construyendo un amplificador de 20W con transistores, pero a la hora de diseñar la placa me he dado con la sorpresa de que tiene un condensador electrolítico de 100uF a su entrada, apenas llevo 1 año estudiando electrónica pero la mayoría de amplificadores de potencia a su entrada llevan un pequeño condensador de 1uF o por ahí, en que afecta al usar este condensador de 100uF???? Quizá el esquema está mal diseñado o también es válido el diagrama??? Pasaría algo si pongo un condensador de 2.2uF en su lugar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , ponele hasta 10 uF . . . . cómo se forma un filtro RC  a veces exageran un poco , habría que ver cómo se comporta de Biass (220 Ohms)


Ver el archivo adjunto 153314


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches.

Viendo que la Impedancia de entrada al Amplificador está muy cercana a los 39KΩ...

El valor de ese Condensador influirá en la frecuencia más baja que el Amplificador reproducirá.

El valor del Condensador junto con la Resistencia de 39KΩ forman un Filtro pasa Altos.

Si en la entrada ponemos un Condensador de 1µF a 20Hz presentará una Impedancia de 8KΩ en serie con la entrada.

Si lo ponemos de 10µF presentará una Impedancia de 800Ω

Uno de 100µF serán 80Ω.

Valora tu mismo el efecto de ese Condensador, yo opino que un valor de 10µF es un valor adecuado.

Sal U2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los libros de D. Self recomiendan limitar la frecuencia antes del amplificador y hacer la fc del fpa muy baja ,(---> cap grande) para minimizar la distorsion de los electroliticos.


----------



## RacinsTak

Gracias a todos por su respuesta rápida, efectivamente como iniciador en la electrónica no me di cuenta que aquel condensador junto a la resistencia de 39K se formaba un filtro paso alto. Entonces el condensador solo afectaría en la impedancia a una misma frecuencia de corte y no afectaría sobre el transistor Q3 verdad?





			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> También puede ser un error en el diagrama no corregido. Se ve a menudo cosas asi.
> De donde fue tomado ese circuito, de un libro? una revista, la web???



Lo encontré por una página web, el usuario aseguraba haberlo probado y fue un post muy apoyado, aún así me pareció muy raro ese valor de condensador y por eso decidí consultar


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

Tienes que tener en cuenta que estamos hablando de un FPA de 1º Orden.

El producto de resistencia por condensador (R×C) es la constante de tiempo, cuyo recíproco es la frecuencia de corte, es decir, *donde el módulo de la respuesta en frecuencia baja 3dB respecto a la banda pasante:*

Se puede expresar como...

Ver el archivo adjunto 153334

Siendo la Resistencia en Ohmios y la Capacidad en Faradios.

Sal U2


----------



## RacinsTak

El amplificador esta hecho y funciona muy bien. Al final le puse un condensador de 10uF. Lo que si me he dado cuenta es que solo se calienta un transistor, el Q10, mientras que el Q11 esta totalmente frio y a pesar de eso suena todo correctamente. A que se debe eso? El transistor Q11 esta mal o asi es el funcionamiento de manera que no se calienta nada?
También se calienta el Q10 sin necesidad de meter señal de audio, tan solo con alimentarlo. Eso es debido a un desajuste en el bias?


----------



## Fogonazo

RacinsTak dijo:
			
		

> El amplificador esta hecho y funciona muy bien. Al final le puse un condensador de 10uF. Lo que si me he dado cuenta es que solo se calienta un transistor, el Q10, mientras que el Q11 esta totalmente frio y a pesar de eso suena todo correctamente. A que se debe eso? El transistor Q11 esta mal o asi es el funcionamiento de manera que no se calienta nada?
> También se calienta el Q10 sin necesidad de meter señal de audio, tan solo con alimentarlo. Eso es debido a un desajuste en el bias?



No creo, se me ocurre dudar de la calidad de ese transistor y su complementario.

Para probar suelda sobre la resistencia de 220Ω una de 1KΩ, con es se reduce la corriente de bias.

Ver el archivo adjunto 153314​
Mira este tema como para no quemar nada:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## RacinsTak

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No creo, se me ocurre dudar de la calidad de ese transistor y su complementario.
> 
> Para probar suelda sobre la resistencia de 220Ω una de 1KΩ, con es se reduce la corriente de bias.



Muy buena informacion Fogonazo, pero luego de usarlo por unos 15 min, el amplificador dejo de sonar y empezo a meter ruido como tierrilla. Y se cargo todos los transistores, excepto los transistores Q3 y Q4. Eso tambien es debido a una mal ajuste del bias?


----------



## Fogonazo

RacinsTak dijo:
			
		

> Muy buena informacion Fogonazo, pero luego de usarlo por unos 15 min, el amplificador dejo de sonar y empezo a meter ruido como tierrilla. Y se cargo todos los transistores, excepto los transistores Q3 y Q4. Eso tambien es debido a una mal ajuste del bias?



Cambia todo lo que esté quemado.
Lee el tema del link como para no seguir quemando nada.
Comprueba la corriente de bias como se comenta allí.


----------



## RacinsTak

Es correcto 25mV de salida cuando el amplificador esta en el vacío?


----------



## Fogonazo

RacinsTak dijo:
			
		

> Es correcto 25mV de salida cuando el amplificador esta en el vacío?



Muy aceptable    .


----------



## diegomj1973

El impacto de los valores de los condensadores para acoplo de la señal de entrada y el de derivación en la red de realimentación ya fueron citados anteriormente y explicados muy detalladamente: no solo tienen influencia en la frecuencia de corte inferior del amplificador, sino que además, influyen en la distorsión en baja frecuencia y modifican la envolvente de la amplitud de las señales amortiguadas de baja frecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, estoy preparando la versión 4 de Quercus
(Muchas Gracias) y comenta que le coloque por debajo de la placa en paralelo a los condensadores de alimentacion (me imagino que seran los de 470uf y 1000uf) unos condensadores de polisester, ¿cual sería su valor recomendable?
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Hola Rulfo, 100 nanofaradios poliéster, dónde tú comentas entre +VCC y masa y -VCC y masa, o sea en paralelo con la batería de electrolíticos que mencionas, ponlos soldados por debajo y su misón es un filtrado para ruidos MUY EFICAZ.
Un abrazo.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, pues como ya comenté estaba montando la versión 4 de Quercus,  el tema es que me he puesto ha regular el bias y no consigo bajarlo de 45mv,  el osfett si lo he dejado sobre  0mv sin ningún problemas, se les ocurre algo?
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En lugar de los BD 139 que pusiste ?

Deberías poner el link de la 4ª versión  !


----------



## rulfo

He montado los mismos componentes...
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cómo y dónde estás midiendo la corriente del Biass ?

Le cortocircuitatste la entrada al amplificador ?


----------



## rulfo

Con entrada de audio en corto, y las pinzas del multimetro una en cada extremo de las resiatencias de 0r22..estoy utilizando  un transformador de 18-0-18ca ..
Con la escala del multimetro en 200mV, puedo subir el bias lo he llevado hasta 80mv y ya la bombilla empieza cada vez a coger más brillo, pero bajarlo no menos de 45mv...
El potenciometro que utilizó es de 1k como el del esquema...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok , si estás midiendo ambas resistencias juntas deberías leer 18 mV.

Deberías modificar la resistencia de 1k que está pegada al preset multivueltas, cómo no tengo el diagrama no se si deberías subirla a 1k2 o bajarla a 820 Ohms


----------



## rulfo

Ok, cambio la resistencia de 1k y ya comento, las resistencia de 0R22 las estoy midiendo por separado, es decir un multimetro colocado en cada una de ellas...
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien , entonces 9 mV en cada resistencia. (0,22 Ohms x 0,040 A = 8,8 mV)

Ahora lo miré mejor , en éste no se pueden medir juntas.

Hacé la prueba con la de 1 k a ver si mejora


----------



## rulfo

He cambiado la r de 1k por 1k2 y después por 820r, y los resultados son los mismo no puedo bajar el bias de 45mv, volveré a mirar todos los componentes...


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ De cual esquema están escribiendo ? 


Enviado desde mi Commodore 64 mediante TetraPack


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cortocircuitá colector emisor del MPSA06 que apoya en el disipador , la corriente debería ir a cero.

El impreso tiene dos agujeritos a cada lado del transistor


----------



## rulfo

Fogonazo no sabria decirte exactamente a que esquema se refiere, ya que si no he entendido mal es una versión que ha sido evolucionada basada en el primer circuito posteado por tecnidecso...
Dosmetros  si no he comprendido mal coloco un puente entre los orificios disponibles del mpsa06 colocado en el disipador, y con dicho puente colocado me pongo a regular el bias??
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , debes poner ese puente que cortocircuitará las bases de los excitadores BD139 y 140.

No podrás regular el bias , pero deberás verificar que caiga a cero. 

El amplificador debería funcionar sonando bastante feo.

Verificado eso seguimos con la regulación.


----------



## rulfo

He colocado un puente, y he vuelto a darle tensión y el bias se sigue manteniendo en esos 45mV, la diferencia que ahora no me deja subirlo...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Entonces a revisar todo , porque algo está mal , alguna pista cortada , alguna soladadura mal , algún transistor falso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces a revisar todo , porque algo está mal , alguna pista cortada , alguna soladadura mal , algún transistor falso.


O tenés algun transistor, excitador o de salida, medio pinchado o falso...


----------



## pandacba

off topic


Fogonazo dijo:


> *Enviado desde mi Commodore 64 mediante TetraPack*


 Simplemete genial fogonazo.....


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, algo que no comenté que no creo que tenga nada que ver, es haber colocado un codensador electrolittico en lugar de uno  de poliéster y con la polaridad que se ve en la imagen, (condensador de 2,2uf).
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, he comprobado todos los transistores, he mirado todos los componentes una y otra vez, por si he puesto algo que no tocara, mirado todas las pistas. 
Con la otra etapa que he montado tengo el mismo  problema, el bias se mantiene a unos 50mv, cortocircuito emisor y colector del transistor pegado al disipador y se sigue manteniendo ese valor de unos 50mv, no se que error he cometido, esta claro que algo se me esta escapando..
La forma de comprobar los transistores ha sido midiendo la ganancia, y con el tester en la posicion de diodos comprobar que conduzca entre: base-emisor y base- colector segun tipo de transistor asi he colocado las puntas del tester, y que no conduzca al contrario ni entre emisor-colector o colector-emisor, (no se si me he explicado bien)

Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá levantar el capacitor de 33 pF del VAS BD140


Sino , como te dije antes , cortocircuitá el transistor del Biass ,  levantá  la pata del colector del VAS y volvé a medir


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, he quitado el condensador de 33pf y el bias se sigue manteniendo al mismo valor, unos 45mv, he levantado la pata del colector del bd140 (el que se encuentra junto al condensador de 33pf) y baja el valor del bias a unos 1.5mv, todo estas pruebas se han realizado con el transistor del bias cortocircuitado.
¿Por cierto que significa VAS?
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*V*oltage *A*mplification *S*tage

O sea que el problema no lo tenés en la etapa de salida , los drivers y salidas estarían bien.

Revisá la fuente de corriente , son los dos MPSA06 que van juntos con una resistencia de 100 Ohms , son los dos de abajo del diagrama :

Ver el archivo adjunto 22673


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Ojito que nos estamos liando, el circuito que ha montado Rulfo NO es el original, citando a Joaquín , Quercus, en el post #526
"A partir de uno de mis diseños, he desarrollado ese prototipo al que habría que ajustar y colocar algunos valores, puede que cambiar algún componente y afinar el diseño."
Y que en algunos post más abajo, redibuja el PCB y es el que ha construido Rulfo, por lo que tal y como avisa el autor (Quercus)de ésta mejorada versión, YO LO SIMULARÍA CON ALGÚN PROGRAMA y así saber los valores de los componentes sin dar "palos de ciego". Especialmente tras el cambio de los transistores originales por otros, véase el par que comenta Horacio (Dosmetros) en el circuito original y primeras versiones Q5 era más "potente" que Q4, BC5XX y BC33X y luego (en los que yo he montado) BC5XX y BD1XX para Q4 y Q5 respectivamente. En el montaje de Rulfo Q4 y Q5 son iguales, por lo tanto la misma Ganancia, en los diseños originales y primeras revisiones no.
Un abrazo.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas.

Gracias Juan Carlos por la aclaracion, dados mis muy pocos conocimientos de electronica
por el momento lo dejare apartado hasta que alguien se anime a montarlo o simularlo, o espero
que yo con el tiempo...
Muchas gracias a todos.
Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

¿Con todos los componentes del circuito conectados y con la entrada en cortocircuito, se ha verificado si la polaridad del voltaje sobre C3 en estado de reposo es la correcta o coincide con la posición real del condensador?.

Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, Diego gracias por tu ayuda,  el C3 si no estoy equivocado te refieres al de 220uf/16v, es algo que no he mirado, si no te entiendo mal lo que me dices es que mida la tensión que se encuentra en los terminales y no debe de  coincidir con la polaridad que tiene el condensador, en cuanto pueda lo miro y ya comento, ¿piensas que puede estar alreves el c3?
Tengo una tensión real de 24mV en c3, es decir no me coincide con la polaridad del condensador.
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, Diego gracias por tu ayuda,  el C3 si no estoy equivocado te refieres al de 220uf/16v, es algo que no he mirado, si no te entiendo mal lo que me dices es que mida la tensión que se encuentra en los terminales y no debe de  coincidir con la polaridad que tiene el condensador, en cuanto pueda lo miro y ya comento, ¿piensas que puede estar alreves el c3?
> Tengo una tensión real de 24mV en c3, es decir no me coincide con la polaridad del condensador.
> Gracias y Saludos.



Tomando el esquema de referencia como el que subió Dosmetros en el post N° 575, sería el condensador C3 (que figura en el esquema como de 47 uF y, según lo que comentaste, en tu caso sería de 220 uF/16 V, en lugar de 47 uF).

Si has medido 24 mV sobre ese condensador, verificá que el negativo de ese condensador "coincida" con la punta negra del multímetro que utilices para medir voltaje de CC (previendo que también las puntas en el multímetro estén coincidentes con su polaridad correspondiente ).

Si no coincide la polaridad, cambiá de posición ese condensador y verificá si el bías (ese pequeño voltaje que se mide sobre una de las resistencias de potencia conectadas en cada emisor de los transistores finales de potencia) cambia de esos 45 mV que has indicado tienes.

Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, le he dado la vuelta al C3 (220uf/16v)
Ya que no coincidía la tensión medida con el multimetro con la polaridad del condensador, pero el resultado sigue siendo el mismo, no puedo bajar el bias de 45mV.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Medi los voltajes en las bases de los dos excitadores , respecto de 0 V


----------



## diegomj1973

Rulfo:

En función de lo que has comentado tienes como problema, arribo a la certeza que debe haber un transistor invertido en sus conexiones. Esa certeza se abona del hecho siguiente: el esquema que Quercus toma como para hacer la PCB que vos has armado es uno que yo expuse y en el que se indicaban transistores que tienen disposiciones de pines diferentes a los que están indicados en la PCB de Quercus.

Los transistores que están indicados en el esquema que yo expuse tienen los pines de izquierda a derecha como "CBE" (viendo al transistor de encapsulado TO-92 con la cara plana apuntando hacia nosotros y con los terminales hacia abajo), mientras que los que están indicados en la PCB de Quercus están como "EBC".

Ahí te subo los tres transistores indicados para que cotejes si es verdaderamente así como te señalo.

Si hay alguno invertido, recordá luego cotejar que la polaridad que le llega a C3 sea la correcta (el de 220 uF x 16 V que ya has verificado que recibía potencial invertido) .

Espero puedas encontrar que ese sea el problema y disfrutes tu amplificador con alto PSRR, que es el objetivo que fijé para la versión 4 .

Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Hola Diego, lo primero darte las gracias por tomarte tu tiempo para ayudarme, lo que comentas de la posicion de los transistores fue algo que mire en un principio al ver que no coincidian la posicion de las patas, y si no  he mirado mal esta bien, lo he vuelto ha mirar, he seguido el esquema y las conexiones de esos tres transistores y estan bien situados.


Muchas Gracias.


----------



## diegomj1973

Si esos tres transistores están bien colocados, pero no podés bajar la corriente de bías de salida a menos de 205 mA (es decir, 45 mV sobre 0,22 ohmios) aún cortocircuitando el MPSA06 que está contra el disipador y hace de multiplicador de Vbe, no me queda otra que pensar que algo hay con los excitadores de los transistores de salida ó en los propios transistores de salida . Revisá los excitadores (el BD139 y el BD140 que manejan cada base de los TIP35C) y que no exista continuidad eléctrica entre estos TIP35C y el disipador .

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

No no , Diego ,  lee para arriba 

Estoy esperando mida las tensiones de las bases de los excitadores . . .


----------



## diegomj1973

Ops!!! Se me había pasado eso que le apuntaste haga 

Esperemos entonces, ya que no hay mucha vuelta que darle al problema y la "cosa" debe estar por ahí nomás.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate ésto Diego :



rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, he quitado el condensador de 33pf y el bias se sigue manteniendo al mismo valor, unos 45mv, he levantado la pata del colector del bd140 (el que se encuentra junto al condensador de 33pf) y baja el valor del bias a unos 1.5mv, todo estas pruebas se han realizado con el transistor del bias cortocircuitado.
> ¿Por cierto que significa VAS?
> Gracias.


----------



## rulfo

El voltaje medido entre las bases de los bc550 y el punto 0 (tap central) es de 23mV esta medida la he realizado punta positiva del tester en punto0 y la negra en las bases de los transistores.

¿Los bc 550 son los excitadores?

Ya me di cuenta que no, vuelvo a medir...


Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Volviste a conectar el colector , no ?


----------



## rulfo

si, lo volvi a colocar.



-Entre la base del Bd139 y 0v (entiendo que es GND)
1.3 mV
-Entre la base del Bd140 y 0v
-115mV

Punta negra del Tester en 0v

Entre Transistor y Disipador no hay continuidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El problema lo tenés con esos dos transistores de la fuente de corriente que "están tirando demasiado hacia el negativo"



rulfo dijo:


> Entre la base del Bd139 y 0v (entiendo que es GND)
> 1.3 mV
> -Entre la base del Bd140 y 0v
> -115mV


 
Deberías tener + 1,1 V y - 0,6 V

Digo en los excitadores que son los pegados a los de salida


----------



## diegomj1973

Pregunto: ¿En qué posición exacta se ha fijado el cursor del trimpot del multiplicador de Vbe para indicar los valores de voltaje de base de cada transistor excitador respecto de 0V?

De no fijar una posición determinada para el cursor del trimpot, pueden existir infinitos pares de lecturas que podamos dar de los voltajes de base de los excitadores respecto de 0V.

Se ve una implementación que supone muchísimo riesgo (si no se la sabe delicadamente manejar) para el control del bías de reposo en la PCB de Quercus: el trimpot dispuesto entre base y emisor del MPSA06 del multiplicador de Vbe no tiene un limitador de mínima resistencia, con lo cual la corriente de reposo puede irse al diablo, si no manipulamos cuidadosamente el ajuste. Es sugerible agregar una resistencia fija en serie al trimpot, de modo de limitar la multiplicación de Vbe a valores máximos de voltaje entre el colector y el emisor de ese MPSA06 cercanos a 3 Vbe (como ejemplo rápido: para un bías de 40 mA sería de muy aprox. 3,014 Vbe).

La resistencia limitadora la fijaría inicialmente en 470 ohmios. Después, se ve si alcanza o si hay que modificarla ligeramente por todos los parámetros y tolerancias intervinientes.

Personalmente, me inclino en que al menos un transistor de potencia podría estar dañado por esta misma circunstancia y ser el responsable de que esté circulando esa corriente de 205 mA.

Saludos

Aquí un ejemplo de cómo se implementaría la limitación de multiplicación de Vbe (ver componentes en torno al BD139):



En este ejemplo, el voltaje máximo entre colector y emisor del BD139 llega hasta unas 5,545 veces la Vbe del mismo, es decir, 1 + ( RB2 / RB1 ). El voltaje mínimo entre colector y emisor es de 2,389 veces Vbe, es decir, 1 + ( RB2 / ( RB1 + Rp )).

PD: las precauciones a tomar con los multiplicadores de Vbe son posicionar el trimpot a su máxima resistencia (si este mismo se encuentra entre base y emisor del transistor multiplicador), de modo de garantizar baja circulación de corriente de bías al inicio de los ajustes. Es preferible un amplificador que distorsione a raudales por bías insuficiente a quemarlo antes de siquiera dar tiempo de poder ajustarlo a los valores adecuados.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas.
El trimpo se encuentra en su valor máximo, he vuelto ha sacar los dos excitadores (bd139 y bd140), los dos transistores de potencia (tip35) y el transistor que está pegado al disipador (mpsa06) y los he vuelto ha comprobar todos (con el tester en posicion de diodo y mirando que conduzca para donde debe y para donde no debe) , y todos parecen estar en buen estado...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Sigo pensando que Q4 y Q5 son los responsables de tu problema, tienes dos MPSA06 que tienen una ganancia HFE de 100 y el BC549 tiene una ganancia HFE de 110 a 800 ¡¡¡¡¡ es por ello que con los valores de resistencias asociadas 560 , 100 Ohmnios y 18 Kiloohmnios NO hacen su trabajo bien, el Q5 no debe ser otro MPSA06, ha de ser uno con mayor ganancia, prueba con el BC549 sugerido.
Te adjunto los datashhet de ambos transistores:
https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datasheets/MP/MPSA06.pdf
http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/fairchild/BC549.pdf
De ésta versión_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/627022/ _he construido cinco unidades y como puedes comprobar Q4 y Q5 NO se parecen en nada.
Un saludo.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, he cambiado el mpsa06 (gamancia de 160) por el bc550 (gamancia de 640), teniendo en cuenta el patillaje ya que esta cambiado, y el resultado sigue siendo el mismo no me baja el bias de esos 45mV,
Le he colocado una resistencia de 0R22 en paralelo a las que se encuentran montadas de 0r22 y de esa forma me baja el bias a unos 22mV, aproximadamente del bias que tengo actualmente, me imagino que será normal, gracias a todos y sigo abierto a nuevas sugerencias.
Saludos



El que está junto al diodo.


----------



## Quercus

He creido ver un error, pero ahora no lo tengo claro. Falsa alarma.


----------



## DOSMETROS

[Humor Electrónico / On]

Dejalo clase A 

[Humor Electrónico / Off]


----------



## rulfo

Clase A
Si le inyectó audio, ¿creen que llegaria a funcionar?Gracias y Saludos


----------



## Quercus

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Pregunto: ¿En qué posición exacta se ha fijado el cursor del trimpot del multiplicador de Vbe para indicar los valores de voltaje de base de cada transistor excitador respecto de 0V?
> 
> De no fijar una posición determinada para el cursor del trimpot, pueden existir infinitos pares de lecturas que podamos dar de los voltajes de base de los excitadores respecto de 0V.
> 
> Se ve una implementación que supone muchísimo riesgo (si no se la sabe delicadamente manejar) para el control del bías de reposo en la PCB de Quercus: el trimpot dispuesto entre base y emisor del MPSA06 del multiplicador de Vbe no tiene un limitador de mínima resistencia, con lo cual la corriente de reposo puede irse al diablo, si no manipulamos cuidadosamente el ajuste. Es sugerible agregar una resistencia fija en serie al trimpot, de modo de limitar la multiplicación de Vbe a valores máximos de voltaje entre el colector y el emisor de ese MPSA06 cercanos a 3 Vbe (como ejemplo rápido: para un bías de 40 mA sería de muy aprox. 3,014 Vbe).
> 
> La resistencia limitadora la fijaría inicialmente en 470 ohmios. Después, se ve si alcanza o si hay que modificarla ligeramente por todos los parámetros y tolerancias intervinientes.
> 
> Personalmente, me inclino en que al menos un transistor de potencia podría estar dañado por esta misma circunstancia y ser el responsable de que esté circulando esa corriente de 205 mA.


  Indudablemente, Diego tiene razón.

  He hecho las modificaciones pertinentes, a la que habrá que calcular la resistencia adecuada, si hiciera falta.

  He tenido que hacer un nuevo PCB de la ver.4, ayudándome de la foto posteada. La versión 3 y 4 anteriores se esfumaron al instalar una “imagen” de recuperación anterior a ellas, por un virus Tipo “las Vegas”.

  Cuando monto un amplificador con regulaciones parecidas a las de este, tengo la precaución de colocar la resistencia asociada al par diferencial , con un valor *igual* al recomendado en la resistencia fija y con *máximo* valor en la asociada al bias. De esta forma no hay problema *SI SE TIENE CUIDADO.

*   Pero como se suele decir. “hay que curarse en salud” aparte de que quien  lo monte, no  sabemos  que precauciones va a tomar. Y vuelvo con lo de siempre aludiendo a Cacho: “quien lo quema…..”. 

  Yo seguiré montando los modificados, sin ese seguro de vida al que alude Diego, tomando las precauciones que comente antes y  reconociendo que es mejor funcionar con ellas implementadas.   “…en la cuerda floja…”

  Aprovechando que la diferencia entre la versión de Diego y la que monte no es mucha, he hecho una variante de la anterior. Las dos tienen  “seguro de vida contratado”.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, lo primero Quercus darte las gracias, vamos a ver si me he enterado bien,
lo que comenta Diego es que si el potenciometro no se encuentra en su valor maximo ya que no hay ninguna resistencia que limite esa corriente se corre el riesgo de que al darle tension el bias se vaya por la nubes y la liemos, que no es el caso, que ya por casualidad al darle tension el potenciometro se encontraba en su valor maximo,  de todas formas he revizado todos los componentes una y otra vez y pienso que se encuentran en buen estado, he mirado el circuito que has posteado con las nuevas modificaciones y el seguro de vida , y si no he visto mal la diferencia con el que yo he montado (Z-30 Version 4) es la r de 470r asociada al emisor del mpsa06 del bias, el potenciometro del bias que pasa de 1k a 2k2, y el de osffet que pasa de 5k a 2k2 con una r de 680r en serie, y el mpsa06 por el bc 550 de la fuente de corriente,
la pregunta es, si es asi, en mi circuito que tengo actualmente montado, ¿puedo hacer esas modificaciones?, anular la pista que va desde el potenciometo de bias hacia el emisor del mpsa06 e intercalar la r de 470r,, y cambiar el dicho potenciometro por uno de 2k2, ¿seria asi?
Gracias


----------



## diegomj1973

El agregado que muy gentilmente ha hecho Quercus para la comunidad al multiplicador de Vbe, es  muy necesario, ya que con la mínima inversión de costo adicional en una simple y triste resistencita podemos evitarnos un montón de dolores de cabeza: ya sea por el simple olvido de preajustar el trimpot de ajuste de bías a su máximo valor antes de soldarlo definitivamente a la PCB ó ya sea por el olvido de preajustarlo en el momento previo de proceder a energizar por primera vez el circuito.

Con una simple y barata resistencita de 1/4 W podemos salvar el mal rato de llevarnos puestos los transistores de potencia por un simple olvido o descuido, que valen muchísimo más .

Estas pequeñas "grandes implementaciones" apuntalan un diseño robusto y muy confiable y, no desalientan el armado por las fallas que se puedan desencadenar por el desconocimiento de los preajustes necesarios previos a la primera energización, por parte de cualquier armador.

Un abrazo

PD: para rulfo: ¿has podido probar el circuito con señal aplicada con ese valor de corriente de bías en 205 mA, para escuchar qué efecto hace sobre un parlante?. No creo que 4,1 W de disipación en reposo por rail te vuelen los transistores de salida, habiendo visto los disipadores que has posteado. ¿Pudiste tantear la temperatura de los transistores de salida cuando mediste el bías?. Tomá la precaución de intercalar un capacitor despolarizado entre salida y parlante, por la dudas . Si creés que suena bien, subí un video. Si creés que no suena bien, también subí un video, así te podemos dar una mano para que lo soluciones y le das fin al proyecto. Quiero ver cómo y dónde hacés las mediciones, para que podamos asistirte mejor.


----------



## rulfo

Hola Diego, no lo he probado, por miedo a que vuelen, pero vamos que no hay problema en cuanto pueda lo pruebo y ya comento, como he leído por hay si no se quema no se aprende, una duda que se viene a la cabeza si aumentó el valor del potenciometro del bias, tendré más margen para poder bajar el valor del bias? Si controle la temperatura, llego a unos 35gradod y ya lo desconecte, y ese condensador que me comentas, cual sería su función?
Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

rulfo dijo:


> Hola Diego, no lo he probado, por miedo a que vuelen, pero vamos que no hay problema en cuanto pueda lo pruebo y ya comento, como he leído por hay si no se quema no se aprende, una duda que se viene a la cabeza si aumentó el valor del potenciometro del bias, tendré más margen para poder bajar el valor del bias? Si controle la temperatura, llego a unos 35gradod y ya lo desconecte, y ese condensador que me comentas, cual sería su función?
> Saludos.



Si aumentás el valor del pote, es posible que puedas bajar el bías. Analizá las formulitas que puse en el final del post _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/index15.html#post1162429_

Esos 35 grados que mencionás, ¿se alcanzaron rápidamente o fué la temperatura a la que se estabilizaron después de mucho tiempo de estar conectados?. Supongo debe ser la temperatura del disipador donde montaste los transistores, ¿verdad?.

El capacitor despolarizado es para que no te lleves puesto el parlante si sucede alguna falla con o sin señal aplicada (quemar uno, sería para ). Uno despolarizado lo armás con dos electrolíticos unidos solo por los positivos (pueden también estar unidos solo por los negativos). Pueden ser de 1000 uF a 4700 uF, para una simple prueba. Después, si se verifica que anda todo bien (nulo o muy bajo offset de voltaje de salida, etc., etc., etc.), se bypassea (siempre y cuando el amplificador sea de alimentación simétrica y así lo permita, como es este caso).

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Creo que se "calienta" porque está trabajando en clase A o casi.
Un saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Creo que se "calienta" porque está trabajando en clase A o casi.
> Un saludo.



¿ Y por qué no intentar operar esos primeros 0,67 W en clase A  ?. Según un gurú muy conocido, el primer vatio es el que impresiona y es al nivel promedio al que solemos escuchar , ¡¡¡ hasta le puso a su propia empresa un nombre alusivo a eso mismo !!!.

Saludos

" Dick Olsher famously remarked that “The first watt is the most important watt.” This sentiment has also been expressed by others as “Who cares what an amplifier sounds like at 500 watts if it sounds like crap at one watt?” With this in mind, I created First Watt in 1998 as a "kitchen-table" effort, exploring unusual low power amplifiers with an emphasis on sound quality. " NP


----------



## Quercus

rulfo dijo:


> la pregunta es, si es asi, en mi circuito que tengo actualmente montado, ¿puedo hacer esas modificaciones?, anular la pista que va desde el potenciometo de bias hacia el emisor del mpsa06 e intercalar la r de 470r,, y cambiar el dicho potenciometro por uno de 2k2, ¿seria asi? Gracias


  Y además cortar la pista que va de la otra resistencia ajustable, al colector del primer transistor del espejo de corriente y la base del BD140 junto con el condensador de 33pF, e insertar otra resistencia de 680Ω.

  El valor de estas dos resistencias, teóricamente deberían funcionar  bien,  pero puede que tengamos que variar algo, algún valor cuando se pruebe.

  En cuanto al valor del potenciómetro bias, puedes utilizar perfectamente el de 5k  te da más seguridad y siendo multivuelta, es muy cómodo.

  En cuanto tenga un hueco, preparare los archivos y los subo.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, he vuelto a darle tensión con  la entrada de audio en corto, para controlar la temperatura y el tiempo, el resultado es en unos cinco minutos unos 50 grados en el disipador,  bueno me he dispuesto ha inyectale audio, por precaución le he puesto un ventilador de una fuente de pc con una tensión de 6v, asoplandole al disipador, y el resultado es:
Tensión en salida al altavoz, unos 5mV, por precaución dos condensadores en serie de 2220uf/35v, como me dijo Diego, bias en unos 50mV(medida en ambos laterales de una de las resiatencias de 0r22), temperatura sobre 40 grados en el disipador, la prueba de ha realizado en un pequeño altavoz de 10w, aún así para mi el resultado ha sido espectacular, tengo un vídeo preparado en cuanto sea capaz de comprimido lo cuelgo.
Muchas gracias y Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para bajar los 5 mV intercambiá y probá otros transistores de distinta ganancia en el par diferencial


----------



## rulfo

El diseño dispone de un potenciometro para la regulación, con la emoción ni lo he tocado en la próxima prueba lo tocar e  para intentar bajarlo, de todad formas no creo que tengo mucha importancia esa pequeña tensión.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , salvo porque "el capacitor del Biass a masa es electrolítico" y si queda polarizado al revés  vas mal


----------



## rulfo

Perdona mi ignorancia, ¿te refieres al de 220uf/16v?
¿Y mal porque se pueda descargar sobre el altavoz?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Suponiendo que sea éste diagrama , el de 47 uF que está en serie con 39k , 1 k  y va a masa (patas para arriba) ; si el electrolítico queda polarizado al revés comienza a tener fugas y se arma lio 



Ver el archivo adjunto 155428


----------



## rulfo

Ese me refiero, que en la pcb de Quercus se esta utilizando uno de 220uf/16v, a ese mismo le di la vuelta ya que la tension en sus terminales no coincidia con la polaridad del condensador,
no se si es lo correcto o volver a colocarlo como estaba en un principio, ahora mismo lo tengo segun aparece en el circuito original, (con el positivo a masa).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahí debería ir uno *no* polarizado . . . 

Otra opción es poner dos en antiserie (soldando positivo con positivo)

Y sinó que quede con la polaridad correcta de tester , no de plaqueta


----------



## rulfo

a este me refiero.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , ese de 47 uF a masa desde la base de Q2 en serie con 1k


----------



## diegomj1973

Me alegro mucho que hayas podido darle vida al amplificador, rulfo. Me alegro mucho más todavía que le estés extrayendo esos primeros 600 a 700 mW en clase A, aunque el amplificador te exija a cambio dotarlo de más aluminio que de lo normal .

Si bien ese refrán que cité sobre la importancia del primer vatio es más orientada a circuitos aún más sencillos y de menor cantidad de etapas que el que has montado, vale también el esfuerzo de implementarlo en este que es de tres etapas .

Justamente, sobre ese mismo concepto es que vengo trabajando desde hace un tiempo en un amplificador dos etapas (en el que puede elegirse operar desde clase B a A y, además, configurar la salida entre single ended y push pull alterando la sola posición de un trimpot). Es un diseño que buscaría aproximarse al PLH de Nelson Pass, pero sin serlo por emplear otra disposición bien diferente y elementos activos encadenados también diferentes. Como ventajas al de Pass tendría que va directamente acoplado al parlante (sin condensador), evitando la típica distorsión creciente en baja frecuencia. Respecto a esto mismo, Pass nunca presentó una versión oficial directamente acoplada del PLH, sugiriendo que la eliminación del condensador de salida no es necesaria y no deteriora la performance del amplificador, aunque técnicamente se sabe que eso no es tan así, más si el lazo de la realimentación no integra a ese mismo condensador como para corregir sus defectos. Mi diseño no invierte la fase, a diferencia del de Pass, aparte que ofrecería mejores prestaciones generales (según varias pruebas de simulación y comparación que le vengo haciendo, ya que no he comenzado con el armado y las pruebas reales aún). Tiene compensación del offset de voltaje de salida con la temperatura.



Ese es el esquema de base, aunque le faltan las resistencias de ecualización de salida y montar en torno al bootstrap un trimpot para elegir el modo de operación de los transistores de salida .

Para hacerse una idea de la performance de este diseño, aquí va una medida de la distorsión por intermodulación, inyectándole dos señales simultáneas de 19 KHz y 20 KHz, respectivamente:



¿Qué les parece el producto a 1 KHz? 

Los primeros resultados son muy inspiradores viendo las mediciones reales de un buque como el que pongo a continuación, bajo condiciones reales y bajo carga y voltaje de salida casi similar al de prueba de mi diseño, tomando a consideración que Pass no lo ha diseñado para obtener necesariamente los mejores registros, sino bajo el logro de un perfil particular de distorsión buscado intencionalmente (lo que respeto, pero no comparto del todo):



Veremos cuánto dista la realidad de las simulaciones ...

Un abrazo

PD: espero ansioso el video


----------



## rulfo

Gracias Diego, esperamos tu proyecto,  y el vídeo no consigo poder subirlo, pesa 74mb, lo he comprimido con Rar, y aún así tampoco puedo me da error, me imagino que sera por el tamaño, seguire intentándolo...
Saludos y gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## diegomj1973

Probá subirlo a youtube .

Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, este seria el pequeño video de la prueba del amplificador.
Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Lo prometido es deuda.

  Los archivos de la  ver. 4.1 con la modificación que comentaba Diego listos.

  Como no puedo evitarlo, he vuelto a retocar el PCB. Aparte  de algunos cambios de lugar, para que a mi entender quede más ordenado y estético, he cambiado las dos resistencias asociadas al transistor de bias (1k_470Ω) y la resistencia en serie con la entrada (1K) para además de poder colocarlas verticales (es solo taladrar el PCB) se pueden colocar SMD 1206, con la intención de que las asociadas al transistor de bias no lleguen a estorbar para fijar el transistor. Y  en la  entrada quede un camino lo más corto posible al primer transistor y muy cerca del plano de masa  para ahorrar interferencias.

  El encapsulado del condensador electrolítico de la realimentación es de 7mm de diámetro, por lo que se puede colocar entre 47uF recomendados y 220uF por si se quieren hacer pruebas.

  P.D.  Rulfo, el funcionamiento de tu amplificador con su _“transformación tipo X-MEN”_ en _“seudo-clase A”_ me tiene descolocado.


----------



## rulfo

Quercus, ¡eres un artista! 
De mayor quiero ser como tu,cambiare el potenciometro del bias por uno de mayor valor para probar el resultado, y el condensador que comentas puede que coloque uno no polarizado (dos en serie) a ese mismo lo tengo al contrario de como lo colocas en el pcb, para que la tension coincida con la polarización de dicho condensador, he visto que has bajado la alimentación de  +-25 a +-20, ¿es aconsejable alimentarlo con +20?
Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Gracias rulfo.
  Hasta en eso estoy descolocado han sido muchos los amplificadores que he hecho y ese condensador, siempre, con el negativo a masa o NP.
  La primera vez que monte este amplificador fueron cuatro unidades  en 2.1 dos para medios-agudos en estéreo  y dos en puente para graves.

  Estuvieron alimentados como un año con ±28V. Imagina que los dos en puente, tuvieron conectado ese año un altavoz en isobárico, veían 2Ω y no hubo ningún problema, después como cosa mía para _“los dolores de cabeza”_ le cambie el toroide por uno de ±13V  y le cambie el altavoz por uno normal. Sonaba y suena mucho,  pero no es lo mismo, la única deferencia la potencia obtenida.

  Con la configuración y los transistores originales seria un problema esos ±28V. Después fogonazo sugirió algunos cambios que implemente y no tuve ningún problema. Creo que siendo prudente esos ±25V sería una tensión muy aconsejable.


----------



## diegomj1973

¿ Existirá la posibilidad que rulfo mida el PSRR de su amplificador y algún otro forista haga lo mismo pero con la versión original ? 

Para esa medición, sería crucial que citen cuál es la cantidad de filtrado que emplean por rail en cada versión .

¡¡¡ No se olviden de citar bajo qué corriente de bías están midiendo !!!.

Espero por esos resultados, así podemos saber si se ha mejorado ese parámetro un tanto "flaco" de la versión original en la versión que ha armado rulfo .

Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, el tema del PSRR en un amplificador segun he intentado comprender, y de una forma muy resumida para los que tenemos muy pocos conocimientos de electronica, seria la respuesta (el rechazo) de un amplificador ante el ruido proveniente de una fuente de alimentacion, ¿Como se podria medir?, tengo dos etapas montadas y funcionando  del circuito original posteado por Tecnideso (Gracias) y alimentadas con +-20, la fuente (made in Quercus) que utilizo esta compuesta de 2 condensadores de 4700/63v por rama.

(Una duda que tengo en mente, Diego, lo que me recomendaste de unir dos condensadores en serie +con + y - con-  por tema de seguridad para proteger el altavoz me imagino que seria por si  se produce una salida de tension  excesiva DC que no llegue al altavoz, ¿esta proteccion se pueden dejar definitivas?
Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

Para la medición del PSRR (en reposo), un método muy aproximado y rudimentario consistiría en cortocircuitar la entrada de señal al amplificador y medir con la ayuda de un osciloscopio la pequeña señal debida al ripple de alimentación que se observa a la salida del mismo amplificador. Del mismo modo, se debe medir la señal de ripple presente en la línea de alimentación (que, por lo general, resulta mayor a la de salida del amplificador). Luego, se efectúa el cociente entre las dos señales y se calcula la relación en dB entre ambas como sigue: PSRR = 20 * log ( Vripple rail alimentación / Vripple a la salida del amplificador ).

Si no se quiere o puede medir el ripple de alimentación (cosa que sí se debería poder hacer aún con más facilidad que el ripple a la salida del amplificador), se puede estimar mediante la capacidad empleada por rama y el consumo de todo el circuito amplificador en reposo: Vripple rail alimentación pico a pico = 0,01 seg * Corriente de reposo en A / Capacidad en Faradios por rail. Recordar que el ripple que se mida posteriormente a la salida del amplificador debe también ser leído pico a pico , para que todo sea coherente. Esto es para 50 Hz de frecuencia de red. Si la frecuencia de red es 60 Hz, se modifica el 0,01 seg por 0,008333 seg.

Aplicando señal de alta frecuencia (para discriminarla de la de ripple de baja frecuencia), tecnicdeso sugirió otra forma para hacerlo (ver primer post de este mismo thread).

En cuanto a los dos condensadores para protección del altavoz, podrías dejarlos puestos, hasta verificar que el circuito haya pasado todas las pruebas de fuego de rigor. Nada impide que los dejes colocados, si así lo deseas (suponiendo que quieras proteger unos muy caros parlantes, ante cualquier contingencia que pudiese suceder de imprevisto), solo que deberías tener en cuenta que atenúan la reproducción de bajas frecuencias y meten alguna que otra distorsión adicional que no corrige la realimentación dispuesta. En tu caso, empleando un parlante de 8 ohmios, cortaría por encima de los 18 Hz a - 3 dB (siempre y cuando no exista otra constante de tiempo RC que fije un corte aún más arriba que esa: analizar para ello la red de entrada al amplificador y la red en derivación de la realimentación, aunque por los valores que veo, van a resultar dominantes los dos capacitores a la salida en conjunto con la impedancia del parlante). Un protector para parlantes más específico y dedicado sería lo más conveniente, en lugar de ellos. De todos modos, esos dos capacitores tenelos siempre a mano, si vas a armar varios amplificadores en tu vida (te van a ahorrar un montón de dolores de cabeza ). Solo procurá que su voltaje máximo admisible esté acorde al voltaje de alimentación de los amplificadores que vayas a probar.

Si no te entendí mal, ¿ del Z-30 tenés armados tanto el original como el modificado que sugerí ?. Si es así, podrías medir ambos PSRR para el foro y ver si existe mejora a simple oído y/o instrumento .

Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, Diego lo siento pero no dispongo de oscilospio, y el tema de sonido probado ambos con el mismo altavoz (pioneer 15w, 8ohm) por lo menos para mi hay una gran diferencia, no sabria como explicarlo, la sensacion de escuchar el modificado con el original es totalmente diferente,  tengo montada la version original con algunes  transistores cambiados para alimentarlo con +-25, y la 2k2 que la pase a 1k2 para bajar el osfett.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para audio hacete uno con la placa de audio de la PC 

Dice el maestro Zoildberg que es preferible una exterior USB , que vale dos mangos y si te mandás una macana solo quemás 5 Trumps.

Saludos !


----------



## rulfo

Hola Dosmetros, ¿ para que seria la placa externa de audio y como la utilizo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

La tarjeta de sonido , a través de la entrada de mic captura el sonido , un programa (gratuito) dibuja la onda en la pantalla.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...&cof=FORID:10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=osciloscopio+pc


----------



## diegomj1973

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, Diego lo siento pero no dispongo de oscilospio, y el tema de sonido probado ambos con el mismo altavoz (pioneer 15w, 8ohm) por lo menos para mi hay una gran diferencia, no sabria como explicarlo, la sensacion de escuchar el modificado con el original es totalmente diferente,  tengo montada la version original con algunes  transistores cambiados para alimentarlo con +-25, y la 2k2 que la pase a 1k2 para bajar el osfett.
> 
> Saludos.



Tomando de referencia el esquema mostrado en el post _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/index16.html#post1163599_, que es el que yo había sugerido, es razonable que exista una diferencia en la percepción de escucha y, esa real percepción se debe en gran parte a que el CMRR del amplificador diferencial de entrada aumenta muy considerablemente al agregar al circuito original ese BC337 mostrado a la izquierda del esquema junto con la resistencia de 560 ohmios (aparte de reconectar muy estratégicamente un extremo de la resistencia existente de 18 K). El CMRR es la razón de rechazo de modo común y es la relación entre la ganancia de modo diferencial y la ganancia de modo común (o, para decirlo en otras palabras, este parámetro mide qué tan apartado del ideal se comporta el amplificador diferencial => siempre es deseable que el CMRR sea lo más alto posible, cosa que no se logra alimentando los emisores del diferencial con la original resistencia de 18 K conectada entre éstos mismos y un potencial de - 18,7 V aprox.). Cuando mencioné lo de "reconectar muy estratégicamente un extremo de la resistencia existente de 18 K", me refería a que se podría haber reconectado a cualquier voltaje comprendido entre los - 18,7 V y + 20 V, pasando por 0 V (tomando como referencia siempre el esquema alimentado a + - 20 V). Ahora bien, tomando el valor que más diferencia de potencial desarrolla sobre la resistencia, se obtiene la mayor estabilidad de la corriente hacia los emisores del diferencial versus los pequeños cambios en el voltaje de alimentación que pueda sufrir el circuito, ya sea por efectos externos (fuente de alimentación sin regular con la variación de la tensión de la red pública) y / o internos (modulación del voltaje de las líneas de alimentación por la propia demanda de corriente que ejerce el amplificador ante intervalos de estridencia en la música) .

Otro parámetro que se ve profundamente modificado es el PSRR, el cual debería aumentar considerablemente, dando una mayor relación señal a ruido en la salida (menor ruido de fondo). Con respecto a ésto, yo había comentado de "bootstrapear" la fuente de corriente del par diferencial particionando la resistencia de 18 K en dos y agregando un condensador desde esa misma partición hacia - 20 V, aunque no lo ví implementado en la PCB de la versión 4 (eso hubiese mejorado el PSRR del modificado en alrededor de 7 a 8 dB adicionales en 100 Hz, lo que siempre es una ayuda). De todos modos, como quercus dispuso un filtrado RC importante hacia la alimentación de las etapas de pequeña señal, estamos suficiente con lo que se tiene actualmente. El "bootstrapear" sería para emplear fuentes ya muy flojas de filtrado.

Recordá siempre que todo esfuerzo que se imprima en mejorar la etapa de entrada de un amplificador, redunda en forma muy importante en el desempeño global del mismo amplificador, principalmente en el procesamiento del microdetalle de la señal: para ésto, las fuentes de corriente deben ser muy limpias, como uno de los muchos puntos a considerar. La técnica de cascodeado, por ejemplo, ayuda a reducir las alinealidades causadas por la modulación debida al voltaje (que se traducen en distorsiones) y aumenta el ancho de banda.

Otra cosa muy importante que ayuda a esa mejor percepción, es que esos primeros 826 mW, según el bías que te ha quedado, son en clase A . Cuando superás ese nivel y se da la transición al otro modo de operación, el efecto de enmascaramiento te ayuda a disimularlo porque la transición se da a un nivel más importante que lo que se daría en un amplificador con un bías menor y más común (como por ejemplo, 20 mA a 40 mA por par). Un consejo: no le bajes el bías => dotalo de mayores disipadores y disfrutá ese modo de operación.

Si bien en reposo tenés más ripple en las líneas de alimentación, por tener más demanda por mayor bías, tenés más PSRR, lo que aún permite estar en mejores condiciones que en la versión original en cuanto a relación S / R. No creo que a la versión original se le pueda hacer lo mismo sin despegar bastante el fondo de ruido. Vos tenés aprox. 15 dB más de ripple, pero 25,8 dB más de PSRR en 100 Hz , lo que te permitiría aumentar aún más el bías a valores mayores (hasta 780 mA, si los disipadores lo pudiesen permitir, para estar en similares condiciones de relación señal a ruido que el diseño original, solo que operando en clase A hasta los 9,73 W ). Se ha considerado para la versión original un bías de en torno a 40 mA para estas comparaciones.

Me alegro que te haya impresionado .

Existen otros cambios que le supe sugerir a Juan Carlos, los que están citados en este mismo thread .

Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, le he subido el bias en unos 410mA, y con un ventilador a una tension de 6v de mantiene la temperatura estable a unos 40 grados, y dandole caña, cuando le ponga un disipador que le he buscador lo subere al valor recomendado por Diego y a disfrutarlo,
ya he puesto en funcionamiento la otra etapa que tenia montada, y la diferencia con esta es que el condensador de realimentacion de 220uf que he comentado en varias ocasiones en esta etapa si coincide la tension recibida con la polarizacion de dicho condensador,
de todas formas en la dos etapas lo he sustituido por dos de 220uf para convertilo en uno de 220uf no polarizado.
Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

Cuando comienzas a disfrutar esa "diferencia", te puedo asegurar que no vas a desear armar otro que no opere en clase A . Acostúmbrate de ahora en más al olor a hierro caliente y al calor, aunque en invierno no viene nada mal (¡¡¡ buen sonido y mucha calidez para disfrutar !!!).

Ya vas por los primeros 2,7 W en clase A.

Me alegro


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Podrian usar para eate amplificador un para de irpf460A?


----------



## DOSMETROS

En vez de inventos raros , mejor : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=1178356#post1178356 , o algún clase D


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, lo tenía pendiente a falta de tiempo y a cuatro ratos ya está funcionando, lo monté en una tabla de dm, (últimamente lo hago así) como ya se probo en su momento suena muy bien, y calienta que da miedo, me descuide y no le Di tensión a los ventiladores, y ya estaba en 65 grados, gracias y Saludos !!!


----------



## jorger

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, lo tenía pendiente a falta de tiempo y a cuatro ratos ya está funcionando, lo monté en una tabla de dm, (últimamente lo hago así) como ya se probo en su momento suena muy bien, y calienta que da miedo, me descuide y no le Di tensión a los ventiladores, y ya estaba en 65 grados, gracias y Saludos !!!


Sugerencia 1: quita los fusibles de salida de la fuente. En cuanto vuele uno de una de las dos ramas te van a oscilar los amplificadores a una frecuencia muy baja y ahí puedes decir adiós a los conos de los altavoces.

Sugerencia 2: colócales unos disipadores más grandes.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, en este caso no creo que vuelen deberia de impedirlo el protector de altavoces,  quitar los de salida de la fuente, y los de la salida del secundario  transformador eso si los dejo??
Y los disipadores estaría bien cambiarlos de todad formas con los ventiladores a una de 5v no sobrepasa los 38grados.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dejale uno solo en la entrada del primario.


----------



## rulfo

Les puse dos en el primario y dos en el secundario :cry vi amplificadores  que los llevan, uno en primarios ydos en el secundario, pensaba que era lo ideal..
Y yo colocando fusible a diestro y siniestro, dos en primario,dos a la salida del secundario del transformador, uno en el positivo del ventilador, otro en la alimentación del protector de altavoces...


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, pues ya le quite los fusibles de la salida del  secundario y de la salida de la fuente de alimentacion  y así lo dejaré, si se produce algún problema en la salida del secundario del transformador, ya sea en la fuente  de alimentación, o en el mismo amplificador, eso debe de reflejarse en el primario y quemar el fusible ??
Graciad


----------



## DOSMETROS

Exactamente !

Si el fusible es demasiado chico , se quema durante el encendido por la corriente de carga de los capacitores , si es demasiado grande , no se quemará  nunca 

Yo los pruebo *rusticamente* poniendo en corto la salida del transformador desconectado del resto del equipo ;* lo enchufo solamente durante 2 SEGUNDOS* , no más , debe volar dicho fusible inmediatamente !


----------



## rulfo

Lo que hago es medir el consumo del primario en el arranque  y le pongo uno con el valor aproximado, si veo que se quema  le subo un poco el valor, y así lo dejo lo más justo posible, no se si es correcto hacerlo así...
Graciaz


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , es correcto                            .


----------



## pandacba

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Exactamente !
> 
> Yo los pruebo *rusticamente* poniendo en corto la salida del transformador desconectado del resto del equipo ;* lo enchufo solamente durante 2 SEGUNDOS* , no más , debe volar dicho fusible inmediatamente !


 oh! oh! el torturador de trafos en acción!!!

off topic


----------



## jorger

Otra opción es calcular la potencia consumida por el primario del transformador en base a la potencia nominal que puede suministrar el secundario.
De ahí se saca la intensidad demandada por el primario, se le coloca un fusible ligeramente superior a lo calculado y listo


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, si lo calculamos como comentas, por ejemplo pomemos que pueda suministrar como máximo el secundario 6 amp, pero en realidad no estamos consumiendo esos 6amp, me imagino que hay que tenetlo en cuenta ya que si no el cálculo del fusible no sería el más cercano al apropiado, no se si estaré en lo cierto, Gracias.


----------



## jorger

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, si lo calculamos como comentas, por ejemplo pomemos que pueda suministrar como máximo el secundario 6 amp, pero en realidad no estamos consumiendo esos 6amp, me imagino que hay que tenetlo en cuenta ya que si no el cálculo del fusible no sería el más cercano al apropiado, no se si estaré en lo cierto, Gracias.


Dije calcular la potencia demandada por el primario *en base a* la potencia que puede proveer el secundario (hay que tener en cuenta la eficiencia del transformador)
Y de ahí, sacar la intensidad demandada por el primario, NO del secundario


----------



## Bedrok003

Navegando por ahí, me "encontré" otra actualización del Z-30, 
 y me la traje para acá.






Después de revisarlo, resultan bastante familiares las reformas hechas al circuito, varias de las "actualizaciones" ya están presentes en la versión
 que realizó Cacho.
Para quien necesite mas detalles puede consultar el link.

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index23.html#post206068_

El cambio mas sobresaliente (por lo menos para mi) es que la etapa de potencia reemplaza la clásica configuración cuasicomplementaria por la complementaria.

Aprovechando el ocio realice la simulación, tal cual el diagrama. (Multisim 14)





En la simulación se ve interesante, creo que seguirá evolucionando y creando polémica el amplificadorsito.


----------



## pandacba

El proyecto 60


----------



## Bedrok003

Ya que lo mencionas, encontré esto:  

Ya me imagino la experiencia de ensamblarlo.


P.D. si el archivo infringe alguna norma favor de borrarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por el Foro anda la versión dónde fué llevado a *Z-50 *, ya que lo tenés simulado probá la salida Sziklai.

Fijate en la gráfica 2.6.1 de tu pdf los lazos de masa que se mandaron con los cables blindados 

Para que te entretengas te dejo el Sinclair Proyect 80 , que puede llevar la potencia Z-40  de entrada simple y la Z-60  que no es tan popular , ojo que esas plaquetas fueron diseñadas específicamente con conexiones raras para que no pudieran ser copiadas    Además se puede trabajar en full-bridge (página 25) 



Saludos !


----------



## pandacba

Tengo todos los circuitos sinclair incluso los pre, filtros fuentes y todos los manuales que aparecieron
En los manuales de armado esta la circuiteria completa de como se debe conectar y por ejemplo armar el equipo como de la foto  que  puse la foto que puse.
Hay otra versión que las placas de potencia estan puestas de costado y verticales con un disipador en "U" que las vincula y sirve para fijarlas
Incluso debo tener los esquemas de los ordenadores fabricados por sinclair con el firmware correspondiente para poder clonarlo


----------



## Bedrok003

Sziclai (Ver 2014)



Esta es de la version "Clasica" (Hay que corregir el bias)



Y un "engendro"     (simulación pendiente)


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

He estado ojeando los documentos que habéis subido de los proyectos Sinclair en los post inmediatamente anteriores al mío; como ya sabéis , he montado 7 circuitos de éstos con el PCB de Quercus, pues bien, me ha sorprendido que los circuitos originales NO funcionaban con alimentación simétrica y lógicamente llevaban el Condensador a la salida.
También me ha sorprendido el ingenioso y simple sistema que utiliza para hacerlo trabajar en modo Bridge.
Un saludo.


----------



## Bedrok003

Buenos días por acá , yo también desconocía toda la familia de estos amplificadores. Les gustaba complicar sus circuitos con tantas conexiones raras, te dejo una imagen de la simulación del Z-60 con algunos cambios. 



La verdad no esta mal para ser un circuito antiguo, jugando con el multisim baja la distorsión hasta 0.009.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Veo que no regulas con potenciómetros ni el Offset ni el Bias, y pese a todo con magníficos resultados. En clase AB ¿¿¿ No ???.


----------



## pandacba

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> He estado ojeando los documentos que habéis subido de los proyectos Sinclair en los post inmediatamente anteriores al mío; como ya sabéis , he montado 7 circuitos de éstos con el PCB de Quercus, pues bien, me ha sorprendido que los circuitos originales NO funcionaban con alimentación simétrica y lógicamente llevaban el Condensador a la salida.
> También me ha sorprendido el ingenioso y simple sistema que utiliza para hacerlo trabajar en modo Bridge.
> Un saludo.



Te recomiendo que leas quien fue Clive Sinclair 
Por otro lado la empresa que introdujo los amplificadores con fuente simetrica y entrada diferencial fue la RCA allá por los 70's, tienes que situarte en el tiempo y la situación tecnológica de esos años, convivian los tubos de vacio, los transistores de germanio, los de silicio, los CI se empezaan a insinuar, la tecnología de Fet estaba aún en pañales, pero había pocos dispositivos de alta potencia, para hacer un ampli de más de 100W la mejor solución eran los tubos de vacío con las EL34 o las míticas KT88, de echo existian circuitos hibridos
los rectificadores para grandes corrientes eran de selenio.
Y no estaba al alcance del hobbysta hacer amplificadores de audio de estado sólido, ya que las distintas técnicas eran celosamente guardadas por cada fabricante. Los equipos buenos eran pocos y muy caros, hoy por hoy se puede hacer cualquier cosa en audio que suene bien sobre todo gracias a los circuitos integrados. 
En aquellos años no era asi
Hasta que la RCA lanzo al mercado sus series de placas para hacer amplificadores modulares que lo pudiera armar cualquiera y funcionara a la primera y lo lograron, su gama media que incluia en una única placa poder armar 4 tipos distintos de amplificadores de 12W, 25W, 40W y 70W fue todo un acontecimiento, mientras la competencia ofrecía cosas similares en gamas hasta 35 40W la mayoría pero fuente simple, los kits de Fapesa, de Texas de Siemens Mullard entre otros eran todos de fuente simple solo la RCA ofrecía equipos con fuente simétrica y entrada diferencial, luego se le sumo Motorola.

Por eso cuando mires un circuito vintage hay que instalarse en la época que fue concebido
Estos modulos Sinclair a no dudarlo, eran de lo mejor en la época y hasta revolucionarios en la forma que fueron concebidos.

No olvidar que no existia internet ni siquiera había computadoras personales, por lo tanto no había como simular nada, se diseñaba se ensayaba y se hacian mediciones con instrumenal adecuado.
Hoy esto pareces un amplificador tonto y hasta alguno puede pensar erroneamente que era malo, sin embargo en esa época no estaba al alcance del público hacer cosas parecidas, pero si armarlos porque venian en kits
Era avanzado porque la mayoría eran de entrada simple es decir en clase A

Aqui una imagen del Z30





propaganda de la época




















Bedrok003 dijo:


> Buenos días por acá , yo también desconocía toda la familia de estos amplificadores. Les gustaba complicar sus circuitos con tantas conexiones raras, te dejo una imagen de la simulación del Z-60 con algunos cambios.
> 
> 
> La verdad no esta mal para ser un circuito antiguo, jugando con el multisim baja la distorsión hasta 0.009.


Eso que dices que les gustaba complicar las cosas no es así, tampoco son conecciones nada raras, solo hay que leer todo el manual para darse cuenta.

Que no esta mal??? de echo era buenísimo para la época, es evidente que no tienes ni idea quien es Clive Sinclair, tal vez tu te crees un genio porque hoy tienes una PC internet un simulador como el multisim que seguramente es pirateado.
Pero este hombre que es un genio de verdad, hizo estos equipos con conceptos que eran muy avanzados para la época(leer lo que escribi más arriba), lo hizo sin simuladores sin computadoras(ja sabías que el fue el creador de los ordenadores Sinclair como el Z81 o el espectrun???)
Si este hombre hubiera dispuesto de estas herramientas lo que hubiera echo.

Aparte en aquellos años no había tantos transistores como hoy en día y mucho menos pares complementarios.
La RCA fue la gran imnovadora al lanzar la simetría cuasi complementaria.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bedrok003 comprimí las simulaciones y subilas


----------



## Bedrok003

Pandacba: Reconozco que todos los cambios son realizados de manera empírica, sin mas base que la observación y la experiencia adquirida de ella. Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de comentar, voy a tomar en cuenta tus "observaciones".

Por otro lado: Aquí están las simulaciones, el problema es que tienen la corriente de reposo muy alta.


----------



## pandacba

En esta máquina no tengo el multisim, lo voy a probar y te comento, todo aporte es bienvenido.
Me gusta tomar viejos esquemas y ve a partir de lo que hoy se conoce, nuevos semiconductores y otras yerbas, que se puede hacer para mejorarlos.
Por ejemplo Due Metri, tomo hace algún tiempo un circuito de siemens, cuando se ocupaba de esas cosas.
Es un circuito muy simple con 5 transistores, he hizo una versión moderna del mismo, el cual entrega 50W en una carga de 4 ohms fuente simple


----------



## DOSMETROS

Al que ya modificó  Bedrok003 lo llevé a ±50 V y Sziklai, obvio habrá que reemplazar algún transistor , 100 W 0,009 THD, le quité reemplacé un díodo del Biass y quedó provisoriamente en 83 mA  de los 2,12 A que tenía.

Una preciosura de amplificador


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Horacio por favor, para los que no tenemos ése software ¿¿¿ Un pantallazo del esquema por favor ?????.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cuando dije :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al que ya modificó  Bedrok003 lo llevé a ±50 V y Sziklai, 100 W 0,009 THD, le quité reemplacé un díodo del Biass y quedó provisoriamente en 83 mA  de los 2,12 A que tenía. Una preciosura de amplificador


 
Me refería a éste :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1187477/ _ 
Ver el archivo adjunto 160297

Igual no problem  , te subo foto :


----------



## snipero

Encontré más información de este amplificador en el que consta el diagrama original e información en inglés


----------



## celtronics2011

Hola , saludos a todos los foristas , soy novato en la electronica con conocimientos muy basicos , llevos horas y horas pegado a la computadora  me he animado a enzamblar  Sinclair Z30  ver.4.1   *Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +/-20v con transistores.*

proyecto de  montaje muy ecónomico que no deja de tener calidad.
tremenda admiracion  a las personas que le dedicaron  mejoras al circuito.
este sera mi primer proyecto de amplificacion a transistores.
con el permiso de (Quercus MEJORAS CON diegomj1973 ).
Me guiare en sus mejoras del circuito Sinclair Z30 ver4.1 por Quercus y diegomj1973.    post 622.
¿en cuanto al circuito v4.1 algunas recomendaciones y sugerencia ? 

En cuanto la fuente de alimentacion pienso guiarme de su PCB de  DanielU  post 285.
En cuanto al transformador  a un no me decido cual bobinar   15-0-15  ò  17-0-17. cual me recomiendan como difinitivo.
tranformador de fuente 4 o 5 amp 
15 x 1.4142 = 21vdc
17 x 1.4142 = 24vdc
18 x 1.4142 = 25vdc

preamplificador ( pre gemini PA700  )  de lonizador  post 289 ( no recuerda quien lo subio). 

Me asusta empezar queda un largo camino , pero alla voy.
empezare con el  z30 ver 4.1

gracias 
PD: agradeceria cual quier recomendacion  y consejos  para este proyecto que me estoy trazando . saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Fantástica decisión y elección, no te arrepentirás.... Eso sí, vas a montar la fantástica versión 4.1 con PCB de Quercus y al contario de las que yo monté, ésta lleva ajuste de bias (corriente de reposo) y offset (tensión en la salida lo más próxima a cero ) por lo que éstas mejoras suponen que tengas que realizar ajustes antes de ponerla en funcionamiento (muy sencillos, no te preocupes).
Yo las 7 versiones que he montado (ver hilos anteriores ) han sido con la versión de PCB de Quercus SIN AJUSTES, plug and play, y realmente la simplicidad de montaje no se correspondía con la fantástica calidad de audio que irroga.
Reitero mis felicitaciones por la elección, ánimo y cualquier duda, aquí estamos para ayudarte.
Un saludo.


----------



## dimonUA

Hola.
Encontrado en internet un poco de historia.
Sinceramente, Dmitry.

Sinclair Radionics Project 60 Manual: Contents.


----------



## DerMetzegermeister

Disculpen, estoy pensando muy seriamente en hacerlo. Viendo los esquema ¿Cual deberia seguir?





Este?

 O este?
Y algun consejo para hacerlo?
Gracias!


----------



## heidyvanesa19

*Miren esta belleza... Para complementar el Z30... *

**


----------



## moonwalker

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> *Miren esta belleza... Para complementar el Z30... *
> 
> *Ver el archivo adjunto 182596*


Hola colegas. Además del preamplificador Ecualizador Sinclair 60 , este documento posee los diagramas, pcb y montaje de los amplificadores Z30 y Z50.


----------



## DOSMETROS

También está el Proyecto 80 en éste hilo.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Si vi los diagramas de estos amplificadores, me llama la atención hacer un amplificador de este tipo... Tengo unos equipos de sonido Sony en desuso que tienen un gran y pesado transformador con su etapa rectificadora y filtro... Donde habían unos STK que he quitado por daño, no sé si se puedan usar para este tipo de amplificadores porque por lo que veo, emplean amperaje alto del orden de los 4 a 6 amperios... 





moonwalker dijo:


> Hola colegas. Además del preamplificador Ecualizador Sinclair 60 , este documento posee los diagramas, pcb y montaje de los amplificadores Z30 y Z50.


----------



## moonwalker

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Si vi los diagramas de estos amplificadores, me llama la atención hacer un amplificador de este tipo... Tengo unos equipos de sonido Sony en desuso que tienen un gran y pesado transformador con su etapa rectificadora y filtro... Donde habían unos STK que he quitado por daño, no sé si se puedan usar para este tipo de amplificadores porque por lo que veo, emplean amperaje alto del orden de los 4 a 6 amperios...


Claro que se puede. Es lo mismo que hago con equipos de sonido de esos de marca que no les sirve el STK y empleo alguna etapa de amplificación transistorizada. Quedan de diez! Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Quercus dijo:


> Al final yo también he hecho una versión del Z-30, pues voy a necesitar alguno, con tamaño reducido,  el tamaño es de 90 x 45mm aprox. en la placa estéreo, si no queremos los ajustes es solo colocar una resistencia fija en sustitución tanto del  ajustable de la simetría, como en sustitución del circuito de bias, colocando en su lugar las recomendadas en el esquematico original.
> Los transistores BC549C van bien hasta 28+28v. Con la fuente que lo  he alimentado daba  30+30v con el amplificador encendido pero sin señal de entrada,  estando en ese momento en  30v (máximo permitido según el datasheet) la tensión entre emisor y colector,  he utilizado estos porque los tenia a mano, quien quiera algo mas de margen lo mejor es utilizar BC550B/C.
> En fin, una placa para quien como yo, necesite o quiera, que sea pequeño sin renunciar al ajuste de simetría y de bias y las resistencias del emisor, para un mejor funcionamiento del circuito.
> Las resistencias del emisor van debajo, como se ve en una foto, utilice 0,22Ω/2W.
> Espero que a alguien le sea útil.
> Solo me queda agradecer  a cacho, la modificación del circuito, en la que me he basado para hacerlo.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> PD. Animo jlpua, paciencia y mucho ojo, los comienzos siempre son difíciles.




Otro mas para la coleccion, falta ajustarlo y probarlo... 
Gracias!!


----------



## Hugo Pippan

Buenas noches, parecería que el ultimo movimiento en este hilo fue en octubre /19. Estuve leyendo desde la primera página, y parece mentira, como en el cine , ya pasaron varios años. *Quercus,* publicó en 


			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/z-30-ver-4-1-archivos-pdf.155684/
		


*file:///C:/Users/lefur/Desktop/2XTIP35/Archivos%20Z-30%20quercus-2XTIP35.pdf*
La placa con los componentes de la *version 4.1, salida cuasicomplementaria 2xTIP35, *justamente por ser así es que me interesa, ademas ya se le habian hecho varios ajustes, digamos que estaria CASI COMPLETA, perooooooooooooo *NO ENCUENTRO EL DIAGRAMA* de tal placa. Si alguien a esta altura del campeonato me puede ayudar quedo agradecido.


----------



## DOSMETROS

10 segundos de buscador ! 






						Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: Z30
					






					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Hugo Pippan

Gracias Dosmetros, he buscado el* esquema elétrico  de esa  placa Quercus 4.1 2xtip35* por el buscador también y solo me aparece la placa lado componentes y lado cobre, pero *el diagrama/esquema, NO.* puede que me esté quedando viejo+mas la cuarentena etc. Si aparece, sigo agradeciendo
*file:///C:/Users/lefur/Desktop/2XTIP35/Archivos%20Z-30%20quercus-2XTIP35.pdf*


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Hugo Pippan dijo:


> Gracias Dosmetros, he buscado el* esquema elétrico  de esa  placa Quercus 4.1 2xtip35* por el buscador también y solo me aparece la placa lado componentes y lado cobre, pero *el diagrama/esquema, NO.* puede que me esté quedando viejo+mas la cuarentena etc. Si aparece, sigo agradeciendo
> *file:///C:/Users/lefur/Desktop/2XTIP35/Archivos%20Z-30%20quercus-2XTIP35.pdf*


Post 378 de este hilo, Quercus dice el post es este, clicas sobre el y te envía a una carpeta comprimida donde está TODO lo relativo a esta versión que hizo Cacho y Quercus diseño el PCB.


----------



## Hugo Pippan

Apareció, ya habia guardado los archivos ZIP, pero por abombado delete el diagrama. Me quedó mas claro, Cacho publicó el diagrama y su placa, por su parte Quercus ( vi que fue declarado el Da Vinci de los diseños) fue diseñando  placas, diversas versiones a medida que se mejoraba el circuito, hasta llegar a la 4.1, que como se sabe es provisoriamente definitiva.Ahora tengo como comparar, etc. Muchas Gracias,Juan Carlos,Dosmetros, Quercus ,Cacho, .....
Saludos de un uruguayo.


----------



## fidel123

Hola buenas tardes, es mi primera publicación, soy un aficionado a la electrónica e inexperto al respecto. Armé el amplificador en base a lo mencionado en el primera publicación que hizo "tecnicdeso", usé las pistas que el propone, pero al terminar de armarlo tenia 6v en la salida de audio, lo estaba alimentando con +/-15vcd porque no tengo una fuente de +/-20vdc, con transistores bc549, bc337 y bc327 y finales los tip41. Después de mucho indagar e indagar, lo armé en un proto, encontré que la resistencia de 18k que se conecta a los emisores de los BC549 es cuando me daban 6v en la salida de audio, le puse una de 10k y fue que ya no tenia tensión en la salida, probé con una de 15k y también me daban 6v ¿No sé si a alguien le pasó algo similar? indagando en los comentarios no vi que alguien tuviera un problema similar, ¿Porque sería que pasa que con la resistencia de 18k si me da tensión en la salida de audio y con una de 10k no? Se escucha muy bien el amplificador.


----------



## DJ T3

Los 2N3055 y los TIP41, no son iguales. Quizas el cambio hizo correr el offset de forma brutal, y ya que no tiene ajuste, entonces variando esa resistencia "regularias" el offset.
Quizas alguien sepa mejor que yo, pero es lo que veo


----------



## rulfo

fidel123 dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, es mi primera publicación, soy un aficionado a la electrónica e inexperto al respecto. Armé el amplificador en base a lo mencionado en el primera publicación que hizo "tecnicdeso", usé las pistas que el propone, pero al terminar de armarlo tenia 6v en la salida de audio, lo estaba alimentando con +/-15vcd porque no tengo una fuente de +/-20vdc, con transistores bc549, bc337 y bc327 y finales los tip41. Después de mucho indagar e indagar, lo armé en un proto, encontré que la resistencia de 18k que se conecta a los emisores de los BC549 es cuando me daban 6v en la salida de audio, le puse una de 10k y fue que ya no tenia tensión en la salida, probé con una de 15k y también me daban 6v ¿No sé si a alguien le pasó algo similar? indagando en los comentarios no vi que alguien tuviera un problema similar, ¿Porque sería que pasa que con la resistencia de 18k si me da tensión en la salida de audio y con una de 10k no? Se escucha muy bien el amplificador.




Si no recuerdo mal en uno de los que monte, hace ya bastante tiempo varíe la resistencia de 2k2 porque tenía unos 100mv, pero 6v es mucha tensión de salida...


----------



## fidel123

DJ T3 dijo:


> Los 2N3055 y los TIP41, no son iguales. Quizas el cambio hizo correr el offset de forma brutal, y ya que no tiene ajuste, entonces variando esa resistencia "regularias" el offset.
> Quizas alguien sepa mejor que yo, pero es lo que veo


Hola gracias por su opinión, en otros comentarios vi que lo armaron con los tip41 y no tuvieron problemas, pero me parece lógico  lo que dice.
saludos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 8, 2020



rulfo dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal en uno de los que monte, hace ya bastante tiempo varíe la resistencia de 2k2 porque tenía unos 100mv, pero 6v es mucha tensión de salida...


Hola, si es  muchísimo, pero cambiando la resistencia a 10k por la de 18k ya no tiene tensión en la salida; y ya se puede escuchar y suena muy bien, pero si me da un poco de curiosidad saber porque pasa, de todos los comentarios no vi que hayan tenido un problema similar.


----------



## DJ T3

No soy armador de amplificadores discretos, asi que me guio en lo poco que se, que puede NO ser correcta la informacion.
Quizas algun transistor falsificado, o renombrado?
No probaste con cambiar algun transistor?


----------



## fidel123

DJ T3 dijo:


> No soy armador de amplificadores discretos, asi que me guio en lo poco que se, que puede NO ser correcta la informacion.
> Quizas algun transistor falsificado, o renombrado?
> No probaste con cambiar algun transistor?


Hola, si, probé los transistores, cambie los mismos bcs y probe con otros como los bd139 y 140 por los bc337 y 327, tambien con 2n3904 por los bc549, pero con todos tenía tensión en la salida. Usé un probador de transistores para verificar que no estuvieran mal los transistores y revisar el orden de sus pines, pero los transistores siempre salieron bien.


----------



## DJ T3

Que raro...
Que se te haya pasado por alto el valor incorrecto de alguna resistencia, digamos confundir una de 10K con una de 1K es muy normal, ya que a veces los colores los hacen muy similares.
Fotos de la placa de ambas caras, enfocadas y bien iluminadas podras subir?


----------



## fidel123

DJ T3 dijo:


> Que raro...
> Que se te haya pasado por alto el valor incorrecto de alguna resistencia, digamos confundir una de 10K con una de 1K es muy normal, ya que a veces los colores los hacen muy similares.
> Fotos de la placa de ambas caras, enfocadas y bien iluminadas podras subir?


Hola, volví a revisar y no hay error en la resistencias, tampoco en la de 10k, le mando unas fotos para que las revise por favor.


----------



## brewmaster

fidel123 dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes, es mi primera publicación, soy un aficionado a la electrónica e inexperto al respecto. Armé el amplificador en base a lo mencionado en el primera publicación que hizo "tecnicdeso", usé las pistas que el propone, pero al terminar de armarlo tenia 6v en la salida de audio, lo estaba alimentando con +/-15vcd porque no tengo una fuente de +/-20vdc, con transistores bc549, bc337 y bc327 y finales los tip41. Después de mucho indagar e indagar, lo armé en un proto, encontré que la resistencia de 18k que se conecta a los emisores de los BC549 es cuando me daban 6v en la salida de audio, le puse una de 10k y fue que ya no tenia tensión en la salida, probé con una de 15k y también me daban 6v ¿No sé si a alguien le pasó algo similar? indagando en los comentarios no vi que alguien tuviera un problema similar, ¿Porque sería que pasa que con la resistencia de 18k si me da tensión en la salida de audio y con una de 10k no? Se escucha muy bien el amplificador.


Asegurate que R2(la 39k en la entrada) esté bien ubicada y conectada a tierra y me dices.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Buenas tardes. Debido al frío y al COVID, estos días estoy reviviendo circuitos vintage, el Doctor está tambien en ello con el Texas y me he vuelto a leer TODO este hilo......me quedo con las ganas de ver un esquema estudiable y realizable del Z12..... si es cierto que en la página 22 el Doctor pone un link ante la misma inquietud que la mía de otro compañero.......pero no logro sacar nada en claro ni tampoco encuentro en Internet salvo información parcial......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> pero no logro sacar nada en claro ni tampoco encuentro en Internet salvo información parcial......


Fijate si es esto:





						Reparar Viejas placas RCA
					

Fogonazo me hiciste recordar mi primer tester, me lo regalo mi abuelo, un Hansen FN, el que venia con varios juegos de puntas incluidas una de alta tensión hasta 28KV, aún lo conservo, pero dejo de funcionar,.... El Hansen FN también fue mi primer multímetro, pero yo lo compre, en la familia no...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## fidel123

brewmaster dijo:


> Asegurate que R2(la 39k en la entrada) esté bien ubicada y conectada a tierra y me dices.


Hola una disculpa por no responder rápido, si, revisé y R2 si esta correcta, lo que hice, fue hacer una fuente que propone el mismo autor a +/-24vdc como esta en la imagen y ya funciona bien con la resistencia de 18k; si lo dejo con +/-15vdc tengo que ponerle la resistencia de 10k porque si no, me da 6vdc en la salida de audio. Muchas gracias.


----------



## dmc

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Debido al frío y al COVID, estos días estoy reviviendo circuitos vintage, el Doctor está tambien en ello con el Texas y me he vuelto a leer TODO este hilo......me quedo con las ganas de ver un esquema estudiable y realizable del Z12..... si es cierto que en la página 22 el Doctor pone un link ante la misma inquietud que la mía de otro compañero.......pero no logro sacar nada en claro ni tampoco encuentro en Internet salvo información parcial......


Don Juan Carlos, en el link que pasó el Dr. hay bastante info del amplificador. Lo poco y rápido que leí lo resumí en un PDF (A mi me gusta también, tener datas de amplificadores "vintage") Espero que le sirva de algo...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Don dmc ¡¡¡¡ Muchas gracias !!!!! estos días de tercera ola COVID en España y Europa, estoy recopilando información ( en otros hilos de éste foro he escrito también ) sobre circuitos vintage, he estudiado cientos...lo hago pues me gusta montarlos respetando al MÁXIMO su diseño, con sus defectos y virtudes....estoy maquinando hacer alguno para colocar una alimentación de +52 V y  unos dos amperios y medio .....de la época (he encontrado en España, donde vivo una tienda de componentes retro con hasta transistores de ¡¡¡¡¡ Germanio !!!! ) con su condensador a la salida, etc.... intento acomodar los componentes que tengo en el baúl y acordarme de mis tiempos mozos....reitero mi agradecimiento.
Un abrazo.
P.D.: Me he aprendido Fapesa, Siemens, Texas (gracias a ustedes ) Sinclair, Elektor y los Kits españolas...espero sacar algo en claro adecuado a los materiales que tengo, entre ellos hermosos transistores 2N3055 Motorola H de mi época de estudiante (1980) así como condensadores trobo también de la tercera edad....


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos...
Quería preguntarles si el 2SC5297 se pued poner en lugar del TIP35C?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ambos son NPN , el 2SC5297 es de conmutación y de 1/3 de la potencia del TIP35 . . . . pero podés probarlo . . .


----------



## El Comy

Gracias hermano, estoy pensando montar este amplificador pero no sé si logre reunir los componentes necesarios.

Esto estará bien para una fuente doble?


----------



## DJ T3

No, la verdad que tienes un capacitor invertido, la masa unido a uno de los contactos del transformador. Busca en el foro mejor el diseño de una fuente simetrica.
La salida del transformador es con tap central?


----------



## ErvitiJuan

Hola, es la primera vez que intervengo en éste foro, después de buscar bastante en Internet creo que encontré el amplificador ideal para lo que busco, o sea un clase A o AB que se use con poco voltaje y no tenga tanta potencia (mis conocimientos de electrónica no son de principiante total ni de experto, por lo que me sirve un poco de escuela este proyecto).

Tengo una fuente simétrica hecha con un transformador de 12+12 V 3 A (por lo que ví un poco chica, pero es lo que tengo, de todos modos no pretendo pasar música en un boliche bailable) y filtrado con capacitores de 4700 uF, transistores de potencia tengo tip41 y tip3055, estuve leyendo todo el hilo del tema y solucioné algunas dudas que tenía, ahora solo queda armar y probar, más que nada para entender que función cumple cada etapa, cuando quede listo les cuento lo que hice jajaja


----------



## Rafavlack

Saludos una pregunta es posible alimentarlo con +-50v o tendría que cambiar transistores


----------



## DJ T3

Rafavlack dijo:


> es posible alimentarlo con +-50v


Si, con una fuente regulada que dé los +-20V que necesita, y un buen aire acondicionado para refrigerar todo.

Ésta es una pregunta recurrente, y la respuesta simple es DEPENDE.

En éste caso tenes una diferencia de 30V por rama (que es una locura), y aparte los transistores soportan hasta 60V, y vos le estarias aplicando 100V!!!

Para ese voltaje (el tuyo) busca otro amplificador mas acorde


----------



## ErvitiJuan

Bueno, ya ensamble el circuito, siguiendo el esquema inicial, pero haciendo algunas reformas teniendo en cuenta que mí fuente es con trafo de 12+12 3A y además reemplacé los transistores:
Q1, Q2 y Q4 puse BC547
Q5 y Q6 puse BD139
Q3 y Q7 puse BD140
Q8 y Q9 puse TIP3055 (lo sé, maté una hormiga con una bomba atómica)

En R10 coloqué un preset para variar la ganancia (R2 y R9 son de 47K)
R6 es de 2K2 y en R3 puse 6K8 + preset de 10K para ajustar el offset.

Bueno, lo conecté en vacío con la entrada puesta a masa y verifiqué que no haya tensión a la salida en reposo (10mv aprox), pero no tengo corriente de BIAS, ¿a qué se puede deber ésto? Cabe aclarar que inyectando una señal a la entrada, midiendo con osciloscopio noto que la amplifica.
Aún no hice pruebas con carga porque estoy esperando que me llegue un parlante de 8 ohms.

Espero haberme explicado bien, luego pondré alguna foto


----------



## ngc1976

ErvitiJuan dijo:


> Bueno, ya ensamble el circuito, siguiendo el esquema inicial, pero haciendo algunas reformas teniendo en cuenta que mí fuente es con trafo de 12+12 3A y además reemplacé los transistores:
> Q1, Q2 y Q4 puse BC547
> Q5 y Q6 puse BD139
> Q3 y Q7 puse BD140
> Q8 y Q9 puse TIP3055 (lo sé, maté una hormiga con una bomba atómica)
> 
> En R10 coloqué un preset para variar la ganancia (R2 y R9 son de 47K)
> R6 es de 2K2 y en R3 puse 6K8 + preset de 10K para ajustar el offset.
> 
> Bueno, lo conecté en vacío con la entrada puesta a masa y verifiqué que no haya tensión a la salida en reposo (10mv aprox), pero no tengo corriente de BIAS, ¿a qué se puede deber ésto? Cabe aclarar que inyectando una señal a la entrada, midiendo con osciloscopio noto que la amplifica.
> Aún no hice pruebas con carga porque estoy esperando que me llegue un parlante de 8 ohms.
> 
> Espero haberme explicado bien, luego pondré alguna foto


Hola, pudiste descubrir la falla ?, saludos (subí fotos si tenés)


----------



## JW Yawe

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Aparte de circuitos existentes de audio, que solo buscan máximo rendimiento con poco precio y montaje rapido, estaria bien que construyamos un amplificador Hifi, con componentes económicos y sencillo diseño, de buena calidad, y  con la variante de ubicarle una fuente completamente regulada simétrica de +-20V, con transistores que regulen el voltaje incluso a plena carga de salida.
> 
> Un buen amplificador para casa que con poca potencia y buen rendimiento satisfaga las necesidades de un audiófilo.
> 
> La mayoria de fuentes de alimentación de amplificador se basan en un puente de diodos y varios condensadores, cosa que hace que cuando el amplificador  entra a pleno rendimiento baje el voltaje y el rizado de la corriente introduzca molestos ruidos.
> 
> Compruebese el ruido de la fuente insertando una señal de 15Khz a cualquier amplificador de fabricación casera. Al entrar en carga, aparte del ruido de los 15k, se apreciará el zumbido de red de la fuente de alimentación al esta bajar su voltaje al umbral de estabilización de los condensadores.
> 
> Lo propuesto es encontrar una fuente que nos proporcione +-20v, regulables , tanto estando en carga como en vacio, que no varíen bajo ningun concepto de carga de salida, todo ello acompañado de un buen previo y unas buenas etapas de potencia sencillas y efectivas.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola saludos desde Cuba .Tengo una pregunta cómo saben aquí las cosas son un poco difícil de conseguir por ello deseo saber si con 2 bocinas Radiote micas de las rusas el amplificador posteado tendría buen rendimiento y si es así si este puede trabajar a 4 hom en salida. Soy aficionado uno soy conocedor del todo


----------



## DJ T3

... Tu tienes esas bocinas/bafles. No se a qué te refieres con rendimiento, pero si te refieres a la calidad de sonido, eso depende de la construccion/crossover/parlantes empleados, entre otros tanto mas complejo, como el gusto propio.
Por el tema de la impedancia, tendrias que leerte todo el post


----------



## ErvitiJuan

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hola, pudiste descubrir la falla ?, saludos (subí fotos si tenés)


Si, lo pude solucionar, fue un tema del multimetro que usé, la corriente de BIAS está en torno a los 38-40ma. Ya lo probé con parlante de 8 ohms y funciona muy bien


----------



## El Comy

xiober dijo:


> Esquema Sinclair Z30 con MOSFET


Saludos a todos, se podría montar este amplificador con Mosfet (FQP50N06 ó IRFZ44N)?

Sucede que quiero intentar hacerlo pero no tengo los transistores de salida del Esquema original, como BJT solo tengo una pareja de E13009L y si pudiera usar el FQP50N06 lo podría hacer estéreo porque tengo varios.
.


----------



## analogico

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos a todos, se podría montar este amplificador con Mosfet (FQP50N06 ó IRFZ44N)?
> 
> Sucede que quiero intentar hacerlo pero no tengo los transistores de salida del Esquema original, como BJT solo tengo una pareja de E13009L y si pudiera usar el FQP50N06 lo podría hacer estéreo porque tengo varios.
> .


diaria que hay  probabilidades de que funcione
ambos son mosfet N
 el FQP50N06 es de 60 v y el irf de 100V


----------



## El Comy

analogico dijo:


> diaria que hay altas probabilidades de que funcione
> ambos son mosfet N
> la mayor diferencia es que el FQP50N06 es de 60 v y el irf de 100V


Gracias por responder hermano...

He estado leyendo hasta la página 14 solamente, me pregunto si alguno de los PCB publicados hasta esta página me serviría para montarlo con salida mosfet o habría que modificar alguno?


----------



## El Comy

Saludos…

Revisando en mis componentes reciclados encontré 4 Mosfet STK 630, como transistores PNP tengo varios S8550 y NPN, algunos C945 podrían servir para éste proyecto?


----------



## DJ T3

Para los de baja potencia, si, se podrian reemplazar. El BC327 por el 2SS8550, y el BC548/BC337 por el 2SC945.
Perooo. Mejor que confirmen los que saben. O busca sus datasheet y compara


----------



## J2C

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos…
> 
> Revisando en mis componentes reciclados encontré 4 Mosfet STK 630, como transistores PNP tengo varios S8550 y NPN, algunos C945 podrían servir para éste proyecto?



Creería que *no* dado que este proyecto es para transistores bipolares por ejemplo 2N3055

Usa el buscador del foro que hay varios proyectos bien documentados con transistores mosfet.


Salu2.-


----------



## El Comy

J2C dijo:


> Creería que *no* dado que este proyecto es para transistores bipolares por ejemplo 2N3055


Podría montarlo con E13009L este es bipolar?


----------



## J2C

El Comy dijo:


> Podría montarlo con E13009L este es bipolar?



Poder, podes pero no te garantizo que funcione bien ya que el MJE13009 es un *Switch-mode Series NPN Silicon Power Transistors* (haz click) y no está pensado para audiofrecuencias.



Salu2.-


----------



## El Comy

J2C dijo:


> Poder, podes pero no te garantizo que funcione bien ya que el MJE13009 es un *Switch-mode Series NPN Silicon Power Transistors* (haz click) y no está pensado para audiofrecuencias.
> 
> 
> 
> Salu2.-


Entendido hermano, gracias. Seguiré buscando dentro de mis componentes reciclados para ver si encuentro algo, jajajajaaa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá tenés...pero vos te haces responsable  


			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=amplificador+de+audio+con+13007+


----------



## El Comy

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá tenés...pero vos te haces responsable
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=amplificador+de+audio+con+13007+


Gracias hermano pero en verdad quiero algo más diseñado, confiable y de calidad, jajajjajaa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias hermano pero en verdad quiero algo más diseñado, confiable y de calidad, jajajjajaa


Naaa.....es para que veas que pueden usarse, sin grandes aspiraciones a HiFi pero pueden usarse.


----------



## diegomj1973

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias hermano pero en verdad quiero algo más diseñado, confiable y de calidad, jajajjajaa





Porqué no intentar sustituyendo esos 2N3055 por los que tienes?. Ese esquema es una adaptación del archi conocido JLH 1969, eliminando el condensador de salida, entre otras cosas. Circuito probado y con una calidad particular muy interesante. Dependiendo de los disipadores, de la corriente de reposo escogida para la salida y de los transistores empleados, existe una amplia variedad de voltajes de alimentación.


----------



## El Comy

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 270178
> 
> Porqué no intentar sustituyendo esos 2N3055 por los que tienes?. Ese esquema es una adaptación del archi conocido JLH 1969, eliminando el condensador de salida, entre otras cosas. Circuito probado y con una calidad particular muy interesante. Dependiendo de los disipadores, de la corriente de reposo escogida para la salida y de los transistores empleados, existe una amplia variedad de voltajes de alimentación.


Gracias hermano, voy a intentar simularlo en proteus para ver si logo hacerle el PCB porque tengo un pedazo de placa virgen para hacerlo.

¿Qué potencia máxima se le puede sacar?


----------



## diegomj1973

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias hermano, voy a intentar simularlo en proteus para ver si logo hacerle el PCB porque tengo un pedazo de placa virgen para hacerlo.
> 
> ¿Qué potencia máxima se le puede sacar?



La potencia máxima dependerá del voltaje de alimentación, la impedancia de carga y la limitación que te impongan esos transistores de salida en conjunto con los disipadores de calor con los que los puedas dotar. Como la ganancia estática de esos transistores es relativamente baja a los posibles regímenes de corriente de ajuste de salida del amplificador (comparándolos contra los que normalmente suelen montarse: 2N3055, MJ15003, etc.), va a trasladar cierta exigencia hacia el transistor splitter de fase que los precede, por lo que también deberás observar de cerca su disipación y su punto de operación. Un transistor de potencia media no sería descabellado para ese splitter, también montado en disipador.

SI bien no simulé nada con tus transistores, estipulo que entre 5 a 7 W podrías sacarle sin mayores dificultades. Igual, hay que estudiarlo detenidamente, para no cometer apresuramientos. Bajo unas horas de simulador podés acotar su funcionamiento y ver si te conviene en función de lo que podés disponer y lo que necesitás para tus objetivos.

Tiene la ventaja en que no requiere mucha cantidad de componentes, aunque exige buena fuente y consideración de disipación.


----------



## Hugo Pippan

ErvitiJuan dijo:


> Si, lo pude solucionar, fue un tema del multimetro que usé, la corriente de BIAS está en torno a los 38-40ma. Ya lo probé con parlante de 8 ohms y funciona muy bien


Hola. Quiere decir que la tension usada CC seria entre +16 0 -16v. Podrias decir con que señal de entrada provaste, si mediste la potencia aprox con esos 8 ohms, distorcion? Muchas gracias


----------



## brewmaster

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias hermano, estoy pensando montar este amplificador pero no sé si logre reunir los componentes necesarios.
> 
> Esto estará bien para una fuente doble?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260190
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260192


Invierte el capacitor de arriba, y ya todo listo...tienes que mirar bien la tension que entrega el transformador, porque esa fuente te permite obtener alimentación simétrica de un transformador que no tenga tap central...o sea que si por casualidad tu transformador tiene tap central, deberas modificar la fuente o escoger bien los terminales que conectas a ella, no vaya a ser que te pases de voltaje y quemes el ampli.
Este ampli suena genial, tanto en rango completo como en un rango especifico de frecuencias...yo lo uso en un bi amplificado para las frecuencias altas, y hasta ahora nunca me ha dejado botado...recuerdo haber hecho uno solo con piezas recuperadas de una fuente(c945, a733, y j13007 para la salida, a +-30v) y todavía es un cañón.


JW Yawe dijo:


> Hola saludos desde Cuba .Tengo una pregunta cómo saben aquí las cosas son un poco difícil de conseguir por ello deseo saber si con 2 bocinas Radiote micas de las rusas el amplificador posteado tendría buen rendimiento y si es así si este puede trabajar a 4 hom en salida. Soy aficionado uno soy conocedor del todo


Mano, saludos desde Cuba...Se pueden usar perfectamente a 4 ohms, pero esos bafles Radiotecnica no soportan mas de 25 watts RMS de potencia nominal y este ampli entrega mas que eso a 4 ohms, o controlas la potencia que entrega el ampli a tus bafles o los quema, asi que manten el volumen bajo o baja la ganancia del ampli lo suficiente como para que por mucho que subas el volumen, nunca llegue a quemarlos.


----------



## tremex

*H*ola amigos*,* ya leí todos los comentarios, en resumen este circuito así como est*á* funciona bien o tengo que cambiarle algo ? *O*tra cosa*,* tengo un transformador de 20 *V* altern*a,* me sirve ?


¿Por qué está aquí mi tema?

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## DJ T3

Parece que esta correcto, pero mejor esperar a los expertos.

Por otro lado, en el esquema tiene +-20Vcc, osea que necesitas un transformador con tap central de XVca (donde XVca = 20Vcc / 1.4142) por rama (saca la cuenta)


----------



## tremex

*o*k gracias*,* ya entendí lo del transformador*,* tengo que tener 20 - 0  20 +



*T*engo una duda aquí*,* el PNP que numero es ? *,O_*sea cual puedo usar ?

¿Por qué está aquí mi tema?

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## DJ T3

Puede ser algun transistor de 6A @ 50V para estar seguro.
Por ejemplo TIP41 y TIP42...
Aunque prefiero algo mas complejo mejor


----------



## JuanErviti

Hugo Pippan dijo:


> Hola. Quiere decir que la tension usada CC seria entre +16 0 -16v. Podrias decir con que señal de entrada provaste, si mediste la potencia aprox con esos 8 ohms, distorcion? Muchas gracias


Perdón por demorar tanto en responder, la tensión está en torno a +15/-15 v.
Jugando con el preset que coloqué para variar la ganancia he probado señales de entrada de hasta 3v (le anexé un preamplificador con control de tonos).
No dispongo de un instrumental especial para medir bien la potencia y la distorsión, solo cuento con un generador de señales casero con oscilador y LPF (entre 100hz y 5khz) y un osciloscopio de un canal de los DSO para verificar que amplifica la señal y que no hiciera distorsión por cruce ni clipping. 
Para darle un cierre a mí experiencia les comparto fotos, pueden verse además el vúmetro y el dispositivo protector de parlantes. En un futuro voy a integrar la fuente al preamplificador (está funcionando con mí fuente de laboratorio)


----------



## Gainclone




----------

